# [MyCrysis] Direct X11 Tessellation Package for Crysis 2



## 40.oz to freedom

Sweet!


----------



## BradleyW

Very close. images went up today as well. They might silently update the DL links.


----------



## stargate125645

I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


With the new patch, no chance.


----------



## Vhati

yep, ill be buying crysis 2 on a budget. I'm not interested in the multiplayer, and the singleplayer isnt worth full price, i will eventually buy it though.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Will I be able to apply this patch to my steam version of Crysis 2?


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13955578*
> Will I be able to apply this patch to my steam version of Crysis 2?


Well you should be able to do so,why not.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Finally!!!!





























Still...so close but so far away lol.

It looks....so beautiful!


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


i only pain 19 bucks for with a ea 20 off coupon lol


----------



## Hms1193

Hell Yeah!! Gonna start 2 new Playthroughs just for DX11 and Tessellation awesomeness.









Crytek is Awesome.


----------



## bdavis24

well when sandbox 3 is out for this game it will be a great mod game for mp and sp. cant wait..


----------



## c0nnection

I still have a DX10 card. Oh well, Hi-res textures will do until I eventually go DX11. Looks great!


----------



## Zackcy

Like it's going to change anything?

I hate Crysis 2 cause the gameplay is crappy, multiplayer is COD right down to perks and killstreaks. Campaign is somehow WORSE then Crysis 1, a game that only had graphics going for it. And DX11 is not going to mean there going to redo the whole game.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13955416*
> With the new patch, no chance.
> Edit: Here for 20 bucks
> http://cdkeysdiscount.com/90-buy-cheap-eadm-crysis2-key.html


Thank you so much for that link! It is very tempting, but I prefer box copies for various reasons. Still, $20 is cheap...


----------



## uncholowapo

idk guys, I think their just trollin' us with the nonworking download links -,-


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo;13955781*
> idk guys, I think their just trollin' us with the nonworking download links -,-


Those links have got to be the biggest coupla teases I've ever come across lol


----------



## BradleyW

They are teasing us!


----------



## Kirby1

Cool but I bet anything lower than a 580 or 560SLI has no chance of running this smoothly unless at a low res.


----------



## Alatar

Finally DX11 tessellation properly implemented in a game. (or at least I can't think of any other games)


----------



## BradleyW

In Dx11, there are performance increases too.....somehow....but that's what they claim.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


You can get it for 20 bucks @ http://cdkeysdiscount.com/ and I have bought games from there, so I can vouch for their reputation.


----------



## renji1337

does anyone play the 2 map packs


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;13955928*
> You can get it for 20 bucks @ http://cdkeysdiscount.com/ and I have bought games from there, so I can vouch for their reputation.


I sent him the link about 15 mins ago


----------



## Chris13002

Never used cdkeydiscount...... Is it legal?


----------



## iscariot

When I update by GPUs I might look into this. Still, Im only through the first one and havnt played warhead at all.


----------



## Kirby1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13955887*
> Finally DX11 tessellation properly implemented in a game. (or at least I can't think of any other games)


I think the reason we dont see more of this yet is because there are not really any GPUs that can handle a lot of tessellation while doing everything else all at once yet, but I guess we will see for sure soon enough.

Bet this shames pretty much all current GPUs, just like Crysis 1 did.


----------



## c0nnection

I am more interested in the SSR, which adds real time reflections. The thing that bothered me most about C2 was being on top of a building facing a window with a reflection of a street filled with cars.


----------



## munaim1

hope my 460s stand strong


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1;13956072*
> I think the reason we dont see more of this yet is because there are not really any GPUs that can handle a lot of tessellation while doing everything else all at once yet, but I guess we will see for sure soon enough.
> 
> Bet this shames pretty much all current GPUs, just like Crysis 1 did.


Nothing wrong w/ that all all. I almost like when I see my 570 struggling...means I gotta push her harder


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89;13956117*
> Nothing wrong w/ that all all. I almost like when I see my 570 struggling...means I gotta push her harder


Me too. Crysis pushing my old 8800 GT and AMD 3700 only inspired me to upgrade. Replaying the game in all of its glory felt like a whole new experience and made the investment worthy.


----------



## BradleyW

I can see many threads in the future. "Low fps in crysis 2"."Lag in c2"."No difference with DX11/Crysis2"."Where do i get DX11 for Crysis2"."I am thinking for getting AMD 6990 QuadFire, will it play Crysis2".....oh dear lol.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13956143*
> I can see many threads in the future. "Low fps in crysis 2"."Lag in c2"."No difference with DX11/Crysis2"."Where do i get DX11 for Crysis2"."I am thinking for getting AMD 6990 QuadFire, will it play Crysis2".....oh dear lol.


Haha I thought the same thing. Ppl are goin to complain tho, I'm happy w/ Crysis 2 as it is and this will only deepen my experiences w/ it.


----------



## BradleyW

WHAT IS THIS???????/
http://www.hotimg.com/direct/JqnkPF5


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13956236*
> WHAT IS THIS???????/
> http://www.hotimg.com/direct/JqnkPF5


I keep refreshing and nothing :'(


----------



## Kand

Comparison.


----------



## Diabolical999

How is it "almost within reach" if it's downloadable right now on their site?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabolical999;13956305*
> How is the DX11 patch "almost within reach" if it's downloadable right now on their site?


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabolical999;13956305*
> How is it "almost within reach" if it's downloadable right now on their site?


Where? If ur talking about http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11 the links are dead atm.


----------



## Nemesis158

Cant Wait


----------



## Nova.

Maybe it will stop everyone from whining now. And yet I doubt it will.....


----------



## c0nnection

I am wondering if this patch fixes the shadows too. The shadows in Crysis 2 sucked. Alcatraz's shadow looked like a it was drawn with a sharpie and appeared detached from the body at times.


----------



## MacA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;13955928*
> You can get it for 20 bucks @ http://cdkeysdiscount.com/ and I have bought games from there, so I can vouch for their reputation.


Rep+
Bought their last Crysis 2, now they're out of stock. Lucky me!

I'll use that site a lot! I mean come on, they're on steam level promos for very recent game!

(Anybody else interested in a 19$ Dirt 3? I'm getting it like now)


----------



## Hotcarl

how is the online community for crysis 2 ? i was thinking of picking it up after some mods came out. But i liked the mp as well


----------



## consume

"This high resolution textures package provides higher textures resolution for a wide variety of assets. It supports both the DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 versions of Crysis 2. A 64 bits operating system and graphics card with *at least 1 GB of memory are required*."

wut


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13955732*
> Like it's going to change anything?
> 
> I hate Crysis 2 cause the gameplay is crappy, multiplayer is COD right down to perks and killstreaks. Campaign is somehow WORSE then Crysis 1, a game that only had graphics going for it. And DX11 is not going to mean there going to redo the whole game.


All in your opinion. And all wrong.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;13956426*
> "This high resolution textures package provides higher textures resolution for a wide variety of assets. It supports both the DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 versions of Crysis 2. A 64 bits operating system and graphics card with *at least 1 GB of memory are required*."
> 
> wut


What do you mean "wut"? They seem to be going balls to the wall with this patch. What did you expect from this?


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


OnlineKeyStore


----------



## MacA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;13956426*
> "This high resolution textures package provides higher textures resolution for a wide variety of assets. It supports both the DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 versions of Crysis 2. A 64 bits operating system and graphics card with *at least 1 GB of memory are required*."
> 
> wut


Either Graphic memory, or they do actually care about the 10 guys out there "playing" (=watching the slideshow) the game on 512mb of ram systems.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;13956426*
> "This high resolution textures package provides higher textures resolution for a wide variety of assets. It supports both the DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 versions of Crysis 2. A 64 bits operating system and graphics card with *at least 1 GB of memory are required*."
> 
> wut


"At least" are always very low requirements.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13956461*
> What do you mean "wut"? They seem to be going balls to the wall with this patch. What did you expect from this?


What do you mean what did I expect? I expect to at least be able to try this stuff, even if i don't have a 1gb card (896 is damn close enough)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Awesome. Should be ready when I get home next week


----------



## That Guy

I'm surprised. pioneerisloud has yet to comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13875101*
> But guess what, I've been correct thus far. I said it 4 MONTHS ago, that DX11 wasn't going to come out. Guess what...where's DX11 at?
> 
> There likely won't be any more patches at all for Crysis 2, given Crytek's track record with patches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13876169*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been "hinting" and "promising" DX11 since November of last year. So keep on rubbing that magic genie lamp. I'll believe it when I see it. And even then, I'm not buying this game now. They've killed it for me.


I'm sure he'll buy it nonetheless.









I'm hoping it turns out to be the next PC killer like it's little brother.


----------



## Strider_2001

Has anyone confirmed if Steam will download the update automatically or will I still need to download from mycrysis??


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Those high res pack do make the game look pretty and awesome







.I can't say the same about the tessellation being on and off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not at all surprised that pio hasn't showed his face in this thread. But just in case he does here it comes:

Told you so!


----------



## Firebeard

LET THE complaining begin "why am i only getting 25fps on my crossfire 6990+6990" LOLLLLLL


----------



## kiwiasian

I honestly doubt the game will look that much better with DX11


----------



## Dillmiester

Whats the point in putting up that page if the download links dont lead to anywhere. Thats just teasing.


----------



## Nemesis158

Crytek Never officially announced anything about that page. was looking on the mycrysis forums and it looks like someone just stumbled across it by accident (typed in the address and was surprised by something being there.....)


----------



## HaVoK C89

"Its my patch and I want it now!!!" lol


----------



## Nixuz

They could have just made a patch that slowed performance by 30% and people would be eating it up anyway.
This is all about e-peen. It always has been.


----------



## jprovido

make gtx 580 tri-slis die of embarassment with the patches.! I remember buying two Gigabyte 8800 ultra's back in the day. I thought I was gonna max out crysis but it slapped me in the face and told me "keep trying"


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


It was $30 at my local best buy yesterday...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


Don't know if anybody mentioned this yet... but its currently $39.95 on Amazon.com.


----------



## Nemesis158

Since Crytek didnt actually announce that page i see one of two things happening soon:
Crytek notices how many people are visiting that page and it wasnt actually suppose to be up yet so they turn it off.

OR

It is suppose to be there but they want the release to go quietly so they don't get so many requests that their whole site crashes, and they will be putting the links in soon.....


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

I so want people like Pioneer and that person with the weird avatar of the girl with the ears scratching herself, to see this thread XD.


----------



## Anonymous->Object

Shucks, I uninstalled the game a while ago too. Oh well, I don't think, even with the DX11 patch is worth re-installing.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Actually, is this going to be supported on Steam?!?!?!?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't wait for this to come out. I'm starting my game over from scratch once I get this patch...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firebeard;13956739*
> LET THE complaining begin "why am i only getting 25fps on my crossfire 6990+6990" LOLLLLLL


That would be because of poor QuadFire scaling and drivers.









People with DX11 cards aren't worried about how demanding the game will become, it will only justify their purchase. People with DX10 cards still with have high res textures. Anyway, this is PC, the user can adjust their settings from Ultra, back down to Extreme. It's only their issue if they don't have enough hp to run Crysis maxed.

Win for everyone.


----------



## james8

*jumps up and down in excitement.
finally, been waiting for my final campaign run on post-human warrior difficulty








NOW we can officially put the argument to rest and says that Crysis 2 graphics > Crysis 1 graphics









*prays that 768 MB of memory is enough for high res textures


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13956997*
> *jumps up and down in excitement.
> finally, been waiting for my final campaign run on post-human warrior difficulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW we can officially put the argument to rest and says that Crysis 2 graphics > Crysis 1 graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prays that 768 MB of memory is enough for high res textures


Crap... it says that you need a gig man :/. And I bet it isn't talking about RAM....


----------



## Riou

What about the people who bought Crysis 2 on Steam? Will they get the update? The Steam version has been taken down.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;13957038*
> What about the people who bought Crysis 2 on Steam? Will they get the update? The Steam version has been taken down.


Yea I am wondering this. The thing is, news is still being updated. So maybe we are still supported, just the game has been taken down?


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13956997*
> *jumps up and down in excitement.
> finally, been waiting for my final campaign run on post-human warrior difficulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW we can officially put the argument to rest and says that Crysis 2 graphics > Crysis 1 graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prays that 768 MB of memory is enough for high res textures


DX11 will need 1GB at least. High res textures though...









I know I'm set with 3GB


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13957052*
> Yea I am wondering this. The thing is, news is still being updated. So maybe we are still supported, just the game has been taken down?


I don't see why they wouldn't continue to support it. They removed it because Crytek violated the Steam EULA, or something along those lines.

I'm sure there's something in the EULA that says something about end user support that requires them to continue providing it.


----------



## TestECull

I have the strangest feeling using this patch isn't going to cure the boringness of the campaign...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I could never get the original Crysis to run on my machine without crashing in the first minute or so of playing it, but with this patch out now that won't matter as much!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrilmak

I'll buy it when it's 10 bucks on Steam like I did with the originals


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13955732*
> Like it's going to change anything?
> 
> I hate Crysis 2 cause the gameplay is crappy, multiplayer is COD right down to perks and killstreaks. Campaign is somehow WORSE then Crysis 1, a game that only had graphics going for it. And DX11 is not going to mean there going to redo the whole game.


Well put!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;13956499*
> What do you mean what did I expect? I expect to at least be able to try this stuff, even if i don't have a 1gb card (896 is damn close enough)


You card doesn't even support DX11. Not even close. So no use complaining about something that isn't possible for you.


----------



## the.FBI

I saw the pics and thought "That's nice but unfortunately I don't have a direct x11 card" then I realized I replaced my gtx 295


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;13957129*
> I'll buy it when it's 10 bucks on Steam like I did with the originals


GLWT


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;13957162*
> I saw the pics and thought "That's nice but unfortunately I don't have a direct x11 card" then I realized I replaced my gtx 295


Rub it in.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;13957196*
> Rub it in.


LOL..

Tess looks great on those brick walls.. not so much of those tentacle structures.

High Res Texture's where it's at.. but have no idea of it's better than the unofficial one underway (1 forum dude's making em @incrysis).


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TestECull;13957113*
> I have the strangest feeling using this patch isn't going to cure the boringness of the campaign...


That your opinion and is not shared everybody.

The patch was designed to improve the graphic experience. Nothing more and nothing less. It simply fulfills a promise Crytek made and by the looks of it will provide a noticeable visual improvement. Thus you and others who belittle it because it is not going to change the gameplay to something you enjoy look rather silly posting in this thread.

It is cool if you don't like the game, but that opinion has no bearing on this topic and really subtracts value from the discussion at hand. Please, QQ about gameplay elsewhere.


----------



## superj1977

Really looking forward to this


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy;13957063*
> DX11 will need 1GB at least. High res textures though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm set with 3GB


psh showin' off your GTX 580







just kidding

yea if it won't run the high res textures stuffs, eh i guess i'll just wait until my next upgrade. i mean it took me 2 upgrades to be able to max crysis, then probably in the next upgrade i'll be able to max modded crysis and high res textures crysis 2 without stuttering.

I like how they're requiring 64-bit OS though. finally! games have been 32-bit long enough. crytek shall lead the way


----------



## Xristo

wow never thought they would go ahead and actually release this patch , looks awsome ..

hurry up i wanna download ! when's this going to be available to the public ?

lucky i have dx11 and 2gb of vram =) knew that 2gb would come in handy .


----------



## jprovido

not to sound like a braggart or anything but I've noticed that the guys without dx11 cards/or not capable of running it has nothing but bad things to say about the game. dunno if it's just me


----------



## Sohryu76

Can't wait to download this... I bet its going to look amazing in real time!
I have a 2 GB card


----------



## linkin93

I have nothing but bad things to say about the game, but crytek have managed to keep what little respect I have for them with this patch.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;13957280*
> not to sound like a braggart or anything but I've noticed that the guys without dx11 cards/or not capable of running it has nothing but bad things to say about the game. dunno if it's just me


because they cant use it lolz , the game isnt the best ..

but this will give it some more life ..

Question : will you have to use hardcore settings to fully enjoy the high res textures and tesselation or will it still be usable on advanced settings ?

i can play using hardcore settings but dips to 50fps n i dont really enjoy playing if its anything under 60fps so i use advanced ..


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;13957310*
> because they cant use it lolz , the game isnt the best ..
> 
> but this will give it some more life ..
> 
> Question : will you have to use hardcore mode to fully enjoy the high res textures and tesselation or will it still be usable on advanced settings ..
> 
> i can play using hardcore but i dont like playing anything under 60fps so i use advanced .


kinda irritates me a little. I know it's not the best game but saying "pfff even with the patch it still sucks"-like comments irritates me -.-". I'm sensing a bit of envy with them. am I evil?

no one really knows but I assume they will add that option just like in metro where you can disable settings that are too taxing


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;13957280*
> not to sound like a braggart or anything but I've noticed that the guys without dx11 cards/or not capable of running it has nothing but bad things to say about the game. dunno if it's just me


I loved Crysis 2, but I am definitely in my own corner on that one.

I like playing Call of Duty too, especially number 4, no surprise there.

I really like Bad Company 2 again as well, getting back into legit recon, and Assault class for the win.

I also thoroughly enjoy setting fires in my neighbors house in Sims 3...

...but nothing beats FF7 or Resident Evil 1/2 for me









HERE is the real blasphemy, I barely notice any difference from DX9 to DX11 (Crysis 2), and any who say "now its a good game" is simply a tool.


----------



## AK-47

I have to sign in or something to DL it?
each time i click DL it sends me to the top of the list


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;13957332*
> kinda irritates me a little. I know it's not the best game but saying "pfff even with the patch it still sucks"-like comments irritates me -.-". I'm sensing a bit of envy with them. am I evil?
> 
> no one really knows but I assume they will add that option just like in metro where you can disable settings that are too taxing


not fair to say the game sucks , cos it is kinda awsome .. compared to half the crappy games that have been released this year ..

this patch may make this one of the most beautiful games hopefully !!

i enjoy the game , visuals are awsome in dx9 if u ask me .. cant wait to see what the patch will bring !! just hope the game doesnt turn into a slug like the original ..


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;13957332*
> kinda irritates me a little. I know it's not the best game but saying "pfff even with the patch it still sucks"-like comments irritates me -.-". I'm sensing a bit of envy with them. am I evil?
> 
> no one really knows but I assume they will add that option just like in metro where you can disable settings that are too taxing


Even with the patch it will still suck.

Its true. Campaign was horrible and multilayer sucks.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;13957397*
> Even with the patch it will still suck.
> 
> Its true. Campaign was horrible and multilayer sucks.


Some people dont care about the story .. crysis is all about the visuals !

Alot of people use crysis as a horsepower reading . Why are you even posting if you dont like the game ?


----------



## Canadarocker

I am now considering buying Crysis 2, but I haven't even played through Crysis 1, don't find it compelling


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I'll wait for some performance-hit numbers.

These patches will sure bring my GPU to it's knees =(.

Can't wait for GTX 700/HD 7000s GPUs.


----------



## Zackcy

I might have to eat my words here, those screen shots look mmmm.

Popcorn.gif.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;13957463*
> I'll wait for some performance-hit numbers.
> 
> These patches will sure bring my GPU to it's knees =(.
> 
> Can't wait for GTX 700/HD 7000s GPUs.


Me too. BF3 or Crysis 2? Which one will run (more like) a slide show?


----------



## jprovido

it would prolly make my system cry like a b. two 7970's would fix that tho







. can't wait!


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;13957435*
> Some people dont care about the story .. crysis is all about the visuals !
> 
> Alot of people use crysis as a horsepower reading . Why are you even posting if you dont like the game ?


The story for crysis 1 was by far better. I love the original, I played through it 3 times on the hardest difficulty. Everything imo was better in the original especially the controls.

Thats why I posted.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Let's see....

It's still been taken off Steam.

Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.

Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


----------



## Hawk777th

Theres a difference go back a couple of pages there's a link to comparisons.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13957366*
> I loved Crysis 2, but I am definitely in my own corner on that one.
> 
> I like playing Call of Duty too, especially number 4, no surprise there.
> 
> I really like Bad Company 2 again as well, getting back into legit recon, and Assault class for the win.
> 
> I also thoroughly enjoy setting fires in my neighbors house in Sims 3...
> 
> ...but nothing beats FF7 or Resident Evil 1/2 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE is the real blasphemy, I barely notice any difference from DX9 to DX11 (Crysis 2), and any who say "now its a good game" is simply a tool.


Cuz you probably just have fun playing games and that's the point?

*pictures 1 3 and 4 are so MEH IMO*.. but the others look decent to great. Shame if they really do lock down POM on just DX11. Maybe it's a hybrid Tess + POM xD


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


Keep refreshing the page.. then wait for 5 seconds with each refresh.. the pic should slowly change.. "Tess on.. Tess off" << captions.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker;13957446*
> I am now considering buying Crysis 2, but I haven't even played through Crysis 1, don't find it compelling


Crysis 1 was better than Warhead IMO. Once you get past the jungle and into the story it gets crazy. Crysis 1 is def. worth the effort to play through.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


The link in the OP has.

I'll be getting a DX11 card for BF3 so i might play through it again then. It wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Crouch

Woooohooooooo !! Can't wait


----------



## steelbom

This is going to be sweet! I'm going to max it out (DX10) on my 4850M 512MB at 1280x720 with a whopping 10 FPS to see how it looks.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Crysis 2 was very disappointing for me and didn't even came close to the original. Closed SP locations poor textures and the ever present console feeling of the game plus a CoD wannabe multiplayer were a deal-breaker for me.
With that said i have to admit that I'm pretty excited for this patch , it's not going to fix the game but at least it's going to give me incentive to finish SP second time.


----------



## Exostenza

Just picked it up for 20 bucks in anticipation of DX11!!!

Is there any word on mod tools or is this just going to be a DLC cash cow like everything else today?


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


HE LIVES!

I expected this kind of response. lolz

I agree though, the fact that it has been removed from steam will prevent future steam purchases. I still stand by my comment that you will end up getting it if it turns in to the PC killer it was meant to be from the start.


----------



## quadx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous->Object;13956895*
> Shucks, I uninstalled the game a while ago too. Oh well, I don't think, even with the DX11 patch is worth re-installing.


nope, it feels like a console version


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


Steam is not the "end all" in Digital Distributing. If EA or other publishers want their own distribution platforms to offer PC content I'm all for that. That would maximize their profits making PC content a viable business decision. As long as they are offering modern PC content through their PC services I don't have a problem with it. If we are going to get the same old same old though, there is no reason to leave the steam platform.


----------



## james8

^does the console version has DX11?








that, and I notice you have a DX10 card


----------



## xdanisx

Wow!


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam. This is due to Valve. Crytek and EA have barely anything to do with that so, yeah don't know what point you are trying to state.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now. So you would rather have it out never?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People can be really ungrateful at points.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.This guy is obviously a troll if he doesn't see any differences.


I would love to see you make the perfect PC game, with a kick ass story, Amazing Visuals, Great gameplay and so on. I seriously encourage you to try it. Maybe than you will stop putting your damn foot in your mouth.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quadx;13957734*
> nope, it feels like a console version


I am sure it does with those cards you have....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy;13957717*
> HE LIVES!
> 
> I expected this kind of response. lolz
> 
> I agree though, the fact that it has been removed from steam will prevent future steam purchases. I still stand by my comment that you will end up getting it if it turns in to the PC killer it was meant to be from the start.


Nope, I have no interest in buying Crysis 2 AGAIN. I already bought it once, returned it because of all the stuff Crytek was pulling right before release, and I'm not turning back. It's too little too late.

If they FINALLY can polish the turd that is Crysis 2, then great. Doesn't mean I'm going to waste my money on it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13957781*
> Steam is not the "end all" in Digital Distributing. If EA or other publishers want their own distribution platforms to offer PC content I'm all for that. That would maximize their profits making PC content a viable business decision. As long as they are offering modern PC content through their PC services I don't have a problem with it. If we are going to get the same old same old though, there is no reason to leave the steam platform.


All of my games are on Steam. Crysis 2 was originally available on Steam. Not interested in EA's garbage Origin. So yeah..... That leaves me retail, which meh....doesn't matter for me with Crysis 2 anyway, since I'm not buying it again.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13957899*
> I would love to see you make the perfect PC game, with a kick ass story, Amazing Visuals, Great gameplay and so on. I seriously encourage you to try it. Maybe than you will stop putting your damn foot in your mouth.


You do realize you just described Crysis 1.

Crysis 2 sucks because it was made to be better than Crysis 1, and it wasn't. It tanked, hard.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957921*
> 
> Not interested in EA's garbage Origin.


Tell me, have you ever used Origin? Or are you just blatantly assuming it sucks because it is developed by a publisher with not that great a reputation...


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957526*
> Let's see....
> 
> It's still been taken off Steam.
> 
> Too little too late. This game has been out for very VERY close to 4 months now.
> 
> Any screenshots anywhere to compare before and after? I'll bet its not any different at all from DX9.


Even if the patch does help with the graphics, the game is still terrible.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;13957955*
> Even if the patch does help with the graphics, the game is still terrible.


It's actually fun. Maybe not the sandbox-type gameplay we were hoping on, but still it's a really good shooter.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957931*
> You do realize you just described Crysis 1.
> 
> Crysis 2 sucks because it was made to be better than Crysis 1, and it wasn't. It tanked, hard.


So Crysis is the perfect PC game? The story sucks ass (aliens on a deserted island, yea come on please try again) , gameplay is boring and tiresome, visuals were great, BUT NO ONE COULD SEE THEM PERSONALLY, and so I mean, Crysis was not that great a game. Crysis 2 has a mediocre story ( I actually like it, but it is in fact very generic. Though it is actually existent, unlike it's older brother ). refined gameplay (if you are trying to compare it to COD like most people do, you won't get far as they are completely different) that is exciting and fun, and visuals that look great themselves, and don't require the top of the line PC to play.....


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13957966*
> It's actually fun. Maybe not the sandbox-type gameplay we were hoping on, but still it's a really good shooter.


To each his own.

I personally thought the game was a flop.

The maps were bland, bad hit rego (and like 15 bullets to kill), and a bad community in general.

I didn't like the weird dedicated server setup as well, with 12 player caps, i'm too used to 32 player Crysis Wars


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13955416*
> With the new patch, no chance.


crysis was 39.99 on amazon I posted the deal like a day or two ago


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;13957991*
> I didn't like the weird dedicated server setup as well, *with 12 player caps*


Did you even buy the game or do you play it on a console?

The beta mp and the console versions have 12 player caps but the PC version has 16 players......


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13958046*
> Did you even buy the game or do you play it on a console?
> 
> The beta mp and the console versions have 12 player caps but the PC version has 16 players......


That was a typo on my part. I own the game. 16 players and small maps isn't what Crysis is about imo.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Cool, i was holding off a 2nd replay until this came through, watch me not be able to run it without a new GPU now....


----------



## Chrono Detector

I just wish we could download this already, been waiting for this DX11 patch for so long.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13957921*
> 
> All of my games are on Steam. Crysis 2 was originally available on Steam. Not interested in EA's garbage Origin. So yeah..... That leaves me retail, which meh....doesn't matter for me with Crysis 2 anyway, since I'm not buying it again.


I've had my current Steam account since 2005 which has around 45 games on it mostly filled with valve games and really old games. I know people want to love Gabe and Steam and say they really care about PC gaming but they haven't advanced in years. As of yet they have been mooching off of every one else in stagnate bliss. I feel its time to let Valve and Steam have their system back and publishers willing to produce modern PC content should flourish in their own right.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13955444*
> yep, ill be buying crysis 2 on a budget. I'm not interested in the multiplayer, and the singleplayer isnt worth full price, i will eventually buy it though.


Yeah the MP for Crysis isn't worth it. SP is where it's at for Crysis. I made those Koreans fear the jungle.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom;13957653*
> This is going to be sweet! I'm going to max it out (DX10) on my 4850M 512MB at 1280x720 with a whopping 10 FPS to see how it looks.


lmho. Couldn't have said it better


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13958166*
> Can we make a petition to strip pio of his modship or something? He really isn't fit for it. No matter how much he helps.


Yes Please! Though, do not know how this pertains to the thread by any chance....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Who cares about steam? Having to launch steam just to launch the game is ******ed... I prefer launching the game directly. It's $20 on cdkeydiscount so it's not that bad of a game. Better than DNF... lol


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13958166*
> Can we make a petition to strip pio of his modship or something? He really isn't fit for it. No matter how much he helps.


Really ???? just because he doesn't like Crysis 2 ?

In the end it all comes to the fact that Crysis was a PC game and Crysis 2 is a console game available also on PC and no amount of DX11 , high res textures and tessellation is going to change it.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13958240*
> Who cares about steam? Having to launch steam just to launch the game is ******ed... I prefer launching the game directly. It's $20 on cdkeydiscount so it's not that bad of a game. Better than DNF... lol


very well said. the built-in benchmark tools for crysis don't work because steam interferes with the command line. man i really dislikes steam's launch implementation. i mean it's a great place to get sales, but that's it. the software is just bloatware.

update: for the record, i am downloading originsetup.exe


----------



## Enfluenza

Omg.
Finally a worthy game! I'm soooooooooooo EXCITED!!!








A little late but meh.

Sent from my ZuneHD powered by Nvidia Tegra!


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13957983*
> So Crysis is the perfect PC game? The story sucks ass (aliens on a deserted island, yea come on please try again) , gameplay is boring and tiresome, visuals were great, BUT NO ONE COULD SEE THEM PERSONALLY, and so I mean, Crysis was not that great a game. Crysis 2 has a mediocre story ( I actually like it, but it is in fact very generic. Though it is actually existent, unlike it's older brother ). refined gameplay (if you are trying to compare it to COD like most people do, you won't get far as they are completely different) that is exciting and fun, and visuals that look great themselves, and don't require the top of the line PC to play.....


Crysis one is a million times better than Crysis 2 because you're in the jungle. Nothing better than some jungle fun with beast graphics.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers;13958391*
> Crysis one is a million times better than Crysis 2 because you're in the jungle. Nothing better than some jungle fun with beast graphics.


lol watching Rambo on AMC right now. Jungles are the best.
The player feels more like a predator in the jungle than a soldier in a city.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13958424*
> lol watching Rambo on AMC right now. Jungles are the best.
> The player feels more like a predator in the jungle than a soldier in a city.


This is why Crysis 2 is not as good as Crysis 1. The environment is ENTIRELY different. I prefer the jungle over a city anyday.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Is anyone able to download the DX11 and high res packs yet? Every time I click on the dl links nothing happens.


----------



## trivium nate

i click on download nothing happens...


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_;13958484*
> Is anyone able to download the DX11 and high res packs yet? Every time I click on the dl links nothing happens.


Crytek Never even officially announced the existence of that page. someone found it randomly by typing in the address and crytek either hasn't noticed that the page is up when it shouldn't be or they are still getting everything ready. for now the links are filled with "#" (look at the page source)


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13958502*
> Crytek Never even officially announced the existence of that page. someone found it randomly by typing in the address and *crytek either hasn't noticed that the page is up* when it shouldn't be or they are still getting everything ready. for now the links are filled with "#" (look at the page source)


LoL oh they know. There's a 187 page thread dedicated to it in their forum.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuNkDrSpOt;13958520*
> LoL oh they know. There's a 187 page thread dedicated to it in their forum.


If you look at the beginning of that thread it is from when Crytek originally announced there would even BE a DX11 patch, but if you look at the last few pages people are talking about the download page but there has been absolutely no statements about it from Crytek themselves, at least not on mycrysis.com or on their facebook page....


----------



## cuddaloreappu

64 BIT OS OMG...cant the 32 bit windows 7 handle these hi res textures?


----------



## cvon2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13956014*
> Never used cdkeydiscount...... Is it legal?


I wouldn't buy from those sites. The cdkeys are not legit and EA will deactivate them. Just don't buy EA games from those sites.


----------



## luanswan2002

I got a nerdgasm only to realise the links are dead :C


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timAHH;13958530*
> It worked for me... slow download though. Performance takes a huge hit on my GTX480. The quality difference is instantly noticeable, especially the textures. I'll try to get some screenshots uploaded. kid


PRO!

rolfcopter inbound. soisoisoisoisoi


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvon2000;13958605*
> I wouldn't buy from those sites. The cdkeys are not legit and EA will deactivate them. Just don't buy EA games from those sites.


I use them all the time. Get amazing deals. Never had a problem. I don't understand how it's not legal. They give you a scan of the game box with the CD key. How is that any different than buying an unused box from a friend or something.

Is it also illegal to buy the boxed copy, never use it, and sell it to a friend?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvon2000;13958605*
> I wouldn't buy from those sites. The cdkeys are not legit and EA will deactivate them. Just don't buy EA games from those sites.


They are legit keys. They are sold in countries with huge piracy problems at a discount. They then turn around and make a profit on them. I have only bought a couple of games from sites like that, but I haven't heard of many people having problems with keys other then Steam.


----------



## velocd

Kinda hoping a surge of people don't buy the game just for this DX11 patch, it would convince publishers that it's an okay model to release a game unpolished with a huge graphical patch months post release.


----------



## Accuracy158

Cool I just started seriously playing through this game yesterday... that said I assume I'm about 2/3 of the way done. Now if they would just get the game working with the new nvidia drivers


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;13958846*
> Kinda hoping a surge of people don't buy the game just for this DX11 patch, it would convince publishers that it's an okay model to release a game unpolished with a huge graphical patch months post release.


A surge in sales from this might also convince them that a market based off of technology prefers technological advancements. Who knows.


----------



## fenderlove0`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;13955730*
> I still have a DX10 card. Oh well, Hi-res textures will do until I eventually go DX11. Looks great!


I don't think I ever saw a card die as hard as the gtx 295... and I almost bought it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002;13958638*
> I got a nerdgasm only to realise the links are dead :C


Me too..







lmao. I can't wait anyways. Now this gives me a reason and a excuse to return to Crysis 2. Don't care about the hackers, i can kick their butts with my human inferior skills but... there is a reason to have admin and votekick


----------



## Nemesis158

Im guessing the site was put up in the last few days and right now crytek employees are still getting ready for work (early morning over there) so if it shows up today it could be anytime from now till noon tomorrow.

Of course it may not show up for several days for all we know........


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Too bad it isn't on steam anymore. I was going to buy it once the dx11 package came out. A little warning that it was going to be cut off would have been nice. Oh well $50 dollars saved I guess.


----------



## Toology

Cant wait for this!


----------



## Villosa

Haters are gonna hate, it's a fact of life. Who cares, not going to bother me that I enjoyed the Crysis 2 experience. This will only make it better.

EDIT: Post 1000 is about Crysis!


----------



## [email protected]

Who has predictions when it'll be released to download? Next month? Few Days? August when Sandbox 3 Editor is released?


----------



## Strat79

Still won't persuade me to purchase C2. I am one of the few that loved C1/WH for more than just the visuals. I played through the SP no less than 6 or 7 times to date for each. C2's is just all wrong to me compared to 1 and not even if this brought 2x the visuals as C1 would I want to play it again. The controls and gameplay are horrible for me, it doesn't even feel like a successor to the original. Like some bastardized version at best. Before I even noticed the visuals, I was turned off by the feel/pace and within an hour I was finished with it and deemed it unworthy of the Crysis name. I think they tried too hard to please too many people and ended up making a sub-par game.

This wasn't meant as a hate post. I don't knock those that like/love the game, to each their own. Everyone is different and I happen to be one that was hugely let down with this one. Just stating my opinion, nothing more.


----------



## L D4WG

looks good!!! really good! yay finally


----------



## reflex99

ok, crytek you win. Now i will buy your game...


----------



## [email protected]

Still it's gonna be something Crysis 1 never could have.. imagine having DX11 although on Crysis 1 would been INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;13959238*
> Too bad it isn't on steam anymore. I was going to buy it once the dx11 package came out. A little warning that it was going to be cut off would have been nice. Oh well $50 dollars saved I guess.


I understand you feel that way, but I wish people would stop giving steam so much blind credit.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13959437*
> I understand you feel that way, but I wish people would stop giving steam so much blind credit.


It's not blind credit. I don't trust origin because EA has a bad track record with this sort of thing. I can't buy retail either because I don't have a place to put any of my games' cases and if I lose the cd, I'm screwed. Steam has everything I need right now so that is what I am going to use.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hated the controls in C2 at first but once I got used to it I realized that they are really better than C1. Now when I go back and play C1 I wish it controlled like C2....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;13959580*
> It's not blind credit. I don't trust origin because EA has a bad track record with this sort of thing. I can't buy retail either because I don't have a place to put any of my games' cases and if I lose the cd, I'm screwed. Steam has everything I need right now so that is what I am going to use.


Bad track record with what? I've been using Origins since 2006 when 2142 was released. It's been working perfectly fine ever since.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;13959580*
> It's not blind credit. I don't trust origin because EA has a bad track record with this sort of thing. I can't buy retail either because I don't have a place to put any of my games' cases and if I lose the cd, I'm screwed. Steam has everything I need right now so that is what I am going to use.


That is a valid point which we both share. Market uncertainty is high for EA and its Origin. (the pun is uncanny) That makes it hard to buy into, but I think breaking away from Steam could be a good thing for PC gaming if they don't screw us over. Edit: again and more


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13959755*
> That is a valid point which we both share. Market *uncertainty is high for EA and its Origin*. (the pun is uncanny) That makes it hard to buy into, but I think breaking away from Steam could be a good thing for PC gaming if they don't screw us over. Edit: again and more


What is there to be uncertain about? It's just a download manager with instant messaging added into it now... You still get your game either way.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

So 19 pages of off topic garbage pretty much, gj ocn..


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;13959869*
> So 19 pages of off topic garbage pretty much, gj ocn..


Exactly what I thought when I went through this thread.

Better late than never, Crytek, assuming those download links actually go live before, you know, Crysis 3 comes out...


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13959824*
> What is there to be uncertain about? It's just a download manager with instant messaging added into it now... You still get your game either way.


I want to have my download 10 years from now and I can't trust EA to do it. They constantly pull support for stuff that doesnt provide them profit. If I wasn't moving around so much I would just buy retail.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


I want to have my download 10 years from now and I can't trust EA to do it. They constantly pull support for stuff that doesnt provide them profit. If I wasn't moving around so much I would just buy retail.


They're been going fine for 5 years with their download manager. What does providing support for a game and letting you download something you already bought have to do with one another? They don't have to support BF2 with updates anymore once BF3 comes out yet you can still download the game.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirby1*


Cool but I bet anything lower than a 580 or 560SLI has no chance of running this smoothly unless at a low res.


So i am guessing you think a 480 would have to play on low res? I dont think so.. Im sure i will be able to play it just fine at high res


----------



## jthb3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


With the new patch, no chance.


Crysis 2 (for PC) has been going for around 12GBP in the UK, which is around 19 USD.


----------



## Nixuz

Polished turd is still only polished.
And I reiterate, this is more about justification of hardware purchases than about whether the game is any good.
People have started calling Witcher 2 GOTY...in JUNE...because it pushes 580's.
NOT because it's a great game.
I'm not sure why ppl just don't deal with 3dm11 and leave it at that.


----------



## Nikkeli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Polished turd is still only polished.
And I reiterate, this is more about justification of hardware purchases than about whether the game is any good.
People have started calling Witcher 2 GOTY...in JUNE...because it pushes 580's.
NOT because it's a great game.
I'm not sure why ppl just don't deal with 3dm11 and leave it at that.


+1
Cos Witcher 1 is alot better.

W2 has pron and no sex cards


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You do realize you just described Crysis 1.

Crysis 2 sucks because it was made to be better than Crysis 1, and it wasn't. It tanked, hard.


Crysis 1's story was garbage. As was the multiplayer. It was nothing but an amazing looking benchmark app.

He basically described Half Life 2.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Crysis 1's story was garbage. As was the multiplayer. It was nothing but an amazing looking benchmark app.


Multiplayer was the only fun thing about it for me. I never even knew it had single player. It was new at the time. Starting off in your base or from a sub and the vehicles; it was fun back then. Upgrading to a 8800GTX and FX-57 that could barely handle the game gave a reason to spend thousands of dollars on a PC for once.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Screw it not worth commenting.....


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


So Crysis is the perfect PC game? The story sucks ass (aliens on a deserted island, yea come on please try again) , gameplay is boring and tiresome, visuals were great, BUT NO ONE COULD SEE THEM PERSONALLY, and so I mean, Crysis was not that great a game. Crysis 2 has a mediocre story ( I actually like it, but it is in fact very generic. Though it is actually existent, unlike it's older brother ). refined gameplay (if you are trying to compare it to COD like most people do, you won't get far as they are completely different) that is exciting and fun, and visuals that look great themselves, and don't require the top of the line PC to play.....


The original game's story was excellent, not from a novel or a movie perspective, but from a game stand point. The story opened up a wide variety of levels and different environments, especially towards the end. Plus it wasn't a very engaging plot, it stayed true to being a shooter, not an action movie. And honestly, maybe I analyze things too much but the plots in all these linear FPS games, including Crysis 2 tend to be god-awful. There are exceptions but I'd really prefer if gameplay was the focus, not whether or not I can slide down a mountain on a snow mobile in sync with theatrical music.

But really, the best part about Crysis which separates it from it's sequel was the gameplay. You really can play any Crysis level (Okay any of the first six) in over a dozen different ways. Try that in Crysis 2, or Call of Duty, or any other single player FPS. The original Crysis was not a linear game, that was what made it so entertaining. You could plan out and make strategies before barging into an area full of enemies. Not just that, but in the heat of battle you had so many different options for taking down enemies.

Crysis 2 is watered down. The levels are practically a straight line, there are two suit options instead of four, there's no lean or prone. The vehicles are a sort of cruel joke. Honestly if you put the two games' story-lines aside, you'd think the original Crysis was the actual sequel.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle;13960342*
> Crysis 1's story was garbage. As was the multiplayer. It was nothing but an amazing looking benchmark app.
> 
> He basically described Half Life 2.


I have said this to people forever, and there are still people I know who claim it is one of the best games ever made...There was absolutely nothing unique or differentiating about its gameplay, in fact it was half as good as any of the other shooters on the market. It was just an extremely pretty game. I could never ever get myself to play past halfway through out of pure boredom of doing the same thing 20 times over...


----------



## Skrillex

The site is 404'in at the main link and homepage says site is down, looks like their bringing the downloads up.


----------



## MoBeeJ

Anybony knows the size of this patch???


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*


Anybony knows the size of this patch???


Judging from the fact that the C1 Texture cache is ~450MB and the C2 Texture cache is ~480MB with half C1 resolution textures, i expect the high res texture upgrade could be anywhere from 200-1000MB
as far as the DX11 tesselation pack i think perhaps 20-100MB


----------



## JCPUser

Okay so what have we learned here... that people have different tastes in games.









Some people like both C1 and C2, some people hate both, and others like one and not the other. This is not news.

I don't have to hate C1, or C2 for that matter, just because you hate it so why are people making comments like "C1 gameplay sucks" or "C2 is a generic shooter".... when we are in a thread that should be discussing a image quality boost? *sigh*

That patch seems like it will boost the graphics quite a bit giving a bonus to those who enjoy the gameplay.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


The site is 404'in at the main link and homepage says site is down, looks like their bringing the downloads up.


Or the traffic analyst just got to work, saw the traffic data, reported it to his supervisor, who in turn asked why that page was up, and then got it taken down...... If it isnt back in a couple of hours then i guess we'll know......


----------



## BlackandDecker

I truly expected C2 to be revolutionary like Crysis was- After all they had more than 3 years to work on it. I was horribly disappointed


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


I truly expected C2 to be revolutionary like Crysis was- After all they had more than 3 years to work on it. I was horribly disappointed










I expected moar graphics plus some actual gameplay. You know. A evolution from a tech demo to an actual game. But they failed. It's just a POS. Not even a tech demo.


----------



## Outcasst

They should do a DX11 patch for Crysis 1.


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


Okay so what have we learned here... that people have different tastes in games.









Some people like both C1 and C2, some people hate both, and others like one and not the other. This is not news.

I don't have to hate C1, or C2 for that matter, just because you hate it so why are people making comments like "C1 gameplay sucks" or "C2 is a generic shooter".... when we are in a thread that should be discussing a image quality boost? *sigh*

That patch seems like it will boost the graphics quite a bit giving a bonus to those who enjoy the gameplay.


People don't hate Crysis 2.

They just disprove of it being a console port.

It is what started the entire movement against console ports.

Personally, I'm addicted to the Multiplayer. It's just so fun to cloak, snipe, armor.

Since I live in Manhattan, I find the single-player lacking in realism.. but it is nice to see the Queens bridge in pieces..


----------



## dude120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I expected moar graphics plus some actual gameplay. You know. A evolution from a tech demo to an actual game. But they failed. It's just a POS. Not even a tech demo.


Not true. They pulled the same card out of their hat on the pc that they did on the consoles. And now to keep their player base happy, they're making sure they bring back that awe and wonder that was present in the first one. (hopefully) 
If the update still makes the game sub-par, they you are more or less correct. But they made an incredibly well looking, versatile game for the consoles. And as such, it left many pc gamers unhappy. But they did well on the console end. Let us see if they do justice to the pc end. Some people are going to bash and hate no matter what, but what in reality matters is that they do justice to their users by keeping their promise. If they can do that, once again, they're golden in many peoples eyes. Just like the first many people will hate crysis, whether they try it or not. A good friend of mine thought crysis was absolutely, for lack of a better, forum appropriate substitute, "crap". He played the second one on the xbox, was impressed by the graphics and the game, and has now built his own pc and is enjoying crysis the way it should be. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MacA

My Crysis 404 page is awesome.

Anyways, I'll just wait for now.

What I expect from the DX11 patch is also some nice optimization. But I highly doubt it will be the case. Still, the tesselation perf bump Catalyst 11.6 brought will get to use now.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Good to hear!

As for the crysis haters... really, did you ever actually try playing it differently to a run of the mill shooter? Seriously, it is one of those games you experiment with, have fun in. If you didn't have an ounce of fun, or didn't feel an ounce of joy when you completely destroyed a korean battalion in creative ways, I'm sorry to say it but you were doing it wrong.


----------



## Sovietskikih

singleplayer is definitely worth $50.

Link seems to be dead now, probably something that wasn't supposed to be put up yet I imagine?


----------



## Darkapoc

Maximum Maintenance...


----------



## Wishmaker

^rofl!


----------



## cbm369

I've never played FPS's before. About a month ago I bought Crysis 1, Warhead & Wars from Steam when they were on sale after reading about the benchmarks & graphics for so long. I must say I was absolutely hooked!









A couple of days ago I got Crysis 2, and still working my way through it, but the graphics are still great, but considering the original games came out in 2007 - 08, they were a huge leap forward.(graphically)

I think most are just disappointed that C2 didn't make the same kind of leap forward...


----------



## MoBeeJ

lol @ maximum maintenance.
Anyway, when playing a game, any game for that matter, in a disgusting way, no matter how cool looking,playing,story the game has it will fail with respect to the player.
I worked at burgerking and we used to have customers coming in with a face as if they smelled cARp and came in, they just leave without ordering.
So when u sit infront of crysis 2 while thinking, pre-judging the game and comparing it to crysis 1 and what ppl said, sure its gna sunck. After all most if not all games part 1 is always better than 2.
But keep an open mind enjoy it a bit, have a little fun and try to adapt to the change u will find urself having fun. Story wise the game is great, the controls are a bit off if u played crysis 1 recently, but cmon guys we are gamers we adapt and move on







.
Hopefully the texture pack will improve graphix for every1, and dx11 will add ice on the cake.
Now we will see if crysis 2 maxed out or TW2 maxed out is heavier







...


----------



## Ksireaper

Too little Too late IMO.

I was going to do an GPU upgrade for this game until heard not DX 11 at ship.

All this should have been shipped with the game. Instead they chose to cater to consoles.

Guess ill wait for Half Life 3 for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*


Too little Too late IMO.

I was going to do an GPU upgrade for this game until heard not DX 11 at ship.

All this should have been shipped with the game. Instead they chose to cater to consoles.

Guess ill wait for Half Life 3 for a GPU upgrade.


lol enjoy the wait


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimp*


The original game's story was excellent, not from a novel or a movie perspective, but from a game stand point. The story opened up a wide variety of levels and different environments, especially towards the end. Plus it wasn't a very engaging plot, it stayed true to being a shooter, not an action movie. And honestly, maybe I analyze things too much but the plots in all these linear FPS games, including Crysis 2 tend to be god-awful. There are exceptions but I'd really prefer if gameplay was the focus, not whether or not I can slide down a mountain on a snow mobile in sync with theatrical music.

But really, the best part about Crysis which separates it from it's sequel was the gameplay. You really can play any Crysis level (Okay any of the first six) in over a dozen different ways. Try that in Crysis 2, or Call of Duty, or any other single player FPS. The original Crysis was not a linear game, that was what made it so entertaining. You could plan out and make strategies before barging into an area full of enemies. Not just that, but in the heat of battle you had so many different options for taking down enemies.

Crysis 2 is watered down. The levels are practically a straight line, there are two suit options instead of four, there's no lean or prone. The vehicles are a sort of cruel joke. Honestly if you put the two games' story-lines aside, you'd think the original Crysis was the actual sequel.


Ok I understand that the way stories are perceived as good or bad is opinion. And I apologize for calling Crysis's story crap because it is really just my opinion. But PLEASE don't call Crysis 2 a linear game. PLEASE tell me you are not that stupid. The game is non linear in and out of itself due to the fact that you can choose between invisibility, or strength! BAM, game therefore is non linear because you can deal with the situation IN MORE THAN ONE WAYS. And then, you decided to compare the game to COD. Ahh man did you make a mistake. Yeah, because in COD, you can jump 50 feet in the air. In COD, you can toss a guy a few meters away from you in a instant, IN COD YOU CAN TURN INVISIBLE.









The thing is Crysis was TOO non linear. Most of the the time you were just running around! And also, the game gets repetitive during the first few missions, picks up in the middle with some cool aliens, and than gets repetitive again. I mean I could tell you most if not all of the assets Crytek made for Crysis.

Barrels
Small Towns
Nanosuit Men
Koreans
Aliens
Sea
Island
Trees
Rock
Grass
Dirt
Alien Structures

And that is pretty much the only thing in Crysis. ISN'T IT SAD TO SEE THE SAME BARREL OVER AND OVER AGAIN? In Crysis 2, they obviously didn't want the make the game repetitive in terms of it's level design. Every level is full of amazing life and complexity that you just can't find in the original Crysis.

Also with your whole "You can make strategies in Crysis argument", what is stopping you from doing that in Crysis 2 PLEASE. Did you even try playing the game properly or did you play it like a rail shooter. The thing is, if you play Crysis or Crysis 2 like a rail shooter, IT CAN BE COME A RAIL SHOOTER FOR YOU. You could play Crysis like COD, and Crysis 2 like COD. BUT you can also play *BOTH* games dynamically, and with actual strategy!

There are still Four suit features, you just can only dynamically switch on and off two. You can be invisible, you can be fast by sprinting, you can be strong by well meleeing people, or picking them up, or kicking giant objects.. Tell me, did you even actually use Strength mode? YOU DIDN'T, a mode for strength was redundant! So we never needed it, just the things that strength gives you! Speed you still have, what you are butthurt you can speed walk now your way to victory now? XD.

There is lean, and so what about prone. I don't really care about prone. I guess you SUPER L33T PLaY3Rs need it but me, nah.

How are the vehicles a "Cruel joke"? Please tell me so I can make a proper rebuttal.

There, that was a mouthful....

And also *Damn 404z*

EDIT: https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/v...p?f=40&t=32220

*Squeals like a little girl*. They are even fixing the advanced menu for the...people who actually... care about it for some reason....


----------



## Nova.

^ that.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Ok I understand that the way stories are perceived as good or bad is opinion. And I apologize for calling Crysis's story crap because it is really just my opinion. *But PLEASE don't call Crysis 2 a linear game. PLEASE tell me you are not that stupid. The game is non linear in and out of itself due to the fact that you can choose between invisibility, or strength! BAM, game therefore is non linear because you can deal with the situation IN MORE THAN ONE WAYS. And then, you decided to compare the game to COD. Ahh man did you make a mistake.* Yeah, because in COD, you can jump 50 feet in the air. In COD, you can toss a guy a few meters away from you in a instant, IN COD YOU CAN TURN INVISIBLE.









*The thing is Crysis was TOO non linear.* Most of the the time you were just running around! And also, the game gets repetitive during the first few missions, picks up in the middle with some cool aliens, and than gets repetitive again. I mean I could tell you most if not all of the assets Crytek made for Crysis.

*Snip*


I think you have confused freedom of execution vs. linearity. Refrain from calling people stupid, since you did get it wrong. Crysis 2 is linear.

Being linear means, that there is only one way to move the story forward, i.e. get to checkpoint b from checkpoint a. Grand Theft Auto 4, World of Warcraft, or Morrowind, is very non-linear, Crysis and Crysis 2 is not. A lot of people also confuse large open spaces for non-linear as well, and this is not true. You have the freedom to explore those spaces, but you still have to go to checkpoint B from Checkpoint A to move the story forward, sometimes though, the linearness is curbed by providing multiple pathways to the same checkpoint, to give the illusion its non-linear. Crysis and C2 not only gives you different pathways, but tools at your disposal to give even more variety of how you get to your checkpoint. That's the freedom of execution feature. You can blow your way through the front door, stealth your way over the wall, or spring around the base and shoot everyone in the back from a strength-lifted turret.

Most (I think all) shooters are linear in design. Level based, mission and objectives, or plot triggers. In fact, I don't even know what a non-linear first person shooter would do for game play. I suppose something a kin to FarCry 2.


----------



## Outcasst

Sweet, downloads are up.


----------



## Nova.

Yep, download it everyone!!!!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Ok I understand that the way stories are perceived as good or bad is opinion. And I apologize for calling Crysis's story crap because it is really just my opinion. But PLEASE don't call Crysis 2 a linear game. PLEASE tell me you are not that stupid. The game is non linear in and out of itself due to the fact that you can choose between invisibility, or strength! BAM, game therefore is non linear because you can deal with the situation IN MORE THAN ONE WAYS. And then, you decided to compare the game to COD. Ahh man did you make a mistake. Yeah, because in COD, you can jump 50 feet in the air. In COD, you can toss a guy a few meters away from you in a instant, IN COD YOU CAN TURN INVISIBLE.









The thing is Crysis was TOO non linear. Most of the the time you were just running around! And also, the game gets repetitive during the first few missions, picks up in the middle with some cool aliens, and than gets repetitive again. I mean I could tell you most if not all of the assets Crytek made for Crysis.

Barrels
Small Towns
Nanosuit Men
Koreans
Aliens
Sea
Island
Trees
Rock
Grass
Dirt
Alien Structures

And that is pretty much the only thing in Crysis. ISN'T IT SAD TO SEE THE SAME BARREL OVER AND OVER AGAIN? In Crysis 2, they obviously didn't want the make the game repetitive in terms of it's level design. Every level is full of amazing life and complexity that you just can't find in the original Crysis.

Also with your whole "You can make strategies in Crysis argument", what is stopping you from doing that in Crysis 2 PLEASE. Did you even try playing the game properly or did you play it like a rail shooter. The thing is, if you play Crysis or Crysis 2 like a rail shooter, IT CAN BE COME A RAIL SHOOTER FOR YOU. You could play Crysis like COD, and Crysis 2 like COD. BUT you can also play *BOTH* games dynamically, and with actual strategy!

There are still Four suit features, you just can only dynamically switch on and off two. You can be invisible, you can be fast by sprinting, you can be strong by well meleeing people, or picking them up, or kicking giant objects.. Tell me, did you even actually use Strength mode? YOU DIDN'T, a mode for strength was redundant! So we never needed it, just the things that strength gives you! Speed you still have, what you are butthurt you can speed walk now your way to victory now? XD.

There is lean, and so what about prone. I don't really care about prone. I guess you SUPER L33T PLaY3Rs need it but me, nah.

How are the vehicles a "Cruel joke"? Please tell me so I can make a proper rebuttal.

There, that was a mouthful....

And also *Damn 404z*

EDIT: https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/v...p?f=40&t=32220

*Squeals like a little girl*. They are even fixing the advanced menu for the...people who actually... care about it for some reason....


Now you are telling people that they didn't play it properly ?

I always thought that it was up to the player to choose the way they play?

On another note:

Nanosuit Men
Aliens
Sea
Trees
Rock
Grass
Dirt

They are still there

but the addition of:

rubble 
bigger buildings 
potted plants
more rubble 
broken glass

but yeah

PS, I am still bitter about not being able to get a nano suite edition because most of the the copies went to console heads.(BTW before people brand me a PC elitist, I also own a PS3. It is the most entertaining Blu ray player ever)

I went into EB (Electronics Boutique) and asked about it 5 odd months before release about it and the store clerk said they weren't getting them it was US only and then I asked 1 month before and they said they sold out.

But we all know how those stores work, first they sort the staff out then the staffs friends then whatever is left is for the public.

Hell I even remember these two little sods trying to tell me that the PC isn't powerful enough for CRYSIS II and I said well I play CRYSIS I quite well, and do you know what one of them said?

"There isn't a CRYSIS I", I replied "well why would it be called CRYSIS II if there wasn't an original CRYSIS?"

He looked at me like an idiot, I said to the guy at the counter that's not the only CRYSIS he will be facing if he's that slow on the uptake as I paid for BFBCII.

The guy on the counter just laughed.(console kids these days , so narrow minded)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*

I think you have confused freedom of execution vs. linearity. Refrain from calling people stupid, since you did get it wrong. Crysis 2 is linear.

Being linear means, that there is only one way to move the story forward, i.e. get to checkpoint b from checkpoint a. Grand Theft Auto 4, World of Warcraft, or Morrowind, is very non-linear, Crysis and Crysis 2 is not. A lot of people also confuse large open spaces for non-linear as well, and this is not true. You have the freedom to explore those spaces, but you still have to go to checkpoint B from Checkpoint A to move the story forward, sometimes though, the linearness is curbed by providing multiple pathways to the same checkpoint, to give the illusion its non-linear. Crysis and C2 not only gives you different pathways, but tools at your disposal to give even more variety of how you get to your checkpoint. That's the freedom of execution feature. You can blow your way through the front door, stealth your way over the wall, or spring around the base and shoot everyone in the back from a strength-lifted turret.

Most (I think all) shooters are linear in design. Level based, mission and objectives, or plot triggers. In fact, I don't even know what a non-linear first person shooter would do for game play. I suppose something a kin to FarCry 2.


As much as people hated farcry 2 I loved it. One thing that let me down was the stutter but other than that drive then shoot some people then drive. I like it.

Would you consider Fallout 3 non-linear or freedom of execution?


----------



## tx-jose

website is down lol

maybe they are loading up the patch??


----------



## tx-jose

download it everyone!!!!.

go bring crytek's servers to their knees!!!!


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


website is down lol

maybe they are loading up the patch??


Probably too much traffic.


----------



## Nova.

Not down for me- is there a place where I can buy it for less than 50$?


----------



## Outcasst

Woah, I can't install it.. Says I need the 1.9 Update (which hasn't been released yet)


----------



## BradleyW

We need that 1.9 patch for DX11 to work without performance issues. Is it out yet?


----------



## Outcasst

The patch is coming next week apparently?

***

Edit: Looks like they took down the page again..


----------



## BradleyW

What are they doing to the website? There is only one thing they can be doing! Adding 1.9 Patch!


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Now you are telling people that they didn't play it properly ?

I always thought that it was up to the player to choose the way they play?

On another note:

Nanosuit Men
Aliens
Sea
Trees
Rock
Grass
Dirt

They are still there

but the addition of:

rubble 
bigger buildings 
potted plants
more rubble 
broken glass

but yeah

PS, I am still bitter about not being able to get a nano suite edition because most of the the copies went to console heads.(BTW before people brand me a PC elitist, I also own a PS3. It is the most entertaining Blu ray player ever)

I went into EB (Electronics Boutique) and asked about it 5 odd months before release about it and the store clerk said they weren't getting them it was US only and then I asked 1 month before and they said they sold out.

But we all know how those stores work, first they sort the staff out then the staffs friends then whatever is left is for the public.

Hell I even remember these two little sods trying to tell me that the PC isn't powerful enough for CRYSIS II and I said well I play CRYSIS I quite well, and do you know what one of them said?

"There isn't a CRYSIS I", I replied "well why would it be called CRYSIS II if there wasn't an original CRYSIS?"

He looked at me like an idiot, I said to the guy at the counter that's not the only CRYSIS he will be facing if he's that slow on the uptake as I paid for BFBCII.

The guy on the counter just laughed.(console kids these days , so narrow minded)

As much as people hated farcry 2 I loved it. One thing that let me down was the stutter but other than that drive then shoot some people then drive. I like it.

Would you consider Fallout 3 non-linear or freedom of execution?


I am not saying that there is a right or wrong way of playing it. I am just saying that there are well ways to play this game! None of them is right or wrong. Now the reason he most likely compares the game to COD, is because he played it like COD! Try playing it like how you played Crysis, it still kicks ass!

Also the map design is vary very great. The city is full of amazing definition and depth because it is New York. Crysis looked like at points you were playing the same level, just at the loading screens a pair a hands moved everything around and stamped "NEW LEVEL" on top of it all...

Also amazing story.... Brava *Claps Hands gently in applause* I too hate how ******ed Console fanboys can be....


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What are they doing to the website? There is only one thing they can be doing! Adding 1.9 Patch!


FEWU9FNASDUNFVCO nvp


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


FEWU9FNASDUNFVCO nvp


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Hell I even remember these two little sods trying to tell me that the PC isn't powerful enough for CRYSIS II and I said well I play CRYSIS I quite well, and do you know what one of them said?

"There isn't a CRYSIS I", I replied "well why would it be called CRYSIS II if there wasn't an original CRYSIS?"

He looked at me like an idiot, I said to the guy at the counter that's not the only CRYSIS he will be facing if he's that slow on the uptake as I paid for BFBCII.

The guy on the counter just laughed.(console kids these days , so narrow minded)


this made my day







thank you.


----------



## BradleyW

A lot of console gamers are narrow minded and they think they know everything about gaming.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

It says April 27th but it's obviously June 27th. Those that were 'lucky' enough to dL the Dx11 and high res can't run it until the updates.

Quote:


> Crysis 2 DX11 and High Res Textures Update
> As a number of users were able to download the DX11 and High res texture packages from our test environment we would like to take this opportunity to explain how these files will work and our future plans via a short FAQ;
> Where can I download these files?
> 
> We have removed the files from our websites until the full release date.
> How do I install these packs?
> 
> Both the DX11 and High Res texture packages require Crysis 2 PC Patch 1.9 to work. Without this patch they cannot be installed.
> When will patch 1.9 be available?
> 
> Crysis 2 PC patch 1.9 AND the DX11 and High Res Texture packages will be made available on MyCrysis.com on Monday April 27th!


Source:http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/crysis-2-dx11-and-high-res-textures-update


----------



## munaim1

what are the chances, I ordered the game a day before the announcement







Hopefully my 460s stand strong


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13964088*
> what are the chances, I ordered the game a day before the announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my 460s stand strong


They should I believe







. Crysis 2 unlike it's older brother, is actually greatly optimized. Make sure however you download NVidias latest SLI profiles, as they fix Multi GPU issues with the game....


----------



## james8

april 27th?
huh?
what year?


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13964159*
> They should I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Crysis 2 unlike it's older brother, is actually greatly optimized*. Make sure however you download NVidias latest SLI profiles, as they fix Multi GPU issues with the game....


Smaller maps (so the consoles could handle it) equals much better performance, not to mention the low res textures (as of now).


----------



## Nemesis158

if some people were able to get the downloads they should put them somewhere that the rest of us can get them


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13962264*
> Ok I understand that the way stories are perceived as good or bad is opinion. And I apologize for calling Crysis's story crap because it is really just my opinion. But PLEASE don't call Crysis 2 a linear game. PLEASE tell me you are not that stupid. The game is non linear in and out of itself due to the fact that you can choose between invisibility, or strength! BAM, game therefore is non linear because you can deal with the situation IN MORE THAN ONE WAYS. And then, you decided to compare the game to COD. Ahh man did you make a mistake. Yeah, because in COD, you can jump 50 feet in the air. In COD, you can toss a guy a few meters away from you in a instant, IN COD YOU CAN TURN INVISIBLE.


Okay so you can hide from enemies or fight, that makes it non-linear? (I'm guessing Halo 2 is now a non-linear game.) For combat there's only one option, armor mode. In the original game there's three you use when taking down enemies, armor, strength and speed. And if you've played Crysis 2 you'll find there are literally areas where you basically have to cloak and there are other areas where you have to use armor mode, the game is designed that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13962264*
> The thing is Crysis was TOO non linear. Most of the the time you were just running around! And also, the game gets repetitive during the first few missions, picks up in the middle with some cool aliens, and than gets repetitive again. I mean I could tell you most if not all of the assets Crytek made for Crysis.
> 
> Barrels
> Small Towns
> Nanosuit Men
> Koreans
> Aliens
> Sea
> Island
> Trees
> Rock
> Grass
> Dirt
> Alien Structures
> 
> And that is pretty much the only thing in Crysis. ISN'T IT SAD TO SEE THE SAME BARREL OVER AND OVER AGAIN? In Crysis 2, they obviously didn't want the make the game repetitive in terms of it's level design. Every level is full of amazing life and complexity that you just can't find in the original Crysis.


Running around has nothing to do with how linear the game is, nor does the environment, which honestly the same two comments about running around and a repetitive environment can DEFINITELY be applied to Crysis 2, more so than Crysis. But really the difference is in Crysis you're not running in one set path where as in Crysis 2 you are. There's only one way to do a level in Crysis 2, the way it was designed. That's it. In Crysis you have DOZENS of options, not just "well sometimes you can go cloak".

The last comment is the most amusing though, "amazing life and complexity". It's a deserted city, there's no art. At least in the original you had levels on the beach, in the jungle, in an enormous battlefield, in an alien mothership, in a tundra, etc. Crysis 2, well.. Just a city. A city you can't do ANY exploring in at all. A city that has ONE way to get to the next map marker, a city that already feels tired out the moment you start the game because of all the games before it that use urban environments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13962264*
> Also with your whole "You can make strategies in Crysis argument", what is stopping you from doing that in Crysis 2 PLEASE. Did you even try playing the game properly or did you play it like a rail shooter. The thing is, if you play Crysis or Crysis 2 like a rail shooter, IT CAN BE COME A RAIL SHOOTER FOR YOU. You could play Crysis like COD, and Crysis 2 like COD. BUT you can also play *BOTH* games dynamically, and with actual strategy!
> 
> There are still Four suit features, you just can only dynamically switch on and off two. You can be invisible, you can be fast by sprinting, you can be strong by well meleeing people, or picking them up, or kicking giant objects.. Tell me, did you even actually use Strength mode? YOU DIDN'T, a mode for strength was redundant! So we never needed it, just the things that strength gives you! Speed you still have, what you are butthurt you can speed walk now your way to victory now? XD.


What stops me? There's only ONE strategy. There's no other way to finish a level than the way the level was designed. There are not four suit features, they made sprint a tiny bit faster but not nearly as fast as Crysis (Which only works well because the maps are so damn tiny and the enemies are all close together). Jumping higher requires you to HOLD THE JUMP BUTTON. How is that a suit mode replacement? To give an example of how useful strength was, in the original game in combination with cloak mode was one of the most effective strategies, especially in tight spots with low ammo. You could simply uncloak and punch the crap out of people. Not to mention you could hold a weapon steady, jump high and knock down buildings all just by switching to that mode. And this tells me you haven't played the first game at all. Speed is quite useful in combat, particularly in the second half of the game but even in the first half. You can run into enemies pushing them out of the way and dodge bullets. You think it's just for navigation?
Quote:


> There is lean, and so what about prone. I don't really care about prone. I guess you SUPER L33T PLaY3Rs need it but me, nah.
> 
> How are the vehicles a "Cruel joke"? Please tell me so I can make a proper rebuttal.
> 
> There, that was a mouthful....
> 
> And also *Damn 404z*
> 
> EDIT: https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=32220
> 
> *Squeals like a little girl*. They are even fixing the advanced menu for the...people who actually... care about it for some reason....


Vehicles are basically useless in Crysis 2. No turrets, they don't blow up upon you shooting them, etc. In Crysis you could always shoot the gas tank and take out enemies. I would often even drive a vehicle to an area where enemies go ahead of time and set it to blow with C-4.

And there is no lean. When you're next to something SOMETIMES it'll say press right click to lean. That is NOT lean. Leaning is when you have two dedicated keys and can lean ANYWHERE. Not just in those scripted locations. In the original game any object I could crouch behind I COULD LEAN over. The fact that they don't even give you the option to have dedicated keys, which is independent to both the suit and the level design is just honest laziness on Crytek's part.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but, the patches are available for download over at techpowerup.com.

The high res one is 5.7 GB and the DX11 4.5 GB.


----------



## Nemesis158

They shouldn't be anywhere near that big........


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;13965120*
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before but, the patches are available for download over at techpowerup.com.
> 
> The high res one is 5.7 GB and the DX11 4.5 GB.


damn just over 10GB for both, thats gonna kill my 3Mb connection









also according to the link it says patch 1.9 is required which isnt out yet?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Awesome !


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13965265*
> damn just over 10GB for both, thats gonna kill my 3Mb connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also according to the link it says patch 1.9 is required which isnt out yet?


They shouldnt be that big.
Crysis 2's default Texture cache file is only 480MB. Crysis 1 used mostly the same textures but they were double the size of crysis 2's. even if they used textures that are double the res of original crysis textures it shouldn't be any bigger than 2GB.

And a package of pre-tesselated Geometries should NOT be 5GB....... unless they had to re-do all of the game's maps......


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;13965120*
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before but, the patches are available for download over at techpowerup.com.
> 
> The high res one is 5.7 GB and the DX11 4.5 GB.


OMG that's huge!

Anyone tried it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13964177*
> april 27th?
> Huh?
> What year?


2023.


----------



## ih2try

Finally !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13965801*
> OMG that's huge!
> 
> Anyone tried it?


The file Sizes listed on techpowerup are wrong, the actuall filesizes are 546MB for the tesselation pack and 1.7GB for the texture pack


----------



## Nemesis158

We also have a confirmation from Crytek about the 1.9 Patch for PC, which will include:
Quote:


> • Added Contact Shadows
> • Added DX11 benchmark level
> • Added DX11 support for Crysis 2 (the following features only work when downloading the optional DX11 package here):
> • - Tessellation + Displacement Mapping
> • - High Quality HDR Motion Blur
> • - Realistic Shadows with Variable Penumbra
> • - Sprite Based Bokeh Depth of Field
> • - Parallax Occlusion Mapping
> • - Particles Motion Blur, Shadows and Art Updates
> • - Water Rendering improvements and using Tessellation + Displacement Mapping
> • Added Realtime Local Reflections
> • Added support for Higher Res Textures Package
> • Added various new console variables to whitelist
> • Fixed bullet penetration, which had been broken by a bug introduced with the DLC 2 patch
> • Fixed issue in MP where player stats weren't always saved at the end of a game
> • Fixed issue in MP where player stats would sometimes randomly reset
> • Fixed issue with MP time played statistic, which would sometimes be too low on leaderboards and in stats
> • Fixed issue with JAW rocket not firing through window's containing broken glass
> • Fixed rare issue where a user could not access MP with a valid CD key if they had previously used an invalid CD key
> • Improved advanced graphics options menu
> • Improved anti-cheat measurements: fixed exploit which could prevent vote kicking working against a user
> • Improved multi-GPU support
> • Improved Tone Mapping
> • Re-added possibility to enable r_StereoSupportAMD via config file (unsupported)


source

Will be released next week, looks like the 27th......


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13965805*
> 2023.


I can haz Quantum PC?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;13965994*
> I can haz Quantum PC?


2023 is the year the story of Crysis 2 takes place.


----------



## NFL

Time to make my 6950 scream!


----------



## [email protected]

YES! I can't wait this monday!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

The real date is june 27. They just updated the blog


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuNkDrSpOt;13963987*
> It says April 27th but it's obviously June 27th. *Those that were 'lucky' enough to dL the Dx11 and high res can't run it until the updates.*


Those downloads are up on Techpowerup right now:

Tessellation pack (546MB):
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2014/Crysis_2_DirectX_11_Upgrade_Pack.html

High-res Texture pack (1.7GB):
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2015/Crysis_2_High-Res_Texture_Pack.html

Don't be alarmed by the pages saying the tessellation pack is 4.5GB and the texture pack 5.7GB, those are wrong/there to make ppl think its not the right thing, but when you actually download it the right sizes show up.
so far i've got 54% of the tessellation pack done in 2/3hr @ 160Kb/s


----------



## PhRe4k

Meh, they should have made the game good instead of pretty


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1;13955886*
> Cool but I bet anything lower than a 580 or 560SLI has no chance of running this smoothly unless at a low res.


I easily hold 150 FPS on extreme







.Could easily handle it on a 570.


----------



## james8

ok the file size description over at techpowerup is wrong. i've downloaded both files from there, the DX11 is just over 500 MB and the texture pack is 1.7 GB
about 2.2 GB total. they just give us 29% free content compare to original size of 7.58 GB


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks man now we all gotta wait for the 1.9 patch. Can't play dx11 just yet.


----------



## twistedneck

I can't believe its finally around the corner - DX11 i thought the day would never come.

Steam support better be instant. In addition, i didn't hear much about physics improvements any word on that?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedneck;13966708*
> I can't believe its finally around the corner - DX11 i thought the day would never come.
> 
> Steam support better be instant. In addition, i didn't hear much about physics improvements any word on that?


Now that you mention it, I just realized that I saw no mention of that. I agree; I hope that they improve it. There are too many immovable objects, and too many unbreakable objects that are very easy to break in real life.


----------



## JunkoXan

i gotta wait for the gigabyte fxa ud3 to come out before i can do anything crysis 2 related >_>' bah


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13966740*
> i gotta wait for the gigabyte fxa ud3 to come out before i can do anything crysis 2 related >_>' bah


Aw damn. What do you have now?


----------



## JunkoXan

motherboard fried and prolly took 1 of my 2gb ram sticks with it but can't say for sure till i get the UD3 and test the ram, soo im back on my P4 3ghz crap comp with a 8600GT


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13966792*
> motherboard fried and prolly took 1 of my 2gb ram sticks with it but can't say for sure till i get the UD3 and test the ram, soo im back on my P4 3ghz crap comp with a 8600GT


Oh my _god_.

Well, I guess it could be worse. When my sig rig was born, I was upgrading from a prebuilt that had a 500 MHz Pentium III, 384 MB of memory, a Voodoo3 3000 AGP, a 5400 RPM 40 GB PATA hard drive, and some CD-ROM drive. Well, it had a floppy drive too, but meh.







Oh wait, I had an Audigy 2 ZS too. hehe

Oh, my sig rig was born with an E2180, an EVGA 680i SLI, 2 x 1 GB of 800 MHz Mushkin "HP" memory (the cool blue heatspreaders), an 8600 GTS, the XtremeGamer that I still have, and some other stuff.

But yeah, at least you're still _some_what modern.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13966832*
> Oh my _god_.
> 
> Well, I guess it could be worse. When my sig rig was born, I was upgrading from a prebuilt that had a 500 MHz Pentium III, 384 MB of memory, a Voodoo3 3000 AGP, a 5400 RPM 40 GB PATA hard drive, and some CD-ROM drive. Well, it had a floppy drive too, but meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I had an Audigy 2 ZS too. hehe
> 
> But yeah, at least you're still _some_what modern.


well my 8600GT heats up to over 130c if it runs anything extensive like a game or something, before i had this P4 3ghz which was originally my moms but since she got a laptop she doesn't need it soo i got it, but before then i had no comp for 3 1/2 yrs cause back then i had a athlon X2 at 2ghz with a 8400gs which surprisingly couldn't even play MW1 lol, had floppys tho i wish i had a floppy around here somewhere for my sig rig..never did have a sound card always used on board sound never had a issue in regaurds to FPS drops or anything since.

tho i may try crysis 2 see if crysis 2 will burn my 8600GT at max resolution and everything as high it can go


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13966881*
> well my 8600GT heats up to over 130c if it runs anything extensive like a game or something, before i had this P4 3ghz which was originally my moms but since she got a laptop she doesn't need it soo i got it, but before then i had no comp for 3 1/2 yrs cause back then i had a athlon X2 at 2ghz with a 8400gs which surprisingly couldn't even play MW1 lol, had floppys tho i wish i had a floppy around here somewhere for my sig rig..never did have a sound card always used on board sound never had a issue in regaurds to FPS drops or anything since.
> 
> tho i may try crysis 2 see if crysis 2 will burn my 8600GT at max resolution and everything as high it can go


I got a sound card for the superior audio quality only, and boy did I get it. To me, onboard audio is just as bad as onboard video (but worse).

Anyway, I used to enjoy having a floppy drive, but then I got a USB flash drive and it totally enabled me to completely retire the floppy drive (which was a brand new fresh from Newegg as of 2009 dammit... oh well lol).


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedneck;13966708*
> I can't believe its finally around the corner - DX11 i thought the day would never come.
> 
> Steam support better be instant. In addition, i didn't hear much about physics improvements any word on that?


Agreed. I think we forgot about CE2 Physics. But it's not a big deal like improved visuals and advanced menu was.

Hopefully they can restore that in a future patch if CE3 supports it or we can activate it in the SDK.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

I do not think Physics will really be altered unfortunately. Last time I checked, Higher resolution textures, and DX11 don't apply to physics whatsoever :/.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13967668*
> I do not think Physics will really be altered unfortunately. Last time I checked, Higher resolution textures, and DX11 don't apply to physics whatsoever :/.


No one is saying that higher res textures and DX11 applies to physics. We were just talking about _adding_ this as another thing to "fix".

We're not stupid.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13967783*
> No one is saying that higher res textures and DX11 applies to physics. We were just talking about _adding_ this as another thing to "fix".
> 
> We're not stupid.


Ohh well the patch notes don't really say anything about physics.....

Sorry....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13968094*
> Ohh well the patch notes don't really say anything about physics.....
> 
> Sorry....


Yes, I know that. That's why I said _"Now that you mention it, I just realized that I saw no mention of that. I agree; I hope that they improve it. There are too many immovable objects, and too many unbreakable objects that are very easy to break in real life."_

So what, are you saying we can't read? What is it?


----------



## Enfluenza

my reaction:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpgy21r_dRE[/ame]

NOW ALL WE NEED IS SANDBOX 3 AND THEN CRYSIS 2 WILL (almost) BE AS GOOD AS CRYSIS 1


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13962264*
> the game gets repetitive during the first few missions


Why are you playing single player? Who plays single player???


----------



## Crouch

Yes can't wait !! Just hope that my 460 can't max it out


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch;13968489*
> Yes can't wait !! Just hope that my 460 can't max it out


Exactly.

I admit that I'm expecting 20-30 FPS after the patch, the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures pack.


----------



## JunkoXan

with my sig rig im expecting atleast 40fps tho with my P4 im expecting 5fps


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13968462*
> Why are you playing single player? Who plays single player???


Because some people play the game for the people who put work into the campaign not to just go pvp immediately and screw the campaign.


----------



## JunkoXan

i play the single player mostly in games very little multiplayer cause to me when i wanna read a book i play a game


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13969021*
> i play the single player mostly in games very little multiplayer cause to me when i wanna read a book i play a game


Wait what?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13969021*
> i play the single player mostly in games very little multiplayer cause to me when i wanna read a book i play a game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;13969040*
> Wait what?


I second that.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;13969040*
> Wait what?


single player campaigns to me is like reading a book.









in turns i play more single player campaigns then the multiplayer aspect cause i like stories ^-^


----------



## paulerxx

Would someone mind re-posting the comparison shots?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Ohhh I see now yes, I agree


----------



## ThaJoker

june 27th woooooooooooooooooo

edit: anyone got a link to dx11 pics cause OP's link dont work other than the news link but thats only a description


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;13969079*
> single player campaigns to me is like reading a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in turns i play more single player campaigns then the multiplayer aspect cause i like stories ^-^


LOL same here.. I was never an MP guy.. more often than not, i'd rather play a game than watch a movie or read a book.


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds good, its all be a long time coming.


----------



## grunion

How do you patch in tessellation, please explain?


----------



## JunkoXan

wait for patch 1.9 to come out then patch with that then do the tessellation patch and if you got the hi-res pack install that after.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13969387*
> How do you patch in tessellation, please explain?


Shogun II.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13969387*
> How do you patch in tessellation, please explain?


Every patch is not created equal.

It is a reasonable assumption that Crytek was planning on doing DX11 from the very beginning so they likely provided the capability to add these features when they developed the game.

I really think this was a EA rush job forcing the game into the wild before it was finished. I'd bet that if Crytek was left to their own devices the game would be launching on June 27th. These patches are too big and involved to be simple addons that they began working on in March. Remember the leaked game made references to the DX11 API.


----------



## PhRe4k

Whats with the my little pony gheyness? Anyway I wish they would have worked on the AI instead of the graphics, that's what needed the attention


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulerxx*


Would someone mind re-posting the comparison shots?










Here you go:


----------



## Xinoxide

Im going to need to feed my GTS450 some more volts. dont think 1ghz will cut it.


----------



## JunkoXan

i still think this is gonna hurt alot of hardware in terms of performance but manageable ^-^


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13969387*
> How do you patch in tessellation, please explain?


All tessellation has been patched in to this point, even if it's released with the game, it's patched in house.
The only game I think that has been developed with DX11 from the ground up is BF3.
All other games start as DX9 and patched in house or after lanuch to DX11.

That's why BF3 looks so much better than other DX11 games. Devs have to use DX11 from the beginning, and scale down to DX9 for consoles. Most are saying that's not cost effective at this time. Hopefully, DICE will bring back the standard of developing from the top down.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


All tessellation has been patched in to this point, even if it's released with the game, it's patched in house.
The only game I think that has been developed with DX11 from the ground up is BF3.
All other games start as DX9 and patched in house or after lanuch to DX11.

That's why BF3 looks so much better than other DX11 games. Devs have to use DX11 from the beginning, and scale down to DX9 for consoles. Most are saying that's not cost effective at this time. Hopefully, DICE will bring back the standard of developing from the top down.


just because full dx11 is coming after the release of the game doesnt mean that the engine wasnt built with dx11 in mind. Consider that the leaked demo of crysis 2 had several files all related to dx11. The game didn't ship with the API for whatever reason, but it doesn't mean that they weren't considering it when building the engine. Would have rather then delayed the pc version of the game until dx11 was fully functional or would you rather have gotten the game when you did and get a free patch for it?

This whole "dx11 patch is not true dx11," argument will come to an end when the engine/sandbox is released. Then we can see if it's truly a part of the engine or not.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I wish Crytek would stop teasing us and release the 1.9 patch already, why release the DX11 patch now and the 1.9 patch at a later date anyway?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So wait, has anybody actually installed and played the patch from Techpowerup???

EDIT - Actually saw that it requires patch 1.9 first so the waiting continues...


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;13971042*
> I wish Crytek would stop teasing us and release the 1.9 patch already, why release the DX11 patch now and the 1.9 patch at a later date anyway?


isn't teasing what crytek does best? i mean crysis 1 teased everyone in terms of trying to max it out while torturing you aswell when it first came out, and now their mentally torturing and teasing you with the crysis 2 update waiting since crysis 2 failed to deliver the teasing and torturing for your hardware in the first place.







^-^


----------



## calavera

Isn't the official release of the patch supposed to be next week? I've waited months so I can certainly wait another week for this


----------



## Stensby

It's about time! I have seriously been waiting since day one!


----------



## scyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


Every patch is not created equal.

It is a reasonable assumption that Crytek was planning on doing DX11 from the very beginning so they likely provided the capability to add these features when they developed the game.

I really think this was a EA rush job forcing the game into the wild before it was finished. I'd bet that if Crytek was left to their own devices the game would be launching on June 27th. These patches are too big and involved to be simple addons that they began working on in March. Remember the leaked game made references to the DX11 API.


finally some rational thought in this thread. Cryengine 3 has native dx11 support, many of the dx11 files were even in the leaked beta. DX11 was clearly being worked on fairly early on in the game. Just because it didn't come at launch doesn't imply in anyway that they only started working on it after release and it's just a quick patch job. Just look at the comparisons that were on the page when it was up. It was some pretty substantial improvements.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


Comparison.



















































I see no difference....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


I see no difference....


Oh, you can't see a difference between the 660x371 images, guess that means DX11 does absolutely nothing - especially considering the fact that it's always a good idea to think that an image that small will give us a good idea of what to expect when we play at 1680x1050, 1920x1080, etc.


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Oh, you can't see a difference between the 660x371 images, guess that means DX11 does absolutely nothing - especially considering the fact that it's always a good idea to think that an image that small will give us a good idea of what to expect when we play at 1680x1050, 1920x1080, etc.










I do believe we'll see a bigger impact with higher resolution textures but as always DirectX 11 is a nice touch when used in the right places. I'll give them credit they seem to be using tessellation in a lot of areas.


----------



## imagine2112x

theres on OBVIOUS diference in the bricks on the one 2nd pair of shots. look at the way the bricks are placed. each is unique and non linear on the dx11 one


----------



## timAHH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imagine2112x*


theres on OBVIOUS diference in the bricks on the one 2nd pair of shots. look at the way the bricks are placed. each is unique and non linear on the dx11 one


The difference is also obvious when you go on the myCrysis page and look at the images when they are put directly on top of one another. Instead of just looking at them both at once.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imagine2112x*


theres on OBVIOUS diference in the bricks on the one 2nd pair of shots. look at the way the bricks are placed. each is unique and non linear on the dx11 one


This one posted on the last page shows much better comparisons:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Here you go:
























































With all of these DX11 effects AND High-Res textures, this game will look far, far better than it currently does - and it's already impressive for being only DX9 at the moment.


----------



## tubers

New *TEXTURES SUCK*?

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=70SZifeK

got it here:

http://forums.gametrailers.com/threa...225762?page=10
EW.. the unofficial to be released mod looks BETTER

FAIL Crytek (lol)?????


----------



## SirWaWa

what the hell is pre-tessellation? the video card does no geometric work?


----------



## [email protected]

Dude the patch is the only reason dx11 will work properly. There is a reason behind that and they did fix it better. The textures are popping out and showing more details with the bricks and lighting. DX11 changes the way it looks. You need glasses.


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Dude the patch is the only reason dx11 will work properly. There is a reason behind that and they did fix it better. The textures are popping out and showing more details with the bricks and lighting. DX11 changes the way it looks. You need glasses.


No I don't:

http://maldotex.blogspot.com/2011/06...del-13-de.html

YOU need glasses.. see and read my prev post... texture... TEXTURE..

On another note I really dig the DX 11 bricks but the POM shouldn't be stuck with DX11 unless it's some sorta "hybrid" tess+POM









I know this is asking for too much,... but I hope the performance dip from current EXTREME to DX11 FULL FEATURE is only 25% xD


----------



## Hawk777th

That texture mod is epic!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubers*


New TEXTURES SUCK?

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=70SZifeK

got it here:

http://forums.gametrailers.com/threa...225762?page=10
EW.. the unofficial to be released mod looks BETTER

FAIL Crytek (lol)?????


Um. Those new textures (the ones on the left) look better than the ones on the right, so I have no idea what you're talking about. When put together, the high res textures + DX11 features will make this game look much better than it currently does.

As for that unofficial mod, of course it looks great, because the textures are high-res, which is part of the package we've been waiting for. But unless the modder is going to spend months replacing every surface, etc. with custom high-res ones, I can't see the mod doing anything on its own without the DX11 package that would make it seem better than the DX11 features + Crytek's own high-res texture set.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago;13972657*
> Um. Those new textures (the ones on the left) look better than the ones on the right, so I have no idea what you're talking about. When put together, the high res textures + DX11 features will make this game look much better than it currently does.
> 
> As for that unofficial mod, of course it looks great, because the textures are high-res, which is part of the package we've been waiting for. But unless the modder is going to spend months replacing every surface, etc. with custom high-res ones, I can't see the mod doing anything on its own without the DX11 package that would make it seem better than the DX11 features + Crytek's own high-res texture set.


I see the point.. but isn't the unofficial mode to be released tomorrow?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13972646*
> That texture mod is epic!


Yes it's 2x better than Crytek's TEXTURE upgrade IMO.. hurrah for the DX 9/10 cards.

People here assume (or can probably easily prove).. that DX 11 + Crytek's Texture Update = overall better. W/c I probably wouldn't really contest to.

It's just that.. the texture's (strictly) weren't as nice as what an unpayed modder did.

Then again.. I HAVE ZERO idea on the impact to performance of the unofficial texture mod VS. official texture mod VS. official texture mod + DX11.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13972449*
> New *TEXTURES SUCK*?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=70SZifeK
> 
> got it here:
> 
> http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/crysis-2-dx11-patch-released--/1225762?page=10
> EW.. the unofficial to be released mod looks BETTER
> 
> FAIL Crytek (lol)?????


I would love nothing more than to slap everyone in the mouth that says fail for the most trivial of things.

If this makes Crytek fail then EVERY DEV EVER IN EXISTENCE IS FAIL. Almost every game able to be modded has had a better graphics increase by the modding community than by the dev, including Crysis 1.

Did the mod guy do a good job? Yes. Is he to be commended for trying to make the game better for all of us? Yes. Do we need to call Crytek fail for something so common that almost every good game of the last 8 yrs has gotten the same modder hi-res pack treatment? No.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

People complain to much, just enjoy what was given and have fun.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuNkDrSpOt;13972777*
> Almost every game able to be modded has had a better graphics increase by the modding community than by the dev, including Crysis 1.


So much truth in this.

At this point people are just inventing reasons to dislike Crytek. It is true that the launch/beta could have been handled better (no excuse for the "Press Start" snafu)...... but then again this is why the wise wait and don't buy games right at launch.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuNkDrSpOt;13972777*
> I would love nothing more than to slap everyone in the mouth that says fail for the most trivial of things.
> 
> If this makes Crytek fail then EVERY DEV EVER IN EXISTENCE IS FAIL. Almost every game able to be modded has had a better graphics increase by the modding community than by the dev, including Crysis 1.


DID Crysis 1 ever have an official TEXTURE upgrade?

Trivial? Then let's all go back to "playing" doom 1 graphics.

I still appreciate it even though I said it sucks and if you plan to nitpick all day.. it sucks relative to a single modders creation.

Half of me yearns more but honestly.. half of me was even content with vanilla Crysis 2.

Not that I know the complete worksheet, technical difficulties or the company's balance sheet.. but come on.. a lot of the texture update looks like something that's been just sharpened by Photoshop.

The TEXTURE UPGRADE was just underwhelming with the wait. You don't have to agree with me since this is subjective.

And IDK if I should feel bad about CryTek not asking for an upgrade price.


----------



## dantoddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;13972847*
> but then again this is why the wise wait and don't buy games right at launch.












so true


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K;13972842*
> People complain to much, just enjoy what was given and have fun.


Kinda true.. but I believe that whining and *****ing would likely drive stuff forward rather faster than everyone just everyone talking it in.. like the "Oh this is meh... it's okay.. it's a pass.. no need to push any furhter" attitude.. Is there a term for that? Like mediocre attitude?

Then again it could irritate companies and their employess.. they might quit?

I admit I am sounding too demanding tho.. might be andropause xD

@FuNkDrSpOt

Hmmm.. thanks for giving a better insight.. what you said is slowly sinking in. +rep


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13972532*
> what the hell is pre-tessellation? the video card does no geometric work?


I was wondering that myself, actually. Looks like they might not actually be using realtime DX11 tessellation. They could be though, it may just mean the geometry has indications on it of WHAT gets tessellated. Otherwise if you just randomly tessellate something, how does it know what gets smoothed over and by how much so it keeps the same basic shape and isn't deformed or distorted?


----------



## gtarmanrob

my guess on pre-tesselation is that the tesselated objects are given tesselation during the loading of a mission. then they must be cached or something, could be why they say you need minimum 1GB graphic memory. could perhaps improve performance, but could also mean that the tesselation really wont be THAT impressive, and only affect static world objects and environements.


----------



## capchaos

You need the 1gb min b/c of the texture pack. The Higher the res textures the more memory used


----------



## MoBeeJ

you can download it off techpowerup site.
But it says 4.5g!?!?!?


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*


you can download it off techpowerup site.
But it says 4.5g!?!?!?


 I think that's the file "uncompressed".

IIRC, the downloads are supposed to be 1.7X GB and 560 MB only.


----------



## Nemesis158

or techpowerup is listing the right size of both files + 4GB (500mb + 4GB = 4.5GB, 1.7GB + 4GB = 5.7GB)


----------



## MoBeeJ

okay so whats the 4g for???
It would take me 6 month to finish it







... 3g/month limit


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13972449*
> New *TEXTURES SUCK*?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=70SZifeK
> 
> got it here:
> 
> http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/crysis-2-dx11-patch-released--/1225762?page=10
> EW.. the unofficial to be released mod looks BETTER
> 
> FAIL Crytek (lol)?????


Actually there's not difference between the images taken, which leads me to believe that person thinks he unlocked something when he really didn't. The patch will enable NEW console commands and settings that's currently not available i.e. Ultra Config.


----------



## _Chimera

Anyone know what happens for those of us that have the game on steam?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13973983*
> Actually there's not difference between the images taken, which leads me to believe that person thinks he unlocked something when he really didn't. The patch will enable NEW console commands and settings that's currently not available i.e. Ultra Config.


No my friend.. there is.. look harder.. enlarge the image as well and look at the fonts and wordings on stuff like "DANGER" etc.

Just not even nearly as noticeable as Maldo's unofficial mod.

I'd be happily surprised if you were right though.


----------



## LiveTheLife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645;13955403*
> I'm still waiting for Crysis 2 to fall below $50 before buying!


Crysis 2 costs 20$ at EA store however that's if you are from Russia, but just use a proxy.


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K;13972842*
> People complain to much, just enjoy what was given and have fun.


And if what was 'given' was not worth what I paid for? I am supposed to just shut up and deal with it?

The same could be related back to those who complain of people complaining.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13973605*
> I think that's the file "uncompressed".
> 
> IIRC, the downloads are supposed to be 1.7X GB and 560 MB only.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13973700*
> or techpowerup is listing the right size of both files + 4GB (500mb + 4GB = 4.5GB, 1.7GB + 4GB = 5.7GB)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ;13973931*
> okay so whats the 4g for???
> It would take me 6 month to finish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3g/month limit


----------



## Miklo

55 Euros for Crysis 2 on Origin


----------



## Wishmaker

Steep price, if I'm honest!


----------



## noahhova

Wow looks great!! DX9 looked amazing as is, although its just a slight visual improvement its definitely better!!

Could argue its the best looking game out now.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;13974939*
> Wow looks great!! DX9 looked amazing as is, although its just a slight visual improvement its definitely better!!
> 
> Could argue its the best looking game out now.


Is it monday the 27/06/2011 allready in canada?

















1.9 isnt available until 26/06/2011 so how is it the best looking game out now?


----------



## MoBeeJ

His time zone is way different







...


----------



## superj1977

..


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ;13975291*
> His time zone is way different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats quite SOME difference there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;13974939*
> Wow looks great!! DX9 looked amazing as is, although its just a slight visual improvement its definitely better!!
> 
> Could argue its the best looking game out now.


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13973983*
> Actually there's not difference between the images taken, which leads me to believe that person thinks he unlocked something when he really didn't.


The difference is obvious, and I don't think they suck at all. Open the first two images of the old and new texture of the bricks in two tabs and switch between them, you will immediately see the difference.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13972857*
> DID Crysis 1 ever have an official TEXTURE upgrade?
> 
> Trivial? Then let's all go back to "playing" doom 1 graphics.


You're grasping at straws on both accounts. For the sake of aguing semantics, you could say crysis 1 already came with a high-res texture packet in the box.

The reason I hate when people use fail for everything is due to the extreme exaggeration it presents in most cases it is used. Some of the textures in Crysis 2 needed an upgrade but again I ask what game released in the past 8-10 yrs hasn't?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13972857*
> I still appreciate it even though I said it sucks and if you plan to nitpick all day.. it sucks relative to a single modders creation.
> 
> Half of me yearns more but honestly.. half of me was even content with vanilla Crysis 2.
> 
> Not that I know the complete worksheet, technical difficulties or the company's balance sheet.. but come on.. a lot of the texture update looks like something that's been just sharpened by Photoshop.
> 
> The TEXTURE UPGRADE was just underwhelming with the wait. You don't have to agree with me since this is subjective.
> 
> And IDK if I should feel bad about CryTek not asking for an upgrade price.


How many hours did said modder work on this and how significant is the upgrade when you're actually playing? The differences are noticible in a screenshot I can stare at but thoe visual upgrades will be significantly reduced when I play a man running, jumping and shooting.

Also you're calling the official text upgrade underwhelming but have you or anyone else gotten it to REALLY work at this point!? Like with all things, have patience, let the upgrade come out and THEN you can judge.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Wait a sec so we can actually install the high resolution textures now is what you are saying?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;13975998*
> Wait a sec so we can actually install the high resolution textures now is what you are saying?


Nah,not yet,monday.


----------



## grunion

So when it's all said and done...

"But can it play Crysis 2"

I'm wondering, if this is real tessellation, ATI users should be able to adjust levels or turn it off completely via CCC


----------



## BradleyW

AMD users will be able to use higher levels of Tesselation via CCC compared to nvidia users. I am leaving it on stock anyway. btw, 1.9 patch is 27th june, confirmed.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13976236*
> AMD users will be able to use higher levels of Tesselation via CCC compared to nvidia users.


Wait did I miss something new added to CCC


----------



## SperVxo

Hope i still get 60FPS stable with DX 11 patch =P


----------



## TwoCables

Drizzt5:

If you don't see a difference, then look closer. The differences are there and they are obvious once you notice them. Although, you have to know what the differences are supposed to be. For example: in the first comparison, you have to look at the lighting and shadows. In the 2nd, you have to look at the rubble in the foreground. In the 3rd, you have to look at the tire tracks in the dirt. In the fourth, you have to look at the subtle reflections that were added - particularly to the that panel thing on the left side as well as on the floor. In the 5th, you have to compare the tesselation on the spore veins. On the 6th, you have to compare the bricks.

However, those comparison images that were reposted are lower in quality...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13969387*
> How do you patch in tessellation, please explain?


It's not a patch, though. The patch is what provides the required support for the "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" to be work in addition to the "High Res Textures" pack.

So first comes the patch (v1.9), and then after that we are free to install both the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures pack (both of which are not patches).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;13974939*
> Wow looks great!! DX9 looked amazing as is, although its just a slight visual improvement its definitely better!!
> 
> Could argue its the best looking game out now.


I think the fact that the differences are small speaks _volumes_ for just how amazing of a job they did on the graphics. Plus, we will also have that 1.7 GB High Res Textures pack which means that when it's combined with the DX11 Ultra Upgrade, it could end up making Crysis 2 the best-looking game ever made to date.


----------



## MacA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;13976835*
> Wait did I miss something new added to CCC


Seems like it. CCC lets you choose the level of tesselation in 3D apps like you would change your anti-aliasing settings etc.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Not sure if this is already posted but oh well


----------



## Tippy

Wow...in that case, I'll leave tesselation off if all it does is inflate things with air.


----------



## MacA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;13980042*
> Wow...in that case, I'll leave tesselation off if all it does is inflate things with air.




What did you expect?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacA;13980103*
> 
> 
> What did you expect?


lol

@Tippy
The world isn't filled with flat objects, so tessellation adds a more real world effect.


----------



## Villosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;13980042*
> Wow...in that case, I'll leave tesselation off if all it does is inflate things with air.


No sure if serious...


----------



## TwoCables

If you're going to leave Tessellation off, then don't even bother installing the DX11 Ultra Upgrade package.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you're going to leave Tessellation off, then don't even bother installing the DX11 Ultra Upgrade package.


Yeah that's a good idea. Just get the 1.9 patch and the High Res pack instead.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yes, I know that. That's why I said _"Now that you mention it, I just realized that I saw no mention of that. I agree; I hope that they improve it. There are too many immovable objects, and too many unbreakable objects that are very easy to break in real life."_

So what, are you saying we can't read? What is it?


Again I said I am sorry. You are seriously taking what I am saying way to personally and seriously than you should :/ . I now get that I shouldn't have said anything....


----------



## BradleyW

I think we are just getting a bit exited about the DX11 coming on Monday. Let's just cool down everyone


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Wow...in that case, I'll leave tesselation off if all it does is inflate things with air.


well, more and more games will be like this but luckly for you option to turn it off is nice, tho be better to have atleast 2x enabled if that is a option atleast enjoy alittle of the tessellation effects unless you are hit with major performance issues =/.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Again I said I am sorry. You are seriously taking what I am saying way to personally and seriously than you should :/ . I now get that I shouldn't have said anything....


Yeah, well you didn't have to say _"Ohh well the patch notes don't really say anything about physics....."_ That's why I took offense and asked if you're saying we can't read.

So, you could have either just not replied, or just said "Sorry" with nothing else.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok guy's, we gotta remember, in the end....it's just a game







I know people have taken offence and vice versa and i understand that







Shal we chat about what performance we should expect? I hear 1.9 Patch offers better Multi GPU support for once.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok guy's, we gotta remember, in the end....it's just a game







I know people have taken offence and vice versa and i understand that







Shal we chat about what performance we should expect? I hear 1.9 Patch offers better Multi GPU support for once.


We aren't arguing about the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry i must have not understood. I take it's about the release notes. Shal we move on?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Sorry i must have not understood. I take it's about the release notes. Shal we move on?


It's not about the release notes either.

It became personal, that's all.


----------



## tubers

If ever DX 11 will significantly bog down performance for me.. *I wish the Maldo's Texture Mod would be the same performance hit (if any) compared to CryTek's sub par texture upgrade.*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's not about the release notes either.

It became personal, that's all.


Ok mate. Well sorry for butting in on this. Am sure you can understand, am just trying to help you both by extinguishing the argument. Don't wanna see any fallouts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok mate. Well sorry for butting in on this. Am sure you can understand, am just trying to help you both by extinguishing the argument. Don't wanna see any fallouts.


It was already almost over before you said anything.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It was already almost over before you said anything.


Well i hope you understand what i was trying to do. Don't want to see two friends fall out. Seen my fair share of that on this website


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuNkDrSpOt*


You're grasping at straws on both accounts. For the sake of aguing semantics, you could say crysis 1 already came with a high-res texture packet in the box.

The reason I hate when people use fail for everything is due to the extreme exaggeration it presents in most cases it is used. Some of the textures in Crysis 2 needed an upgrade but again I ask what game released in the past 8-10 yrs hasn't?

How many hours did said modder work on this and how significant is the upgrade when you're actually playing? The differences are noticible in a screenshot I can stare at but thoe visual upgrades will be significantly reduced when I play a man running, jumping and shooting.

Also you're calling the official text upgrade underwhelming but have you or anyone else gotten it to REALLY work at this point!? Like with all things, have patience, let the upgrade come out and THEN you can judge.


I see your point and I really admit of wrongly using too cruel words.

But IMO, the way you talk about it.. might as well not get ANY upgrade at all.

Sorry but I find it very easy to notice a lot of texture work even when gaming. (Reflections not as much)

Since character models with their meshes/polygons are pretty good, the "fattening and rounding" effect of DX11 doesn't look too appealing in most instances. (I admit the brick wall looked pretty cool but that's it among the given examples.. IDK if they'll really lock down POM to DX11 but I easly notice that too).

Yeah, well know soon enough if it's really worth going tesselation in DX 11.. Hope there's an option to turn that off* if* ever it bogs down performance significantly.

Im just tense and excited at the same time!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i hope you understand what i was trying to do. Don't want to see two friends fall out. Seen my fair share of that on this website










Of course I understand, but he and I don't even know each other. As far as I'm concerned, he and I aren't enemies *or* friends (yet).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Of course I understand, but he and I don't even know each other. As far as I'm concerned, he and I aren't enemies *or* friends (yet).


No problem mate. Well i considor you both to be friends of mine. Anyway, yeah, so TwoCables, what do you think of the DX11 Screenshots in general?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No problem mate. Well i considor you both to be friends of mine. Anyway, yeah, so TwoCables, what do you think of the DX11 Screenshots in general?


Well, I've been trying to find a way to organize my thoughts on this for a little while, so here's what I got so far:

I see the differences in the example screenshots, but I have taken notice that these differences are small. However, I think that this goes to show just how awesome of a job they did. I mean if they didn't do a good job on it, then I think the differences would be bigger (or they probably would have just waited until next Monday to release the game). Plus, I think it also proves that Crytek may have released this in an unfinished state, but yet in such a state that they were pleased with thereby giving them ample time to finish it with this DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures packages. I mean it looks as though all of the graphics (objects, textures, lighting, etc.) were fully prepared for what we're getting on Monday.

*Edit:* I have a funny feeling that there's still more to come after these 2 big packages (the ones that require patch v1.9).

I think I'm glad that they did it this way because now we will be able to appreciate their hard work even more than before (at least some of us will).


----------



## KingofKings

don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


Stop trolling, please. This is the 2nd trolling post of yours I've seen in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Why are you playing single player? Who plays single player???










are you daft?
crysis single player is miles better than multiplayer.
only because its impossible to aim down sights and kill something properly because of screwed up sensitivity (ahem console port)
i cant deal with looking down an ACOG scope and having uber sensitivity, even COD does sensitivity right!


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh.

It's not a console port.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


Yes. +1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Sigh.

It's not a console port.


It's a huge console port.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah i must say, i can see more Patches and DX11 features in the feature. the changes are small, but are they?? We don't know til we play it.

Edit: Crysis 2 is not a sonsole port. Console ports do not support multi GPU cards well, have AA and vsync issues, no patches hardly, and they are capped at 30fps mostly. My 6970 in single GPU mode goes as low as 40fps. It's a demanding game with great visuals. It's not a console port.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Yes. +1

It's a huge console port.


No, it's not a port. A console port is a game that was developed (to completion) for consoles. Then after the game is completed, it gets ported over to the PC. That's a console port.

Crysis 2 was created for both consoles and the PC *simultaneously*. There was no porting done whatsoever.

If you still think it's a console port after reading this, then you're ignoring what makes a console port a "console port".


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


Then why are posting in the thread.

I will say this again. The patch will provide an image quality boost for those who enjoyed the game. At no point was this supposed to change the gameplay so if you didn't like Crysis 2 before then you aren't going to like it after the patch.

You can have your opinion, but let the rest of us enjoy the improved graphics in peace.


----------



## TwoCables

KingofKings is just trolling (he's not serious - he's just trying to stir up trouble).


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I will reinstall my copy for this patch.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


I will reinstall my copy for this patch.


I concur.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yeah i must say, i can see more Patches and DX11 features in the feature. the changes are small, but are they?? We don't know til we play it.

Edit: Crysis 2 is not a sonsole port. Console ports do not support multi GPU cards well, have AA and vsync issues, no patches hardly, and they are capped at 30fps mostly. My 6970 in single GPU mode goes as low as 40fps. It's a demanding game with great visuals. It's not a console port.


Black Ops was bad upon delivery, did not work well with quad cores or multi-GPU's, had multiple issues, and was PATCHED to perform better.
Crysis2 had many of the same issues...and was PATCHED to perform better.
The only difference is textures, (which could be added to Black Ops), and DX11, (which, based upon WoW, can be added to engines near 10 years old)
Which exactly is the console port?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Black Ops was bad upon delivery, did not work well with quad cores or multi-GPU's, had multiple issues, and was PATCHED to perform better.
Crysis2 had many of the same issues...and was PATCHED to perform better.
The only difference is textures, (which could be added to Black Ops), and DX11, (which, based upon WoW, can be added to engines near 10 years old)
Which exactly is the console port?


If a game is a console port, then it means that the game was developed for consoles first (to completion). Then after it's finished, it gets ported over to the PC.

Crysis 2 was developed for both consoles and the PC *at the same time*. There was no porting done whatsoever.


----------



## Wishmaker

Looking forward to some opinions about these changes







. Keep me posted guys! My crappy laptop can't play this


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If a game is a console port, then it means that the game was developed for consoles first (to completion). Then after it's finished, it gets ported over to the PC.

Crysis 2 was developed for both consoles and the PC *at the same time*. There was no porting done whatsoever.


Funny, since the beta that was leaked ran fine on PC, yet had plenty of console commands.
You do remember the VERY ODD demo patch right?
Since there are often patches for demos, based upon the fact that "PRESS A" is often changed to "PRESS ENTER" because the games are developed *AT THE SAME TIME*.
They must have just accidentally confused the code that they didn't make for one version, and released it for the PC version, right?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If a game is a console port, then it means that the game was developed for consoles first (to completion). Then after it's finished, it gets ported over to the PC.

Crysis 2 was developed for both consoles and the PC *at the same time*. There was no porting done whatsoever.


Spot on. A pure port and good example is Star Wars Force Unleashed I. Aspyr did nothing else than make it install on a PC. Frames were blocked at 30, controls were poor and there was nothing you could change graphics wise.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Funny, since the beta that was leaked ran fine on PC, yet had plenty of console commands.
You do remember the VERY ODD demo patch right?


I didn't play the demo because I didn't care. However, I started to care on the day of Crysis 2's official store release because I stumbled into a thread that was showing some good videos of it on YouTube. I mean, I watched them, got psyched, and then went to Best Buy as soon as they opened. If I hadn't stumbled into that thread, then I probably still wouldn't care about Crysis 2.

Anyway, it's not a console port. Haven't you read any of the articles that explain how this game was developed? They make it very clear that it is not a port in any way, shape or form. It was developed for all the platforms at the same time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


Well it sure is great that you took the time to share....


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


don't care. this game sucked and it's old news


I think you are confused. The Duke Nukem Forever thread is to your left!


----------



## Vlasov_581

lets wait and see once the patch is out if Crysis 2 lives up to his 2 older brothers, because as it stands now, this games can be maxed out at 1920x1080 with a 3.0GHz q6600 and a single GTX280


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I didn't play the demo because I didn't care. However, I started to care on the day of Crysis 2's official store release because I stumbled into a thread that was showing some good videos of it on YouTube. I mean, I watched them, got psyched, and then went to Best Buy as soon as they opened. If I hadn't stumbled into that thread, then I probably still wouldn't care about Crysis 2.

Anyway, it's not a console port. Haven't you read any of the articles that explain how this game was developed? They make it very clear that it is not a port in any way, shape or form. It was developed for all the platforms at the same time.


Nice with the way you ignored anything that might have indicated a port, of which more than one example was given...
I guess it must not be port then, based upon developer comments, as opposed to all available evidence.
I'm pretty sure that Crytek would have just told a horde of angry PC enthusiasts that they used the same code for the PC game as they did the console game, because it would be true and not hurt sales or anything...but they didn't so I'm convinced.
And the fact that all the PC features like DX11 and hi-res textures being added means they were WORKING ON THEM THE WHOLE TIME, but just had to release what amounted to a console port because of...well, just because.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh.

I'm sick and tired of explaining it.

Believe what you want, man. I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Nixuz

I don't mean to be an ass, but referencing dev comments really does nothing in light of the demo, and the patch that was made for it.
And saying you didn't feel like playing the demo only hurts your cause. It was an unmitigated console port. You can say that it was rushed based upon PC gamers feeling slighted, but that never excuses the fact that if it was developed for 2 different platforms, there would never have been the omissions that Crytek felt the need to patch.
Seriously, if you have nothing, I understand bowing out.
Also, I'm from Fergus Falls, so MN solidarity.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, well you didn't have to say _"Ohh well the patch notes don't really say anything about physics....."_ That's why I took offense and asked if you're saying we can't read.

So, you could have either just not replied, or just said "Sorry" with nothing else.


You're right. I guess now it does sound pretty stupid of me







.

Sorry


----------



## TwoCables

I'm bowing out because I am absolutely sick and tired of repeating the same information over and over only to have someone ignore the facts I presented which clearly prove that it's not a console port.

You are ignoring what makes a console port a "console port".

You are ignoring the fact that Crysis 2 was developed for all the platforms *AT THE SAME TIME*.

You are ignoring the articles that are out there that explain how this game was developed and that clearly show that this is not a console port.

You are only going by what you're seeing in the game as well as what you saw in the beta. That's not enough evidence to declare it to be a port (or not a port).

If you know what makes a console port a "console port", then you will clearly see that Crysis 2 is in no way a port *OF ANY KIND.

*I swear, if I have to repeat myself one more damn time, then I think I'm gonna have to call 911 and have them take me to the loony bin.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


You are only going by what you're seeing in the game as well as what you saw in the beta. That's not enough evidence to declare it to be a port (or not a port).


Yes, it is.
If you are basing it on YOUR assumption that it is NOT a console port, you need to get more evidence than the devs saying so. They have a vested interest in making the PC market believe that they were interested in them in from the get go. Almost ALL EVIDENCE NOT PROPOSED BY THE DEVS THEMSELVES CONTRADICTS THIS CLAIM. I somehow think I am talking to a true believer, and that nothing I say, nor any evidence that contradicts your views, will ever be given any credence by you.


----------



## TwoCables

All I had to read is "yes it is".

Instead of reading the rest, I'll just pull my hair out. I have had enough.

Believe what you want. I really want to stop caring.


----------



## Nixuz

I apologize that we differ on possibilities.
I did not intend to have you "pull your hair out".
I was only hoping that you could provide some proof, independent of the developers statements, that the game was indeed coded independently for PC.
Until then, we obviously agree to disagree...about a game.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Yes, it is.
If you are basing it on YOUR assumption that it is NOT a console port, you need to get more evidence than the devs saying so. They have a vested interest in making the PC market believe that they were interested in them in from the get go. Almost ALL EVIDENCE NOT PROPOSED BY THE DEVS THEMSELVES CONTRADICTS THIS CLAIM. I somehow think I am talking to a true believer, and that nothing I say, nor any evidence that contradicts your views, will ever be given any credence by you.


You seem to think that there is no difference between the console, and PC versions of Crysis 2 before all these patches. CryTek have stated many times that the console version, is played on a configuration very similar to the lowest configuration you can get on the PC version. And if you, like me, have both versions, you can tell there is a difference. LOD is significantly lower, draw distance sucks ass on the consoles, textures are a lot shorter, and worst of all the game lags horribly on the Xbox 360 version, and lags not so horribly but still pretty horrid on the PS3.

Technically, Crytek did pay more attention to the PC community than the console community. And please don't go around now looking for ******ed ass videos on youtube, GET THE GAMES FOR YOURSELF, and you will notice a huge difference.

And again, the engine itself is built upon simultaneous programming. They built the game at the exact same time for all three versions. Fine maybe the demo was a port from the console versions, after all, when the Xbox 360 version of the game got the first demo, PC Gamers were the first to rant, AND THEY RANTED BIG TIME. So maybe Crytek had to quickly get a demo out there! So the demo is undeniably a console port. What proof however do you have that points to the full game being a port?


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


All I had to read is "yes it is".

Instead of reading the rest, I'll just pull my hair out. I have had enough.

Believe what you want. I really want to stop caring.


Just leave him ignorant Two Cables.

You have explained what a port is clearly. If he wants to ignore facts and incorrectly use the word "port" to define any game that is too consolized (completely in the eye of the beholder) then it is best to just let him be.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


I apologize that we differ on possibilities.
I did not intend to have you "pull your hair out".
I was only hoping that you could provide some proof, independent of the developers statements, that the game was indeed coded independently for PC.
Until then, we obviously agree to disagree...about a game.


Do I really need to go and dig up the articles (which are lengthy) that clearly explain and show that Crysis 2 is not a console port?

Do I have to go and find various definitions of what makes a console port a "console port"?

You're going by your opinion while I'm going by facts. I don't have an opinion about this one way or another.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


Just leave him ignorant Two Cables.

You have explained what a port is clearly. If he wants to ignore facts and incorrectly use the word "port" to define any game that is too consolized (completely in the eye of the beholder) then it is best to just let him be.










lol amen to that.


----------



## Nixuz

The same proof that you have that it's not.
Was Bulletstorm a port?
Was Black Ops?
They both allowed for increased resolution and some minor graphical additions.
So did Crysis2, yet it is somehow NOT a port, mostly based upon the addition of more graphical options and features added in a patch?
Crytek saw the writing on the wall, and that their loyal PC fanbase was hungering for a benchmark, as opposed to a game.
The game did OK on consoles, but was not a blockbuster, so they return to their roots with a patch to turn it back into a rig-defying benchmark.
That's my opinion. I understand it's not the only one.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Do I really need to go and dig up the articles (which are lengthy) that clearly explain and show that Crysis 2 is not a console port?

Do I have to go and find various definitions of what makes a console port a "console port"?

You're going by your opinion while I'm going by facts. I don't have an opinion about this one way or another.

lol amen to that.


I would be happy to read any article that was not based upon a release from Crytek themselves.


----------



## Villosa

Am I allowed to say that Crysis 2 isn't a console port because it supports DX11? If I'm right, surely that will change your views Nixuz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


I would be happy to read any article that was not based upon a release from Crytek themselves.


lol what the hell man? Do you think something like this article below is lying?

* EDIT:
*I used to have a different article that I could find by typing "cryengine" into Firefox's so-called "Awesome Bar". Please wait while I dig (because now I really have to dig to find it)

If so, then we are wasting our time. You seem to think you know it's a port based on what you've seen (like the console commands or whatever), but can you prove it based on articles like the one above?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


Am I allowed to say that Crysis 2 isn't a console port because it supports DX11? If I'm right, surely that will change your views Nixuz.


Whoa.

Good call. I didn't even think of that because it's still so new to me (for a minute there, I was believing it was never going to happen).


----------



## Nixuz

No, as WoW is a 7+ year old engine and supports DX11.
Adding DX11 does not, in fact, make a game "not a port".
I'm sure given time and effort ANY game on the PC could "support DX11", regardless of whether the features were used extensively.
It would still be a "DX11" game...I guess.
Adding DX11 does not make a game not a "port"
Adding high res textures does not make a game not a "port"
Dragon Age 2 did both, are you willing to argue it was not a "port"?


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol what the hell man? Do you think something like this article below is lying?

http://www.geeks3d.com/20110330/crys...ring-features/

If so, then we are wasting our time. You seem to think you know it's a port based on what you've seen (like the console commands or whatever), but can you prove it based on articles like the one above?

Whoa.

Good call. I didn't even think of that because it's still so new to me (for a minute there, I was believing it was never going to happen).


And yet you reference a paper released from a Crytek developer?
And...console commands...
and the fact that both the demo and the retail game had DX9.
Not even DX10, which would have at the very least indicated some sort of attempt to code the game for PC.


----------



## TwoCables

Just a minute, please. I think I lost the link to this article in my history. Be back in a couple of minutes (I hope).


----------



## TwoCables

I think I found it:

http://www.crymod.com/viewtopic.php?p=784735#p784735

But it's on Crymod, so I know you'll dismiss it.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


No, as WoW is a 7+ year old engine and supports DX11.
Adding DX11 does not, in fact, make a game "not a port".
I'm sure given time and effort ANY game on the PC could "support DX11", regardless of whether the features were used extensively.
It would still be a "DX11" game...I guess.


Well, WoW sure as hell isn't a console port


----------



## TwoCables

Ah, here's what I'm looking for:

http://crytek.com/assets/Crysis-2-Ke...g-Features.pdf

Study it, and then you'll see that Crysis 2 is not a console port.

(this used to be posted on Crymod or somewhere else in its entire form, but it seems to be gone, so now we're left with just the PDF)


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ah, here's what I'm looking for:

http://crytek.com/assets/Crysis-2-Ke...g-Features.pdf

Study it, and then you'll see that Crysis 2 is not a console port.

(this used to be posted on Crymod or somewhere else in its entire form, but it seems to be gone, so now we're left with just the PDF)


Ummm....
It's from CRYTEK DOT COM.
I'll surely give it perusal, but do you seriously expect me to equate the development of an engine with the development of A SINGLE, INDIVIDUAL, GAME...MADE BY CRYTEK?
You seem to be arguing that Crysis2 and CRYENGINE3 are the same thing.
That's like saying that UDK3 and all the games made with it are automatically NOT PORTS due to the engine.
Crysis2 is a port, CRYENGINE3 is a dev kit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Ummm....
It's from CRYTEK DOT COM.


See! I knew you'd dismiss it just because of that!!

Sigh. You're driving me nuts, man. Seriously. I'm done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


I'll surely give it perusal, but do you seriously expect me to equate the development of an engine with the development of A SINGLE, INDIVIDUAL, GAME...MADE BY CRYTEK.
You seem to be arguing that Crysis2 and CRYENGINE3 are the same thing.
That's like saying that UDK3 and all the games made with it are automatically NOT PORTS due to the engine.
Crysis2 is a port, CRYENGINE3 is a dev kit.


No, I'm not arguing that they're the same. It clearly shows that Crysis 2 was also developed for both consoles and PCs at the same time.

But whatever. I've had enough. I'm done. You have the proof. You have the definition of what makes a console port a "console port". So that's enough for me. I've done all I can.


----------



## Nixuz

OK then.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


No, I'm not arguing that they're the same. It clearly shows that Crysis 2 was also developed for both consoles and PCs at the same time.


Sorry man, but if it comes from Crytek...I can't honestly believe that it's free from financial consideration.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh. Please stop. You're a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Nixuz

And you are rather happy to believe that developers are quite free of their publishers wishes.
I honestly Don't think that Crytek wanted to release Crysis2 in it's retail form.
I still think it was a port, and it's being patched to a badly coded bench in order to assuage PC enthusiasts.
That's all.


----------



## TwoCables

You can think all you want, but you're still not basing anything you believe on facts.

Now please stop. I want this to end.


----------



## Nixuz

Nah nah nah...
You are basing YOUR beliefs on the people that want you to buy the game.
Nothing in that white paper told me anything but the development of an engine, and the possibilities that the engine had.
It's so far from the retail version of Crysis2 as to be laughable.
You don't seem to understand.
PATCHING a port with new features, whether intended or not, does not mean it was not a port.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep.

So anyway...


----------



## Nixuz

I hate to say it, but just quit then.
I have shown demonstrable facts that show the game is a port, and that DX11 and increased textures don't make it NOT a port.
You've shown a number of Crytek released developer comments that claim it's not.
I feel that those comments are based upon the PC community and it's reaction to the demo, and the retail game.
You feel those comments are based upon a previous intent to code the game specifically for the PC.
Regardless, the game will have DX11 and hi-res textures. It will indeed fill the void that enthusiasts were wishing for, whether because of poor coding or perceived increased image quality or performance, (lol) increase.
You don't have to continue.


----------



## TwoCables

lol


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


I hate to say it, but just quit then.
I have shown demonstrable facts that show the game is a port, and that DX11 and increased textures don't make it NOT a port.
You've shown a number of Crytek released developer comments that claim it's not.
I feel that those comments are based upon the PC community and it's reaction to the demo, and the retail game.
You feel those comments are based upon a previous intent to code the game specifically for the PC.
Regardless, the game will have DX11 and hi-res textures. It will indeed fill the void that enthusiasts were wishing for, whether because of poor coding or perceived increased image quality or performance, (lol) increase.
You don't have to continue.


What facts? All I see is your opinion stating the game is too consolized.


----------



## Nixuz

Well, at least you sort of tried.
That is commendable.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


What facts? All I see is your opinion stating the game is too consolized.


Umm, the facts supplied by both the demo and the retail game.
You seem more interested in the possible qualities of the patch than that of the demonstrable qualities of the retail game and demo.
See:
Console commands
DX9...not even 10, or 10.1, but 9.
An easily usable API by CONSOLES.
Funny how that happened to happen, eh?
See, THAT is demonstrable, whereas the initial patch, and the subsequent ones, (including the newest) demonstrate an indication towards a port.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nixuz*


Well, at least you sort of tried.
That is commendable.


Sigh.

Would you give it a rest already?!?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


What facts? All I see is your opinion stating the game is too consolized.


Y'know, I think he's just trolling. I mean all the evidence of trolling is there now.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz;13983609*
> Umm, the facts supplied by both the demo and the retail game.
> You seem more interested in the possible qualities of the patch than that of the demonstrable qualities of the retail game and demo.
> See:
> Console commands (demo only IIRC)
> DX9...not even 10, or 10.1, but 9. (so the witcher 2 is also a port right. It uses DX9)
> An easily usable API by CONSOLES.
> Funny how that happened to happen, eh?


Answers in red. I want proof that when developing the game Crytek completed the entire console game and then moved all the code over to the PC without changing ANYTHING. That is the ONLY definition of a port. Show me proof that they did that.


----------



## TwoCables

Exactly.

He can't because there isn't any.


----------



## PhRe4k

If you are going to dislike the game, dislike it because it's not a good game, not because its a port or not


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;13983712*
> If you are going to dislike the game, dislike it because it's not a good game, not because its a port or not


I wholeheartedly agree. I thought it was a terrible, but really pretty game that doesn't deserve to have the crysis name. There, I said it


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;13983676*
> Answers in red. I want proof that when developing the game Crytek completed the entire console game and then moved all the code over to the PC without changing ANYTHING. That is the ONLY definition of a port. Show me proof that they did that.


Noooo.
I was not the one who initially argued that it was not a port.
You show me proof, independent of the developers, that shows it's not.
Or, just address the points I have outlined concerning the DEMO, (not a beta, an official demo), or the retail game.
Shouldn't be that hard.
So far, all the proof that Crysis2 is not a port also apply to Dragon Age2.
I go by what's been SHOWN.
You go by what's been SAID OR PROPOSED.
I still maintain that mine is the demonstrable position, whereas yours is well in the realm of speculation based upon a source that has obvious conflict of interest.


----------



## tubers

Hmm.. Isn't it obvious that Crysis 2 was molded from Crysiss 1 *to accommodate consoles*?

Isn't that what laymen usually meant when they spout *"console port"*.

So.. what is it called technically? People seem to nitpick heavily with the word "port"?

Not trying to start another fight and would love more explanation.

So, they have to lengthen and define how they used the words "console port"?

-a sequel to a PC exclusive game that has superior texture, sand box experience, accessible draw distances, vehicles, etc.. that has become available to 2 console platforms but was stepped down in graphical and gameplay areas to accommodate a lesser hardware? (Pre DX 11 and updated textures)

I wonder if there's an exact word for that other than a "port".. a "multi. plat."?


----------



## TwoCables

A console port is a game that was developed for consoles to completion and then ported over to the PC.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13983962*
> A console port is a game that was developed for consoles to completion and then ported over to the PC.


And you have no proof of it being anything different, except for the word of a company who has obvious financial reasons to say different.
And plenty of proof that shows that this is not the case, but which you choose to ignore or dismiss without any technical reason for doing so, outside of said developer comment.


----------



## TwoCables

And you just keep going, and going, and going, and going.

When you'll stop, no one knows.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13984087*
> And you just keep going, and going, and going, and going.
> 
> When you'll stop, no one knows.


Unfortunately, we fall into the same group.
You are just dismissive, but also keep going and going and going.
I'm trying to add facts, albeit those that come from other sources than Crytek.
You seem to be adding nothing but dismissal.
If it isn't worth your time, perhaps you should either find any sort of response besides dismissal, Crytek comments, or stop posting.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz;13984031*
> And you have no proof of it being anything different, except for the word of a company who has obvious financial reasons to say different.
> And plenty of proof that shows that this is not the case, but which you choose to ignore or dismiss without any technical reason for doing so, outside of said developer comment.


Well, except for the engine being designed to make porting between all platforms effortless(as in a click of the button effortless). Under the true definition of a console port, crysis 2 wasn't a console port since it was designed for all platforms in mind(and with this patch, it appears this game will be far from a console port).


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13984121*
> Well, except for the engine being designed to make porting between all platforms effortless(as in a click of the button effortless). Under the true definition of a console port, crysis 2 wasn't a console port since it was designed for all platforms in mind*(and with this patch, it appears this game will be far from a console port)*.


Correct. Let's end it with this, shall we


----------



## TwoCables

No one ever listens to me.

Thank you, JackyJoe. I knew I'd have some extra backup sooner or later.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13984121*
> Well, except for the engine being designed to make porting between all platforms effortless(as in a click of the button effortless). Under the true definition of a console port, crysis 2 wasn't a console port since it was designed for all platforms in mind(and with this patch, it appears this game will be far from a console port).


And the "click of a button", which I know of no sites other than Crytek promoting, has been confirmed by whom?
Oh wait...was it Crytek?
When I hear more devs comment on the engine, and see some released games, then I will decide what I think of it.
And once again, you are commenting on an engine as opposed to a game, unless Crytek specified that Crysis2 can be PORTED from 360 to PC in "one click", which would still make it a total port, albeit an exceptionally easy one.
One would think the "port" button would have made exceptions for the control scheme and the graphical APU...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

You're all a bunch of noobs.


----------



## TwoCables

Wow, Nixuz. Just... wow.

So, do you own Crysis 2? If so, then for which platform?

What do you think of it?


----------



## Nixuz

Ok...
We will at this point not agree.
Crysis2 has been released on PC with a limited amount of graphical enhancements and options, which were later corrected with patches.
It was released on an APU that consoles can accept, and the computer demo was released with console commands.
The CRYENGINE3 has shown NOTHING, thus far< of being anything more than a patched port.
You choose to believe Crytek in their statement regarding the development of both the PC and console versions simultaneously.
I do not.
We both have various reason for believing this. I choose to think that your are niave, you choose to think mine are conspiratorial.
I suppose time will tell.
Thank you for your responses, I do appreciate any effort to educate.


----------



## Nixuz

I have it on PC.
I think it IS a fair effort on the part of the developers concerning the DX9 platform, much like the devs of the Witcher2, they made a great effort to take an aging APU and do the best they could.
Is it fun? Depends on your idea of such.
I didn't care for the more pronounced linearity that seemed to be the focus, but the fact that I have been playing the STALKER games may have colored this on my part.
All in all, I found it a well polished, yet underwhelming effort from a company that I, and many others, might have placed too much hype upon, considering the pressures and date put upon them by their publisher.


----------



## TwoCables

Then let's wait until the dust settles after Monday.


----------



## VaLMerCs

nice cant wait


----------



## TwoCables

Same here. I'm probably going to be playing the game a lot more slowly on Monday so that I can take a tour while I play.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13983962*
> A console port is a game that was developed for consoles to completion and then ported over to the PC.


I totally understand that







(I believe we kinda talked about this before)

*non aggressive stance*

I was merely asking what it should be called?

IMO, when people here talk about Crysis 2 being a "port", what they really mean is that there is a heavy emphasis on console accommodation that had negative impact on it's supposed gameplay and roots.

So, I can't wait when these people explain clearly what they mean by "port" as I may have just placed words in their mouths.

Right now (pre DX11) , I can see Crysis 2 having and had a *"console port effect"* (no dx11, somewhat lesser texture quality, toned down gameplay, etc.). If it were not for the console "accommodations"... Crysis 2 would have been a different game and CryTek admitted that (forgot the article link).. they did mention though.. that it would have been their LAST if it weren't a multiplat.

*So anyone? A lesser word for Crysis 2? Really the nearest, shortest available and widely accepted term I can think is a "port"..*


----------



## un1b4ll

Does anyone care if it's a console port or not? I think some may miss the point of this being a game, to play for fun. If you can't stomach that idea, well... Here.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13983962*
> A console port is a game that was developed for consoles to completion and then ported over to the PC.


In a sense it is a port.
We are just now getting the pc version, reeks of port to me?
We got the console version at release, or else these updates/patches/pixie dust wouldn't be necessary.
Heck the damn game couldn't run sli/cfx correctly for the longest time, and it still doesn't.
I'm pretty sure sli rocked Crysis from the get go, think being developed for the pc had anything to do with that?

I looked at some of those images in that pdf you posted, hardly any difference between the console and pc version.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;13984606*
> Does anyone care if it's a console port or not? I think some may miss the point of this being a game, to play for fun. If you can't stomach that idea, well... Here.


well the fact that a lot of people were expecting more from an established game/gameplay.. why would they force themselves to enjoy something they really don't for obvious and reasonable reasons? xD

Well you could always just say.. "Then don't buy it/play it".. may sound a bit insensitive though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13984591*
> I totally understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I believe we kinda talked about this before)
> 
> *non aggressive stance*
> 
> I was merely asking what it should be called?
> 
> IMO, when people here talk about Crysis 2 being a "port", what they really mean is that there is a heavy emphasis on console accommodation that had negative impact on it's supposed gameplay and roots.
> 
> So, I can't wait when these people explain clearly what they mean by "port" as I may have just placed words in their mouths.
> 
> Right now (pre DX11) , I can see Crysis 2 having and had a *"console port effect"* (no dx11, somewhat lesser texture quality, toned down gameplay, etc.). If it were not for the console "accommodations"... Crysis 2 would have been a different game and CryTek admitted that (forgot the article link).. they did mention though.. that it would have been their LAST if it weren't a multiplat.
> 
> *So anyone? A lesser word for Crysis 2? Really the nearest, shortest available and widely accepted term I can think is a "port"..*


Maybe we can assume that some people who call it a port are just trying to say something bad about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13984608*
> In a sense it is a port.
> We are just now getting the pc version, reeks of port to me?
> We got the console version at release, or else these updates/patches/pixie dust wouldn't be necessary.
> Heck the damn game couldn't run sli/cfx correctly for the longest time, and it still doesn't.
> I'm pretty sure sli rocked Crysis from the get go, think being developed for the pc had anything to do with that?
> 
> I looked at some of those images in that pdf you posted, hardly any difference between the console and pc version.


The point of the PDF at the time I presented it was not to show the images, but to show the article. The text. I didn't post the PDF to say _"check out the images in this PDF: that proves it"_. Instead, I was posting it to show the article as a whole, but mostly *the text*. That's why I said he needs to *read* it.


----------



## xdanisx

This is such good news.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13984729*
> *Maybe we can assume that some people who call it a port are just trying to say something bad about it.*
> 
> The point of the PDF at the time I presented it was not to show the images, but to show the article. The text. I didn't post the PDF to say _"check out the images in this PDF: that proves it"_. Instead, I was posting it to show the article as a whole, but mostly *the text*. That's why I said he needs to *read* it.


I think you can say that.

I call it a "port" then (by my definition posted earlier).. but I won't kill myself over it.

I kinda understand what CryTek did/"wanted" (expansion of audience or money)..

Hmmm so it ain't a "c. port" technically.. How bout just calling it a *"game dragged down by consoles"* more ways than not?

(I don't really have anything against consoles though they're cheaper, fun and simple if you just wanna "game")


----------



## born2bwild

Look (to clarify this for many confused people), a port is a game like L.A. Noire. It was released on PS3, it was successful, so they decided to *port it* to the PC. L.A. Noire is a console port (and there is nothing wrong with that - it was just ported to the PC).

Crysis 2 was released simultaneously on all platforms, on an engine built for all three platforms. Why no DX11 at launch? It is because probably Crytek got rushed into releasing the game earlier than they were ready for due to EA pressures.


----------



## tasospaok123

Guys check those out.
Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp
Download Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack | techPowerUp


----------



## CDub07

still needs the patch which wont be available til next week.


----------



## TwoCables

On Monday.

Monday is going to be a huge Crysis 2 day for me.


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07;13985343*
> still needs the patch which wont be available til next week.


I know but considering the size, better have them already downloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13985367*
> On Monday.
> 
> Monday is going to be a huge Crysis 2 day for me.


I think for all of us....


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13981968*
> No, it's not a port. A console port is a game that was developed (to completion) for consoles. Then after the game is completed, it gets ported over to the PC. That's a console port.
> 
> Crysis 2 was created for both consoles and the PC *simultaneously*. There was no porting done whatsoever.
> 
> If you still think it's a console port after reading this, then you're ignoring what makes a console port a "console port".


You know, there's something called a "common usage". Maybe the dictionary says one thing, but it only matter's how the public uses it. You can continue to use "console port" like you are now, but no one will understand. You might argue that it's the correct definition, but no one will care. Now you're all alone.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard;13985644*
> You know, there's something called a "common usage". Maybe the dictionary says one thing, but it only matter's how the public uses it. You can continue to use "console port" like you are now, but no one will understand. You might argue that it's the correct definition, but no one will care. Now you're all alone.


And yet I don't care.


----------



## ralexh11

for those interested in crysis 2 cheap, you can buy a key here for $21.99. i'm definitely taking advantage of it.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

holy...look a the size of that thing..that haz to be epic!!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123;13985295*
> Guys check those out.
> Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp
> Download Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack | techPowerUp


Downloaded and ready for the patch









Thanks for the links


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralexh11;13985765*
> for those interested in crysis 2 cheap, you can buy a key here for $21.99. i'm definitely taking advantage of it.


Steam had a sale for $10 a few days ago.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard;13985644*
> You know, there's something called a "common usage". Maybe the dictionary says one thing, but it only matter's how the public uses it. You can continue to use "console port" like you are now, but no one will understand. You might argue that it's the correct definition, but no one will care. Now you're all alone.


LOL.. it's getting hard with technicalities and nitpicking.. but hey.. it's teh forums







We have to make things super duper clear a lot of times.

TwoCables right about C2 technically not being a console port

I am assuming that when I and these people say "port" = game bogged down by consoles.

But, IDK what those "port" sayers really mean though as I can only really speak for myself







xD

Can't wait for youtube vids xD


----------



## gtarmanrob

A port by definition is really a game made on a console development platform then pretty much just copied onto a pc platform, with little to no changes.

Telltale signs are usually things like press start options and xbox control schemes and whatnot.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralexh11;13985765*
> for those interested in crysis 2 cheap, you can buy a key here for $21.99. i'm definitely taking advantage of it.


So I just bought Warhead a couple days ago for $20. Was that a bad move if you can get C2 for that price?









(never played any Crysis game)


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13985367*
> On Monday.
> 
> Monday is going to be a huge Crysis 2 day for me.


lol I might have to take off work for this...
I am such a geek...
Now the time on Monday is another question. Watch it be 11:59PM it releases...

I noticed the screens didn't provide the texture difference... hopefully it will be substantial...


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13988061*
> So I just bought Warhead a couple days ago for $20. Was that a bad move if you can get C2 for that price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (never played any Crysis game)


You have that computer and NEVER played any Crysis? thats an oxymoron...


----------



## BradleyW

Listen, Crysis 2 is not a console port! It's technology was made for the PC.....with the PC in mind over the Xbox. The only thing crytek did wrong was releasing the game before all the PC features were completed. Well it was EA's fault for the early release. Half of people on this site don't even know what a console port is. They just hear the term and then use it on a game they don't like. Oh my game is stuttering......It has to be a console port! oh dear..... Oh no, it's DX9! It has to be a console port! Oh i don't like the game, it's a console port.

C2 is not a console port. The technology behind it was wonderful. It just was not finished in March, that's all. The Console does not even use most of the wonders found in CryEngine3.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13988185*
> You have that computer and NEVER played any Crysis? thats an oxymoron...


IKR?! In all fairness I only put it together about 2 months ago


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13988290*
> IKR?! In all fairness I only put it together about 2 months ago


your missing out my friend. Also, have a look here before really getting into it. You will enjoy the game much much more, trust me


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13988290*
> IKR?! In all fairness I only put it together about 2 months ago


You did not make the wrong decision. Overall, words cannot describe the experience you get while gaming with such a machine... Crysis will be the perfect test/benchmark for that PC you got there and enjoy! After beating that, go ahead and buy part 2 as Monday will be the day we finally get to really stress part 2. We can finally see Crysis 2 the way it was really meant to be played with all DX11 users...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13988061*
> So I just bought Warhead a couple days ago for $20. Was that a bad move if you can get C2 for that price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (never played any Crysis game)


I don't think it was a bad move. Warhead is definitely worth $20, but then so is Crysis 2. Actually, I feel my ~$60 was well spent on Crysis 2 because I've already put in a combined total of 7 days, 18 hours, 51 minutes and 46 seconds between two profiles.









However, these two games (including the very first Crysis) are extremely different. I mean they really are like two totally different games and they even feel a little bit like they could have been made by two different developers. Personally, I *love* that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13988168*
> lol I might have to take off work for this...
> I am such a geek...


Hey, I don't blame you one bit. In fact, I think it would be cool if one of us could come up with something you could say in the Nanosuit voice when you call in. :









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13988168*
> Now the time on Monday is another question. Watch it be 11:59PM it releases...
> 
> I noticed the screens didn't provide the texture difference... hopefully it will be substantial...


Now that you mention it, I have to say that I'm a little bit surprised that they didn't advertise those differences too. However, I think they were just trying to keep it simple so that they didn't have way too much all at once or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13988353*
> your missing out my friend. Also, have a look here before really getting into it. You will enjoy the game much much more, trust me


This!

If it weren't for the content in that link you provided (I'm trying to keep it slightly mysterious), then I'd never be able to laugh and have an awesome time playing the first Crysis. In fact, I'm even applying these things to Crysis 2.

Before being exposed to this content, I never really had any true fun.


----------



## WALSRU

Thanks for the kind words all. I'm usually more of an RTS person so Shogun 2 in DX11 is the only thing I've played that taxed my system. I'm ready for some eye-candy, maybe I'll grab those texture packs soon too. I think I might have enough vram to handle it


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been playing C2 for a while now. Well just yesterday I went back to replay C1 and the controls feel so clunky to me now! If C2's controls were optimized for consoles I'd say they were optimized for the better. Why do you really need a dedicated strength and speed mode anyway? Its far easier to just have to worry about switching between armor and stealth (and I totally prefer using Q and E for suit modes over the M3 button).

Other than the horrible textures in some areas (and glitches galore) C2 is a far superior game to C1 in terms of having fun. I feel like the story is more epic and fast paced while the NY City backdrop is truly jaw-dropping in some instances (and much more interesting than the jungle).

Don't get me wrong, I love both games, but C2 is better IMO....


----------



## Blindrage606

Pics be added to the OP?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13988856*
> I've been playing C2 for a while now. Well just yesterday I went back to replay C1 and the controls feel so clunky to me now! If C2's controls were optimized for consoles I'd say they were optimized for the better. Why do you really need a dedicated strength and speed mode anyway? Its far easier to just have to worry about switching between armor and stealth (and I totally prefer using Q and E for suit modes over the M3 button).
> 
> Other than the horrible textures in some areas (and glitches galore) C2 is a far superior game to C1 in terms of having fun. I feel like the story is more epic and fast paced while the NY City backdrop is truly jaw-dropping in some instances (and much more interesting than the jungle).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love both games, but C2 is better IMO....


This will shock some people, but I'm going to say things in response to this that make it look like I think Crysis 1 is better even though I don't think either one is better than the other.

So here I go (I need to take a deep breath for this one):

I love having a dedicated strength mode because I can quickly pop out of cloak straight into Strength Mode, punch a Korean (which is an instant death if I have enough suit energy at the time, which of course I always do), and then quickly jump back into cloak mode and no one is the wiser because I'm only visible for like half a second.

In Crysis 2, holding the button down long enough to achieve an instant kill in just one hit drains all of my energy and then I'm left standing there completely vulnerable (and completely visible).

In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down to gain enough strength to make a difference which can sometimes seem like it takes an eternity. In Crysis 1, I just quickly switch to Strength Mode and I'm instantly ready to punch or throw without needing to spend any extra time holding a button down.

In Crysis 1, I can throw grenades even further by using Strength Mode. In Crysis 2, there's no such thing: grenades are always thrown with the exact same amount of strength each and every time regardless. I guess I can manipulate it a little by using the momentum of running in Power Mode, but that drains my suit energy and would not exactly be practical (or safe).

In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift while swimming in Strength Mode, and it doesn't cost any suit energy whatsoever. In Crysis 2, it drains the suit energy a bit too quickly.

Getting back to throwing things: in Crysis 1, I can quickly turn Strength Mode on and for just a brief moment to throw something just a split-second after grabbing it such as an inanimate object or a Korean. In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down and wait for a couple of seconds or more (which can seem like forever at times).

Getting back to punching things and Koreans: in Crysis 1, I can run up to a Korean while Cloaked, quickly turn Strength Mode on for just a split second so that I can punch the Korean. This causes an instant death without anyone seeing me because I was only visible for like half a second. In Crysis 2, I don't have that luxury unless I power melee a Ceph. For some reason, it doesn't drain all of my energy (it's probably due to acquiring more Nano Catalyst).

In Crysis 1, I can quickly and briefly switch to Strength Mode to jump which gives me very high precision: I do it exactly when I want to do it every single time. In Crysis 2, I have to hold my jump button down which means I have to time it. This isn't always a good thing because I sometimes find myself in some very intense situations where I don't have the luxury of timing it (or even the luxury of _thinking_).

In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift and run (sprint) while in Armor Mode or Strength mode, and my suit energy does not get used. In Crysis 2, it gets drained regardless of the suit mode.

In Crysis 1, normal running in Speed Mode (that is, *not* holding down Shift) does not use any suit energy. This means that if I am in desperate need of getting away quickly, then I can use Speed Mode. The best part about this is if my suit energy is extremely low, it will still recharge while moving around in Speed Mode. So this means that Speed Mode can save my life (and it has on hundreds of occasions). All I have to do is switch to Speed Mode and move and happily watch my suit energy recharge.

In Crysis 1, holding down Shift to sprint while in Speed Mode gives an _extreme_ boost in speed. It's absolutely incredible. In Crysis 2, holding down Shift in any suit mode gives a boost in speed, but it's nothing impressive. Although, I admit that holding Shift while in Speed Mode in Crysis 1 is a bit less practical than I am making it sound. I mean, I think I'm making it sound like it's a good idea to hold Shift while in Speed Mode frequently.

In Crysis 1, I can use Speed Mode to do everything faster: pick up weapons, drop weapons, switch weapons, switch fire modes, switch weapon attachments, prepare the Missile Launcher, etc. In Crysis 2, I can't make anything faster. For example, I'd love it if I had a speed mode so that I could prepare a fresh JAW a bit faster. Or, if I could switch weapons faster. I dunno, I guess I miss having a dedicated Speed Mode.

In Crysis 2, if my suit energy is almost drained (or completely drained), then I am out of luck. I can't switch to Speed Mode and run faster. I can't hold down Shift in the neutral suit mode to sprint (but that's because Alcatraz is literally "a corpse walking", just as that suit cradle tech said). Instead, I seem to calmly jog away while getting shot to death. Of course, those moments always remind me that Crysis 2 is more about playing Hit and Run all the time.

Don't get me wrong, though: I realize the point of all this is to make the game more challenging (or perhaps to make it a different _kind_ of challenge than Crysis 1), so I am also grateful for these things. Plus, I agree about using Q or E: if I'm cloaked and if I want to fire a single un-silenced shot without being seen, then I can pop out of cloak and be back in cloak mode much faster than I can in Crysis 1. I mean, it's just a matter of pressing E, Mouse 1, then E again in three quick taps in that order. I can also use this little trick if I'm low on suit energy due to firing too many silenced shots while cloaked. I can get just a couple more shots and still have enough suit energy to relocate.

I, too, do not miss using the middle mouse button.







However, it seems to work very well for Crysis 1. Meh. These games are very different.

Oh, and on top of all this, Alcatraz jogs faster than Nomad (just pressing W without holding Shift). He's about as fast as Nomad is when Nomad is in Speed Mode. hehe







However, I think that this is due to the improvements made to the suit because Alcatraz is _severely_ injured (which is further illustrated in the scene where Lockheart turns his Nanosuit off and then proceeds to expect him to "get up and walk").

Well, I think I reached a point in this post where I must end it here. I've suddenly become very sleepy and I can barely even think.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Sigh.

It's not a console port.


i know. its not a port, but the ADS feels really... console port-y lol
crytek needs to fix tht ASAP, nothing pisses me off more than crappy ADS sensitivity.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


KingofKings is just trolling (he's not serious - he's just trying to stir up trouble).


hes a cynical butt hole. *see south park episode*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


So I just bought Warhead a couple days ago for $20. Was that a bad move if you can get C2 for that price?









(never played any Crysis game)



lol when i built my first rig (4870+ X2 550 in AM2+ :3) the FIRST GAMES i played was Crysis 1 and COD4 because my old rig count even dream of playing those games.
trust me, crysis 1 and warhead are AMAZING if you know what ur doing and if u can use the suit properly. the haters that call crysis a 'benchmark tool' obviously suck at it and cant use the suit properly for their own good









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I don't think it was a bad move. Warhead is definitely worth $20, but then so is Crysis 2. Actually, I feel my ~$60 was well spent on Crysis 2 because I've already put in a combined total of 7 days, 18 hours, 51 minutes and 46 seconds between two profiles.









However, these two games (including the very first Crysis) are extremely different. I mean they really are like two totally different games and they even feel a little bit like they could have been made by two different developers. Personally, I *love* that.


i bought crysis 2 for 60 bucks only because i got full crysis 1.
i borrowed crysis 1 CD from a friend of mine and cracked it from before, and now i haz legit crysis. Crysis 1 and 2 is worth 60 buck in my book









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I've been playing C2 for a while now. Well just yesterday I went back to replay C1 and the controls feel so clunky to me now! If C2's controls were optimized for consoles I'd say they were optimized for the better. Why do you really need a dedicated strength and speed mode anyway? Its far easier to just have to worry about switching between armor and stealth (and I totally prefer using Q and E for suit modes over the M3 button).

Other than the horrible textures in some areas (and glitches galore) C2 is a far superior game to C1 in terms of having fun. I feel like the story is more epic and fast paced while the NY City backdrop is truly jaw-dropping in some instances (and much more interesting than the jungle).

Don't get me wrong, I love both games, but C2 is better IMO....


wow. ur like the only ppl i know that say that!

i have mixed feelings for crysis 2.
there wasnt really a big boss battle like in crysis 1, and warhead (i dont want to ruin it for ppl that havent played







)
its not as open as crysis 1
theres NO PRONE AND LEAN.
ADS sensitivity is borked, makes MP IMPOSSIBLE for me.
AI is somehow dumber than crysis 1's sometimes.
not as many useable vehicles (makes sense tho)

but C2 has more guns, easyer controls, more intense storyline.
so it kinda balances out.

i still prefer C1 just because it makes you approach situations in a more tactical approach. i loved using C4 on barrels or boxes and throwing them at KPA! or just completing entire levels with only my fists and 10 grenades ^^
or taking down a helicopter with 1.5 SCAR mags. (shoot fuel tanks and tail rotor and that heli is goin DOWN) 
i love both games, but C1 wins out imo


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13989554*
> This will shock some people, but I'm going to say things in response to this that make it look like I think Crysis 1 is better even though I don't think either one is better than the other.
> 
> So here I go (I need to take a deep breath for this one):
> 
> I love having a dedicated strength mode because I can quickly pop out of cloak straight into Strength Mode, punch a Korean (which is an instant death if I have enough suit energy at the time, which of course I always do), and then quickly jump back into cloak mode and no one is the wiser because I'm only visible for like half a second.
> 
> In Crysis 2, holding the button down long enough to achieve an instant kill in just one hit drains all of my energy and then I'm left standing there completely vulnerable (and completely visible).
> 
> In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down to gain enough strength to make a difference which can sometimes seem like it takes an eternity. In Crysis 1, I just quickly switch to Strength Mode and I'm instantly ready to punch or throw without needing to spend any extra time holding a button down.
> 
> In Crysis 1, I can throw grenades even further by using Strength Mode. In Crysis 2, there's no such thing: grenades are always thrown with the exact same amount of strength each and every time regardless. I guess I can manipulate it a little by using the momentum of running in Power Mode, but that drains my suit energy and would not exactly be practical (or safe).
> 
> In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift while swimming in Strength Mode, and it doesn't cost any suit energy whatsoever. In Crysis 2, it drains the suit energy a bit too quickly.
> 
> Getting back to throwing things: in Crysis 1, I can quickly turn Strength Mode on and for just a brief moment to throw something just a split-second after grabbing it such as an inanimate object or a Korean. In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down and wait for a couple of seconds or more (which can seem like forever at times).
> 
> Getting back to punching things and Koreans: in Crysis 1, I can run up to a Korean while Cloaked, quickly turn Strength Mode on for just a split second so that I can punch the Korean. This causes an instant death without anyone seeing me because I was only visible for like half a second. In Crysis 2, I don't have that luxury unless I power melee a Ceph. For some reason, it doesn't drain all of my energy (it's probably due to acquiring more Nano Catalyst).
> 
> In Crysis 1, I can quickly and briefly switch to Strength Mode to jump which gives me very high precision: I do it exactly when I want to do it every single time. In Crysis 2, I have to hold my jump button down which means I have to time it. This isn't always a good thing because I sometimes find myself in some very intense situations where I don't have the luxury of timing it (or even the luxury of _thinking_).
> 
> In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift and run (sprint) while in Armor Mode or Strength mode, and my suit energy does not get used. In Crysis 2, it gets drained regardless of the suit mode.
> 
> In Crysis 1, normal running in Speed Mode (that is, *not* holding down Shift) does not use any suit energy. This means that if I am in desperate need of getting away quickly, then I can use Speed Mode. The best part about this is if my suit energy is extremely low, it will still recharge while moving around in Speed Mode. So this means that Speed Mode can save my life (and it has on hundreds of occasions). All I have to do is switch to Speed Mode and move and happily watch my suit energy recharge.
> 
> In Crysis 1, holding down Shift to sprint while in Speed Mode gives an _extreme_ boost in speed. It's absolutely incredible. In Crysis 2, holding down Shift in any suit mode gives a boost in speed, but it's nothing impressive. Although, I admit that holding Shift while in Speed Mode in Crysis 1 is a bit less practical than I am making it sound. I mean, I think I'm making it sound like it's a good idea to hold Shift while in Speed Mode frequently.
> 
> In Crysis 1, I can use Speed Mode to do everything faster: pick up weapons, drop weapons, switch weapons, switch fire modes, switch weapon attachments, prepare the Missile Launcher, etc. In Crysis 2, I can't make anything faster. For example, I'd love it if I had a speed mode so that I could prepare a fresh JAW a bit faster. Or, if I could switch weapons faster. I dunno, I guess I miss having a dedicated Speed Mode.
> 
> In Crysis 2, if my suit energy is almost drained (or completely drained), then I am out of luck. I can't switch to Speed Mode and run faster. I can't hold down Shift in the neutral suit mode to sprint (but that's because Alcatraz is literally "a corpse walking", just as that suit cradle tech said). Instead, I seem to calmly jog away while getting shot to death. Of course, those moments always remind me that Crysis 2 is more about playing Hit and Run all the time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, though: I realize the point of all this is to make the game more challenging (or perhaps to make it a different _kind_ of challenge than Crysis 1), so I am also grateful for these things. Plus, I agree about using Q or E: if I'm cloaked and if I want to fire a single un-silenced shot without being seen, then I can pop out of cloak and be back in cloak mode much faster than I can in Crysis 1. I mean, it's just a matter of pressing E, Mouse 1, then E again in three quick taps in that order. I can also use this little trick if I'm low on suit energy due to firing too many silenced shots while cloaked. I can get just a couple more shots and still have enough suit energy to relocate.
> 
> I, too, do not miss using the middle mouse button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it seems to work very well for Crysis 1. Meh. These games are very different.
> 
> Oh, and on top of all this, Alcatraz jogs faster than Nomad (just pressing W without holding Shift). He's about as fast as Nomad is when Nomad is in Speed Mode. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I think that this is due to the improvements made to the suit because Alcatraz is _severely_ injured (which is further illustrated in the scene where Lockheart turns his Nanosuit off and then proceeds to expect him to "get up and walk").
> 
> Well, I think I reached a point in this post where I must end it here. I've suddenly become very sleepy and I can barely even think.


lol SOOOOOOO THIS

i still like C1 more just because of the feel of the game. i like planning and going in and having many was to to things in MY own way









you guys make me want to play more crysis, but im folding...so close to 1mill points its not funny lol


----------



## TwoCables

but Prone isn't needed in Crysis 2. I've logged a total of 7 days, 18 hours, 51 minutes and 46 seconds between two profiles and I didn't even have one moment where I wanted to Prone. By contrast, I never crouch in Crysis 1. Instead, I am either standing or Proning/proned. However, manual lean would be useful at times.

As for no big boss at the end: I have to admit, it does feel a bit anti-climactic.


----------



## un1b4ll

See here's the thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This will shock some people, but I'm going to say things in response to this that make it look like I think Crysis 1 is better even though I don't think either one is better than the other.

So here I go (I need to take a deep breath for this one):

I love having a dedicated strength mode because I can quickly pop out of cloak straight into Strength Mode, punch a Korean (which is an instant death if I have enough suit energy at the time, which of course I always do), and then quickly jump back into cloak mode and no one is the wiser because I'm only visible for like half a second.

In Crysis 2, holding the button down long enough to achieve an instant kill in just one hit drains all of my energy and then I'm left standing there completely vulnerable (and completely visible).

In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down to gain enough strength to make a difference which can sometimes seem like it takes an eternity. In Crysis 1, I just quickly switch to Strength Mode and I'm instantly ready to punch or throw without needing to spend any extra time holding a button down.

In Crysis 1, I can throw grenades even further by using Strength Mode. In Crysis 2, there's no such thing: grenades are always thrown with the exact same amount of strength each and every time regardless. I guess I can manipulate it a little by using the momentum of running in Power Mode, but that drains my suit energy and would not exactly be practical (or safe).

In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift while swimming in Strength Mode, and it doesn't cost any suit energy whatsoever. In Crysis 2, it drains the suit energy a bit too quickly.

Getting back to throwing things: in Crysis 1, I can quickly turn Strength Mode on and for just a brief moment to throw something just a split-second after grabbing it such as an inanimate object or a Korean. In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down and wait for a couple of seconds or more (which can seem like forever at times).

Getting back to punching things and Koreans: in Crysis 1, I can run up to a Korean while Cloaked, quickly turn Strength Mode on for just a split second so that I can punch the Korean. This causes an instant death without anyone seeing me because I was only visible for like half a second. In Crysis 2, I don't have that luxury unless I power melee a Ceph. For some reason, it doesn't drain all of my energy (it's probably due to acquiring more Nano Catalyst).

In Crysis 1, I can quickly and briefly switch to Strength Mode to jump which gives me very high precision: I do it exactly when I want to do it every single time. In Crysis 2, I have to hold my jump button down which means I have to time it. This isn't always a good thing because I sometimes find myself in some very intense situations where I don't have the luxury of timing it (or even the luxury of _thinking_).

In Crysis 1, I can hold down Shift and run (sprint) while in Armor Mode or Strength mode, and my suit energy does not get used. In Crysis 2, it gets drained regardless of the suit mode.

In Crysis 1, normal running in Speed Mode (that is, *not* holding down Shift) does not use any suit energy. This means that if I am in desperate need of getting away quickly, then I can use Speed Mode. The best part about this is if my suit energy is extremely low, it will still recharge while moving around in Speed Mode. So this means that Speed Mode can save my life (and it has on hundreds of occasions). All I have to do is switch to Speed Mode and move and happily watch my suit energy recharge.

In Crysis 1, holding down Shift to sprint while in Speed Mode gives an _extreme_ boost in speed. It's absolutely incredible. In Crysis 2, holding down Shift in any suit mode gives a boost in speed, but it's nothing impressive. Although, I admit that holding Shift while in Speed Mode in Crysis 1 is a bit less practical than I am making it sound. I mean, I think I'm making it sound like it's a good idea to hold Shift while in Speed Mode frequently.

In Crysis 1, I can use Speed Mode to do everything faster: pick up weapons, drop weapons, switch weapons, switch fire modes, switch weapon attachments, prepare the Missile Launcher, etc. In Crysis 2, I can't make anything faster. For example, I'd love it if I had a speed mode so that I could prepare a fresh JAW a bit faster. Or, if I could switch weapons faster. I dunno, I guess I miss having a dedicated Speed Mode.

In Crysis 2, if my suit energy is almost drained (or completely drained), then I am out of luck. I can't switch to Speed Mode and run faster. I can't hold down Shift in the neutral suit mode to sprint (but that's because Alcatraz is literally "a corpse walking", just as that suit cradle tech said). Instead, I seem to calmly jog away while getting shot to death. Of course, those moments always remind me that Crysis 2 is more about playing Hit and Run all the time.

Don't get me wrong, though: I realize the point of all this is to make the game more challenging (or perhaps to make it a different _kind_ of challenge than Crysis 1), so I am also grateful for these things. Plus, I agree about using Q or E: if I'm cloaked and if I want to fire a single un-silenced shot without being seen, then I can pop out of cloak and be back in cloak mode much faster than I can in Crysis 1. I mean, it's just a matter of pressing E, Mouse 1, then E again in three quick taps in that order. I can also use this little trick if I'm low on suit energy due to firing too many silenced shots while cloaked. I can get just a couple more shots and still have enough suit energy to relocate.

I, too, do not miss using the middle mouse button.







However, it seems to work very well for Crysis 1. Meh. These games are very different.

Oh, and on top of all this, Alcatraz jogs faster than Nomad (just pressing W without holding Shift). He's about as fast as Nomad is when Nomad is in Speed Mode. hehe







However, I think that this is due to the improvements made to the suit because Alcatraz is _severely_ injured (which is further illustrated in the scene where Lockheart turns his Nanosuit off and then proceeds to expect him to "get up and walk").

Well, I think I reached a point in this post where I must end it here. I've suddenly become very sleepy and I can barely even think.










That's more or less the thing.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This will shock some people, but I'm going to say things in response to this that make it look like I think Crysis 1 is better even though I don't think either one is better than the other.

So here I go (I need to take a deep breath for this one):


I agree with all of that. I can still combo the suit functions but we don't run as fast and one punch drains all energy.
Throwing things aren't as effective in C2 either, probably due to the toned down physics.

The new suit feels more restrictive, but at times I like it.
Power slide and auto recloak after stealth kills are great. The nano power ups are somewhat useful also.

I would like for someone to carry over the old nanosuit functions and physics when the SDK is released.
We should be able to deal out 2-3 punches before energy is drained.


----------



## [email protected]

I still think prone is cool in Crysis 1, makes things harder but the downside is you can hear someone's cloaking device which sucked lol.. but it sucked worst for me because i could not HEAR at all lol due to my hearing. Crysis 2 is much a bit better but i wish it had more stuff like Crysis 1 had. In good time when sandbox 3 comes out, we'll be able to get closer to changing the way it feels.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I agree with all of that. I can still combo the suit functions but we don't run as fast and one punch drains all energy.
Throwing things aren't as effective in C2 either, probably due to the toned down physics.

The new suit feels more restrictive, but at times I like it.
Power slide and auto recloak after stealth kills are great. The nano power ups are somewhat useful also.

I would like for someone to carry over the old nanosuit functions and physics when the SDK is released.
We should be able to deal out 2-3 punches before energy is drained.



Indeed, some better physics would be nice. I mean, if I'm going to drain all the suit's power throwing a coke can, I want that sucker to fly to the moon or be a dangerous projectile.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*


Indeed, some better physics would be nice. I mean, if I'm going to drain all the suit's power throwing a coke can, I want that sucker to fly to the moon or be a dangerous projectile.


And I want Alcatraz to start throwing overhand. I actually avoid throwing objects because of the way he throws things. Nomad was much more of a man in this respect.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*


Indeed, some better physics would be nice. I mean, if I'm going to drain all the suit's power throwing a coke can, I want that sucker to fly to the moon or be a dangerous projectile.


ive thrown a watermelons, water bottles, and soda cans at KPA and it dint to nothing to them. 
all they did was flinch and shotgun me to death


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


ive thrown a watermelons, water bottles, and soda cans at KPA and it dint to nothing to them. 
all they did was flinch and shotgun me to death


Yeah, but in Crysis 2 we can hold the button down and throw an otherwise harmless object, have all our suit energy instantly drained, but yet this object just kinda seems to be tossed like a feather.

Granted, I am fully aware that the point of throwing harmless objects is to distract the enemy, but when I can hold the button down and drain all of the suit's energy to throw the harmless object, it should become a deadly projectile with all that power.

In Crysis 1, the only way to drain the suit energy in one toss is to already be very low.


----------



## Villosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


And I want Alcatraz to start throwing overhand. I actually avoid throwing objects because of the way he throws things. Nomad was much more of a man in this respect.


I wouldn't even say Alcatraz "throws" things, more like two handed, light tosses lol. I too avoid throwing stuff in Crysis 2.


----------



## Tippy

Oh guys just use your gun like you're supposed to -_-

Unless you took extreme pleasure in picking up ducks/chickens and throwing them at other ducks/chickens and watching both die.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


I wouldn't even say Alcatraz "throws" things, more like two handed, light tosses lol. I too avoid throwing stuff in Crysis 2.


Try throwing smaller objects once. Nomad throws overhand, Alcatraz throws more, um... sidehand or something. It's feminine, whatever it is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Oh guys just use your gun like you're supposed to -_-

Unless you took extreme pleasure in picking up ducks/chickens and throwing them at other ducks/chickens and watching both die.


Maximum Chickens.

Man, I absolutely love throwing chickens.

But we're talking about Crysis 2 and the way Alcatraz throws things - particularly smaller objects. It's fruity.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Oh guys just use your gun like you're supposed to -_-

Unless you took extreme pleasure in picking up ducks/chickens and throwing them at other ducks/chickens and watching both die.


Using the gun all the time turns it into another plain FPS shooter.
Crysis is more Predator than Soldier.


----------



## Villosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Try throwing smaller objects once. Nomad throws overhand, Alcatraz throws more, um... sidehand or something. It's feminine, whatever it is.


Come to think of it, I haven't thrown smaller objects in this game yet.

Also, it's awesome to pick up a bird or frog and keep it as a pet...you can jump around with it, take it for a run or walk...just stay away from the KPA.


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Maximum Chickens.

Man, I absolutely love throwing chickens.

But we're talking about Crysis 2 and the way Alcatraz throws things - particularly smaller objects. It's fruity.


LOL fruity!

Wow! Just noticed it.. I kinda missed the "wildlife".. specially those chickens xD Their movement animations were so believable xD

Can you pick up doves in C2? They look super **** tho.

I want cats and dogs in C3 LOLOL


----------



## TwoCables

Nah, the doves are programmed to fly away as soon as you get with in a certain distance. They can also disappear into walls.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Damn ninja-doves!


----------



## Tippy

TwoCables makes a couple of valid points (only a couple)....but not all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I love having a dedicated strength mode because I can quickly pop out of cloak straight into Strength Mode, punch a Korean (which is an instant death if I have enough suit energy at the time, which of course I always do), and then quickly jump back into cloak mode and no one is the wiser because I'm only visible for like half a second.

Getting back to punching things and Koreans: in Crysis 1, I can run up to a Korean while Cloaked, quickly turn Strength Mode on for just a split second so that I can punch the Korean. This causes an instant death without anyone seeing me because I was only visible for like half a second. In Crysis 2, I don't have that luxury unless I power melee a Ceph. For some reason, it doesn't drain all of my energy (it's probably due to acquiring more Nano Catalyst).


You conveniently forgot to mention Stealth Kills in Crysis 2. It's quite easy to manuever behind enemies in stealth even in the hardest mode....stealth kills aren't possible in Crysis 1, your only option is to completely drop cloak, activate strength mode, bonk them on the head with your gun (even though you approached from behind) and then go back into stealth. 
Crysis 2's approach to "sneak" kills is superior IMO.

Also, why are you power-meeleeing Ceph...? If you're that close you're better off just grabbing them straight away at the throat, that kills them a lot quicker. And it makes sense that you lose all your energy strangling a Ceph with one hand, those things are a tad stronger than the normal human.

Quote:



In Crysis 2, I have to hold the button down to gain enough strength to make a difference which can sometimes seem like it takes an eternity. In Crysis 1, I just quickly switch to Strength Mode and I'm instantly ready to punch or throw without needing to spend any extra time holding a button down.

In Crysis 1, I can throw grenades even further by using Strength Mode. In Crysis 2, there's no such thing: grenades are always thrown with the exact same amount of strength each and every time regardless. I guess I can manipulate it a little by using the momentum of running in Power Mode, but that drains my suit energy and would not exactly be practical (or safe).


Balanced around multiplayer so at the start of the round you don't get both teams throwing an ARTILERY of grenades from half a mile away. I'll admit it was fun watching things fly ridiculous distances in Crysis 1, but it would never work for multiplayer.

Quote:



In Crysis 1, I can quickly and briefly switch to Strength Mode to jump which gives me very high precision: I do it exactly when I want to do it every single time. In Crysis 2, I have to hold my jump button down which means I have to time it. This isn't always a good thing because I sometimes find myself in some very intense situations where I don't have the luxury of timing it (or even the luxury of _thinking_).


Ledge-grabbing in Crysis 2 makes up for this IMO.

Quote:



In Crysis 1, normal running in Speed Mode (that is, *not* holding down Shift) does not use any suit energy. This means that if I am in desperate need of getting away quickly, then I can use Speed Mode. The best part about this is if my suit energy is extremely low, it will still recharge while moving around in Speed Mode. So this means that Speed Mode can save my life (and it has on hundreds of occasions). All I have to do is switch to Speed Mode and move and happily watch my suit energy recharge.

In Crysis 1, holding down Shift to sprint while in Speed Mode gives an _extreme_ boost in speed. It's absolutely incredible. In Crysis 2, holding down Shift in any suit mode gives a boost in speed, but it's nothing impressive. Although, I admit that holding Shift while in Speed Mode in Crysis 1 is a bit less practical than I am making it sound. I mean, I think I'm making it sound like it's a good idea to hold Shift while in Speed Mode frequently.


Another thing which is balanced around multiplayer. Speed mode was indeed incredible (albeit only lasting ~1 sec) but this simply wouldn't work in multiplayer, you can't have someone in Capture The Relay taking the flag and basically *vanishing* with it in speed mode.

Quote:



In Crysis 1, I can use Speed Mode to do everything faster: pick up weapons, drop weapons, switch weapons, switch fire modes, switch weapon attachments, prepare the Missile Launcher, etc. In Crysis 2, I can't make anything faster. For example, I'd love it if I had a speed mode so that I could prepare a fresh JAW a bit faster. Or, if I could switch weapons faster. I dunno, I guess I miss having a dedicated Speed Mode.


This is what Nanosuit Modules are for - on top of doing what it's already supposed to do, each rank gives an additional "perk" which isn't mentioned e.g. Mobility Enhance III allows you to do ledge-grabs ridiculously fast, with a light attachment-free weapon you can go around the map like superman and be very annoying to aim at. Faster weapon reloading, running faster in armor, etc all these extra-perks are not laid-out in front of you when browsing the Modules (you gotta unlock each one to see what "extra" perk the next rank gives). I suppose it makes up for the lack of a straight-up speed mode.

For me, Crysis 1 and Warhead was all about singleplayer realism and experience - it was all about you fighting computers. Crysis Wars was alright for multiplayer, but Crysis 2 is essentially built with mainly multiplayer balance in mind. The nanogoop-charged-suit in the campaign is still noticeably better than the lower-grade multiplayer suits though


----------



## tubers

@Tippy.. makes sense xD

I miss bigger SP maps and non vestigial vehicles though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


TwoCables makes a couple of valid points (only a couple)....but not all.

You conveniently forgot to mention Stealth Kills in Crysis 2. It's quite easy to manuever behind enemies in stealth even in the hardest mode....stealth kills aren't possible in Crysis 1, your only option is to completely drop cloak, activate strength mode, bonk them on the head with your gun (even though you approached from behind) and then go back into stealth. 
Crysis 2's approach to "sneak" kills is superior IMO.


But I was only discussing Strength Mode and how it compares to the similar use of Power Mode in Crysis 2. I am fully aware of how to stealth-kill in Crysis 2.

By the way, stealth-kills are possible and easy in Crysis 1: just grab a Korean while cloaked, take him like 15-20 feet away from his buddies, uncloak, punch, cloak. Or if you are near water, then just toss him into the water and watch him drown (they can't swim).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Also, why are you power-meeleeing Ceph...? If you're that close you're better off just grabbing them straight away at the throat, that kills them a lot quicker. And it makes sense that you lose all your energy strangling a Ceph with one hand, those things are a tad stronger than the normal human.


Because it feels good.

I only power-melee Ceph when it doesn't put me at risk. Plus, power-meleeing a Ceph Grunt doesn't fully drain the suit's energy. I think it gets an instant recharge during the hit as soon as he Nano Catalyst is collected. I mean when I do the exact same thing to a C.EL.L. Operative, I lose absolutely all of my suit energy..

I know how to grab Cephs. I mean I do know what I'm doing.









Speaking of knowing what I'm doing: a power melee is faster because it's an instant kill. Grabbing a Ceph to kill it takes more time because first you have to grab it, and then you have to wait for the game to allow you to kill it in whichever way you want to kill it. With a power melee, I just do a drive-by power-melee and all that happens to me is I get uncloaked for a brief moment. Then I go hide, recharge, and do it again to another unsuspecting Ceph. It's funny.









Really though, I just kill them in whichever way I'm craving (or whichever way is the most practical for the moment).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Balanced around multiplayer so at the start of the round you don't get both teams throwing an ARTILERY of grenades from half a mile away. I'll admit it was fun watching things fly ridiculous distances in Crysis 1, but it would never work for multiplayer.


Oh, I see now. I don't play MP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Ledge-grabbing in Crysis 2 makes up for this IMO.


But I'm still only talking about Strength Mode and Power Mode.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


Another thing which is balanced around multiplayer. Speed mode was indeed incredible (albeit only lasting ~1 sec) but this simply wouldn't work in multiplayer, you can't have someone in Capture The Relay taking the flag and basically *vanishing* with it in speed mode.


hehehe WHOOSH! lol

Can you knock each other over with Speed Mode in the MP of Crysis 1? I mean, just like you can to the Koreans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


This is what Nanosuit Modules are for - on top of doing what it's already supposed to do, each rank gives an additional "perk" which isn't mentioned e.g. Mobility Enhance III allows you to do ledge-grabs ridiculously fast, with a light attachment-free weapon you can go around the map like superman and be very annoying to aim at. Faster weapon reloading, running faster in armor, etc all these extra-perks are not laid-out in front of you when browsing the Modules (you gotta unlock each one to see what "extra" perk the next rank gives). I suppose it makes up for the lack of a straight-up speed mode.


Mobility Enhance doesn't relate to what I was talking about. Although, I am quite familiar with it. I've had every single suit module unlocked ever since the beginning of May and I play this game every day.

Running is not faster in Armor Mode. Running is at its fastest when there's no suit mode enabled. Come to think of it, the normal speed in Crysis 2 feels almost the same speed as the normal speed of Speed Mode in Crysis 1. So maybe that's another improvement made to the suit.

Pistols are certainly reloaded faster in Armor Mode, but the SCAR and Grendel sure aren't. Those weapons are reloaded faster when there is no suit mode enabled at all. I think this applies to the SCARAB too. I haven't tried other weapons long enough yet to know about them in this regard.

In Crysis 1, enabling Speed Mode made everything faster (except for reloading weapons for some reason). Switching weapons was faster, prepping the Missile Launcher was faster, picking up weapons was faster, dropping them was faster, holding W without Shift was faster, etc.

But meh, it's like I said before: I have to remind myself that Crysis 2 is the way it is for the sake of being a different kind of challenge, so I embrace it.


----------



## BradleyW

wow, 51 pages. My 3rd longest thread? Maybe?


----------



## grunion

We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.

To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13995642*
> We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.
> 
> To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


Same. Once this patch is out (and if it comes to the steam version which I own) and I have a graphics card I might replay C2, but I'll probably be busy playing Crysis again.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13995642*
> We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.
> 
> To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


Wouldn't we have Crysis 3 by then?

Might rectify most Single Player issues.

3rd times the charm?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13995642*
> We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.
> 
> To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


haha so true. although personally my excuse for not replaying it yet is my new game library is too big, and i work away, so i barely get time to replay new games anymore...which sucks.

but yeah even still, Crysis 2 is something i wanna replay again, especially with the new texture pack and dx11, but i lost count of the amount of times i've replayed Crysis. it never goes below Delta difficulty now and its still fun as hell.

i think i had to re-new my crysis warhead cd-key twice with EA, eventually just bought a copy of Steam. crysis and warhead are usually among the first games i re-install after formatting.


----------



## Wulfgar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.

To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


In 3 years time I won't be replaying either, there will be much better looking shooters out there.

I didn't replay Crysis 1 since 2007 when I got bored halfway through and had to make an effort to finish it.

I'm definitely gonna replay Crysis 2 though, the single player was leaps and bounds better.


----------



## BradleyW

I don't know about you guy's, but as soon as all the DX11 stuff becomes active on Monday, i will be installing and replaying the game max out! I loved it first time round! Could not put it down!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I don't know about you guy's, but as soon as all the DX11 stuff becomes active on Monday, i will be installing and replaying the game max out! I loved it first time round! Could not put it down!


I've just reinstalled, awaiting patches.

Has the CFX flicker been fixed, or do we still need to use the BioShock profile?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


We'll see in 3 years which is the better game.

To this day I still replay Crysis, I've not played C2 one time since the first day I bought/beat the game.


I agree. It took a few mods for me to enjoy C1, which improved the game over the years.
I think the same will happen to C2. Mod after mod will help this game over the coming months.


----------



## H3XUS

Although this patch is great, it does not contain the foliage Crysis 1 had


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I've just reinstalled, awaiting patches.

Has the CFX flicker been fixed, or do we still need to use the BioShock profile?


Kevin (Kcuestag) has told me that it has been fixed. He has the latest drivers and Catalyst Profiles I believe....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I've just reinstalled, awaiting patches.

Has the CFX flicker been fixed, or do we still need to use the BioShock profile?


FEAR profile works much better, but yeah am sure it's fixed. Guess what! The cost of the fix was.....that's right.....about 40fps reduction on average!
Edit: Kevin says a lot of things lol!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

well the patch is on torrent sites, lol


----------



## BradleyW

?? Must be fake or leaked!
Edit: Just did a search. Your right. Also got flooded by porn too. Great, it's a fresh install of windows too! Dam it lol.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


?? Must be fake or leaked!
Edit: Just did a search. Your right. Also got flooded by porn too. Great, it's a fresh install of windows too! Dam it lol.


demonoid. its real. ad block plus ftw


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


demonoid. its real. ad block plus ftw


Demonoid! That's how you do it. Have you tried it? I would laugh so hard if it worked and you posted DX11 print screens up on the forum!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Demonoid! That's how you do it. Have you tried it? I would laugh so hard if it worked and you posted DX11 print screens up on the forum!


downloading.

also i dont see the big deal aboout posting a link, its not stealing, its a patch.

but i wont , they will find a way to screw me.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah. Well let us know if it works. Do you have the tess and high res saved on your HDD? The DL links are down. They can be "downloaded" anyway.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

ok, it seems you gota wait until mondays ingame patch-1.9 before this can be used.

so I would go ahead and download the patch now incase the servers are busy...

crosses fingers... http://www.demonoid.me/files/details.../007388883296/

hi res texture pack

http://www.demonoid.me/files/details.../006465272884/


----------



## C-zom

That won't work Laz.

They're releasing all three at the same time with the 1.9 patch, it'll be one exe. Manually "preloading" the two won't work.


----------



## BradleyW

I am waiting to do it through the proper channels.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C-zom*


That won't work Laz.

They're releasing all three at the same time with the 1.9 patch, it'll be one exe. Manually "preloading" the two won't work.


alrite. im gonna go ahead and reinstall my copy


----------



## renji1337

I Wonder how dx11 will be on my setup


----------



## BradleyW

You might struggle. I struggle in DX9 mode lol.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


You might struggle. I struggle in DX9 mode lol.


Huh?

Game flew for me.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


You might struggle. I struggle in DX9 mode lol.


What? Crysis 2 was cake to run. I was pulling 60+ fps at 1440p.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;14005880*
> I Wonder how dx11 will be on my setup


Something's wrong with your GPU setup if 2x6970's can't obliterate Crysis 2. Hell you should be flying through Crysis 1/Warhead.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14006227*
> Something's wrong with your GPU setup if 2x6970's can't obliterate Crysis 2. Hell you should be flying through Crysis 1/Warhead.


i have 1 6950 twin frozr III


----------



## Xristo

not on one 6970 , hardcore mode will get you 45-60+ fps

with 2 though you should get minimum 60fps .


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar;14003168*
> In 3 years time I won't be replaying either, there will be much better looking shooters out there.
> 
> I didn't replay Crysis 1 since 2007 when I got bored halfway through and had to make an effort to finish it.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna replay Crysis 2 though, the single player was leaps and bounds better.


Crysis only starts to get good after you get halfway through it.......


----------



## jprovido

crysis 2 is a great game. most people here say they suck. the games they say are good are always boring. just my opinion









can't wait for dx11 patch! so excited lol


----------



## Tippy

Not sure if this has been posted already, but here's some comparisions of DX9 features to DX11 features - yes, the screenshot resolutions suck but it's the best I could find:
http://gullycat.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/turning-it-up-to-11/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3XUS;14004980*
> Although this patch is great, it does not contain the foliage Crysis 1 had


Yeah, but the foliage is significantly more important in Crysis 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-zom;14005491*
> That won't work Laz.
> 
> They're releasing all three at the same time with the 1.9 patch, it'll be one exe. Manually "preloading" the two won't work.


The "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" and "High Res Textures" packages are both optional downloads. The patch (version 1.9) will be automatic just like the rest of the patches, and it is this patch which provides the required support for both of those optional packages to work.

So we must manually download and manually install both the "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" and "High Res Textures" packages if we want these features.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14005967*
> You might struggle. I struggle in DX9 mode lol.


really? steady 60 here on my 1080p 32inch


----------



## MarvinDessica

Not sure if anyone cares but 1.9, textures and DX11 has been on torrents all day. I'll be sure to post pics if you want.


----------



## Tippy

Please do~!!
I didn't know you could actually apply the patches to the game and play it, atleast not till Crytek officially enables the patch.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica;14008658*
> Not sure if anyone cares but 1.9, textures and DX11 has been on torrents all day. I'll be sure to post pics if you want.


Did you download the patch from the torrent sites? If so, can you provide the link?.

I'm not sure if it's against the rules though.


----------



## MarvinDessica

I found a couple links but they were already taken down. But the links to the DX11 and High-Res texture packs have all been rehosted on various websites, many not even torrents.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14005967*
> You might struggle. I struggle in DX9 mode lol.


Are you saying that your system is having trouble handling Crysis 2 in its current DX9 state?


----------



## Lord Mirko

I want patch now.









Has anyone uploaded it already.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14009249*
> Are you saying that your system is having trouble handling Crysis 2 in its current DX9 state?


I've ad some bad fps and stuttering on the but where your on times square fighting that mini boss.


----------



## C-zom

Its done and people are playing it, I can't post links to the downloads though. 1.9 is awesome and the DX11 looks wonderful, better than Crysis 1 finally.

They're only delaying because of the weekend, its fully out and legit and has been all morning.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C-zom*


Its done and people are playing it, I can't post links to the downloads though. 1.9 is awesome and the DX11 looks wonderful, better than Crysis 1 finally.

They're only delaying because of the weekend, its fully out and legit and has been all morning.


Are you playing it?


----------



## C-zom

Yep. I can't go online yet though.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C-zom*


Yep. I can't go online yet though.


o.o...i want


----------



## BradleyW

Can you provide screenshots? Hw does it run?


----------



## JorundJ

screen.shots. please!


----------



## BradleyW

I need screenshots to keep me going til monday!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14011131*
> I need screenshots to keep me going til monday!


isnt monday tommarow? my pc says its 1982-_-


----------



## spyros07

screeeeeeeeeen shooooooooooooots!~!!!!!!ppplllleeeeasaaaaszzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C-zom*


Its done and people are playing it, I can't post links to the downloads though. 1.9 is awesome and the DX11 looks wonderful, better than Crysis 1 finally.

They're only delaying because of the weekend, its fully out and legit and has been all morning.


PM me a link









and post screenies. One day before the official patch won't hurt


----------



## Miklo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*


PM me a link









and post screenies. One day before the official patch won't hurt










^This.


----------



## BradleyW

I think he has gone to get the screenshots!


----------



## BradleyW

Please C-Zom! We need your pictures


----------



## gbatemper

*USE
GOOGLE
PEOPLE*
BUT FOR YOU LAZY PEOPLE


----------



## C-zom

I'm actually doubting if this works or not. I noticed a tremendous improvement in character models (I couldn't nab a picture in the cutscenes since fraps refused to work in cutscenes) but here are two.. very DX9 looking angles. The fake its letting me back into online, unlike last night, tells me it must have patched/validated integrity and went back to normal.

http://i.imgur.com/CLAyZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sMqfK.jpg

I think the pre-release 1.9 was a dud and it was pulled from demonoid and bitgamer almost confirms it for me. Damn, I think we have to wait.









Hm. I would file the 1.9 leak as fake, or at least half working. I notice a dramatic performance and lighting boost but there's no tessellation.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C-zom*


I'm actually doubting if this works or not. I noticed a tremendous improvement in character models (I couldn't nab a picture in the cutscenes since fraps refused to work in cutscenes) but here are two.. very DX9 looking angles. The fake its letting me back into online, unlike last night, tells me it must have patched/validated integrity and went back to normal.

http://i.imgur.com/CLAyZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sMqfK.jpg

I think the pre-release 1.9 was a dud and it was pulled from demonoid and bitgamer almost confirms it for me. Damn, I think we have to wait.









Hm. I would file the 1.9 leak as fake, or at least half working. I notice a dramatic performance and lighting boost but there's no tessellation.


Hopefully it is a dud. If it isn't, I can see Crytek losing even more customers than they have already....


----------



## BradleyW

The patch is half done and has no DX11 features, well not many. Waiting for monday!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

do we need EA download manager for the patch or no?


----------



## BradleyW

Just run the game and it should check for patches automatically. Or reinstall the game on monday night and it will patch right after install or just as you launch for the first time.


----------



## TwoCables

The way patch v1.9 will work is just like the other patches: you launch Crysis 2, it says "Hey, this patch is available. Download and install now?"

Then after that, you will be free to install the optional (yes, optional) "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" and the "High Res Textures" packages.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I've ad some bad fps and stuttering on the but where your on times square fighting that mini boss.


That's not a mini boss. That's a Ceph Pinger.


----------



## Aeru

Pffft. The patch is still not out, what are they waiting for?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Pffft. The patch is still not out, what are they waiting for?


The people responsible for making it available today are probably not even at work yet. I don't know where they're based, but it's only 5:45am where I live which means that if they live in California, then it's 3:45am for them.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14020487*
> The people responsible for making it available today are probably not even at work yet. I don't know where they're based, but it's only 5:45am where I live which means that if they live in California, then it's 3:45am for them.


Darned time zones. Its already monday night here lol

Anyways, once I get back to my rig I'll give this a play (preordered on steam, still haven't given it a proper go lol). I just hope they've changed how the aiming feels so consolish.... when I did play that really pissed me off (and pretty much stopped me playing it).


----------



## Chris13002

Ahem....

My videocards are thirsty...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Darned time zones. Its already monday night here lol

Anyways, once I get back to my rig I'll give this a play (preordered on steam, still haven't given it a proper go lol). I just hope they've changed how the aiming feels so consolish.... when I did play that really pissed me off (and pretty much stopped me playing it).


I have to admit that it's an ongoing challenge for me to find the perfect balance of settings so that it's as easy as possible to aim.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Ummmmmmm what's with the patch ? it's 1PM already .....................


----------



## TwoCables

Timezones.

Be patient. lol


----------



## RobotDevil666

Si it's out in US ? Thought with Crytek being in Germany Monday afternoon GMT is about time ...............


----------



## TwoCables

No, it's not out yet.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuZhQQHlhQ0&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuZhQQHlhQ0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuZhQQHlhQ0&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

nownownownownow!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Site has just gone down!


----------



## OverTheBelow

I'm dreading to see how bad it'll run on my slightly outdated 5850. :/


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow*


I'm dreading to see how bad it'll run on my slightly outdated 5850. :/


should still run pretty good, just overclock it a bit lol...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

yea ive been trying for 3 hours to get on that site, can't acces anything other then their main page, when trying to log in, says server overloaded....i guess their server can't play crysis







time for upgrade lol


----------



## BradleyW

I have a feeling that the patch will be pushed to a later date, unless they are putting it up right now seen as the site is down for the next half hour.
Edit: Yeah i could not get past main page to get to the PC Forums. Very slow. Must be putting the patch up i hope.


----------



## Mentoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14021045*
> Site has just gone down!


Could be a good thing or a terribly bad thing :s


----------



## Bastyn99

Is there an ETA on when the patch and extra downloads will be available ? Iwantitnao!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14021103*
> Is there an ETA on when the patch and extra downloads will be available ? Iwantitnao!


Today.


----------



## Mentoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14021114*
> Today.


I wish they gave us a time


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14021091*
> should still run pretty good, just overclock it a bit lol...


I can get it to 900mhz on 1.15v but that's the furthest extent of overclocking with it.

I can't even get it slightly stable at 950mhz at any voltage at 1.250 or lower. Bad chip I guess, though odd considering it's XXX.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*


Is there an ETA on when the patch and extra downloads will be available ? Iwantitnao!


site was ment to be up and working this morning, but looks like site is either....

A)updating site as we type, time frame 30 mins downtime says site, but been over 3 hours.

B)Files on site, but so many people logging on to get it and has overloaded server and now nobody can access it.

C)Lulzsec has hacked the site. As someone has defaced the MW3 site and added links etc to BF3 instead lol...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow*


I can get it to 900mhz on 1.15v but that's the furthest extent of overclocking with it.

I can't even get it slightly stable at 950mhz at any voltage at 1.250 or lower. Bad chip I guess, though odd considering it's XXX.


yea my asus 5850 can only get to 900mhz on stock volts. can overclock volts to 1.35v and get it stable at 1000mhz/1250mhz on memory


----------



## theghostoftime1978

guys, you can try these links i found half an hour ago.
http://us4-dl.techpowerup.com//Games..._DX11_Pack.exe 546mb
http://us4-dl.techpowerup.com//Games...xture_Pack.exe 1.7gb


----------



## theghostoftime1978

but just have to wait for 1.9 patch to work with these updates


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;14021119*
> I can get it to 900mhz on 1.15v but that's the furthest extent of overclocking with it.
> 
> I can't even get it slightly stable at 950mhz at any voltage at 1.250 or lower. Bad chip I guess, though odd considering it's XXX.


XXX doesn't make it any more special to be honest.

Pretty much all standard editions will clock to XXX clocks.

Just because XFX put XXX on my power supply doesn't mean it's automatically better.

Still looking forward to a good 30fps on my 580 with this new DX11 patch.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14021156*
> yea my asus 5850 can only get to 900mhz on stock volts. can overclock volts to 1.35v and get it stable at 1000mhz/1250mhz on memory


1.35 is insanely high, you'll kill it if you keep running it at that voltage. However I did try 1000mhz at 1.35v a while back and it still insta-crashed on furmark.









My card gets to 865mhz on stock 1.087v, furmark stable, but the extra 35mhz depressingly requires a huge pump in voltage for some reason. My memory is also at 1250mhz.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow*


1.35 is insanely high, you'll kill it if you keep running it at that voltage. However I did try 1000mhz at 1.35v a while back and it still insta-crashed on furmark.









My card gets to 865mhz on stock 1.087v, furmark stable, but the extra 35mhz depressingly requires a huge pump in voltage for some reason. My memory is also at 1250mhz.










yea compared to other 5850's it is higher, but i guess being a non reference design, must have better vrm's, and it is voltage overclockable. I got 18000 pts on 3dmark vantage performance mode on the gpu


----------



## Diabolical999

Get off teh damn site peoplez!


----------



## sigpfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


XXX doesn't make it any more special to be honest.

Pretty much all standard editions will clock to XXX clocks.

Just because XFX put XXX on my power supply doesn't mean it's automatically better.

Still looking forward to a good 30fps on my 580 with this new DX11 patch.


Doesn't mean it's automatically better but surely it is a good PSU







I'm very happy with mine!

Either way - I see it as XXX editions by XFX, or SSC+, SC by EVGA for example only: Are just the tested stable good items. And the plain (vanilla) cards are the ones that didn't test as good. I could be wrong, just the way I've viewed it for the last 4-5 years after buying the higher factory clocked cards most of the time.... -_-


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


XXX doesn't make it any more special to be honest.

Pretty much all standard editions will clock to XXX clocks.

Just because XFX put XXX on my power supply doesn't mean it's automatically better.

Still looking forward to a good 30fps on my 580 with this new DX11 patch.


I read somewhere a while back that the GPU chips are tested and those with better results are branded as 'XXX', rather than just a standard card. And in turn you should expect higher overclocks, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## DarkRyder

dang they are overloaded


----------



## spyros07

Epic overload!!!!


----------



## GrandMax

Anyways, even if it was out. The caps will be broken for two months for all Crossfire users.

We are the only ones than run this tessellation and ultra stuff at 60fps in the first place. With all the screw-ups so far, you really think AMD and Crytek sat down to make the drivers work with the game? Let's be realistic, here: DX11 for Crysis 2 will work for me somewhere in July at best.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


Epic overload!!!!



Maximum overload


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Anyways, even if it was out. The caps will be broken for two months for all Crossfire users.

We are the only ones than run this tessellation and ultra stuff at 60fps in the first place. With all the screw-ups so far, you really think AMD and Crytek sat down to make the drivers work with the game? Let's be realistic, here: DX11 for Crysis 2 will work for me somewhere in July at best.


Sounds about right for AMD, always after the fact.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Still waiting for that patch, and MyCrysis is overloaded most likely due to people going to the site checking out if the patch is out.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Will you guys turn off these extra features if you can't get 60 fps in multiplayer?

i know i will


----------



## Tippy

Servers overloaded, lol.


----------



## GrandMax

With all due respect, Crytek is based in Frankfurt, Germany and it is 4:26pm over there. They are probably heading home to play COD as we speak.


----------



## BradleyW

If we keep on overloading then we may not even get the patch on the server.
*Has anyone ran the patcher in the game directory????*


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If we keep on overloading then we may not even get the patch on the server.
*Has anyone ran the patcher in the game directory????*


Got the exe files last week but I waited to execute them as I got Crysis 2 off steam.


----------



## dealio

can anyone of you boasting upload the 2 file packages to mediafire or something?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If we keep on overloading then we may not even get the patch on the server.
*Has anyone ran the patcher in the game directory????*


I ran it but no update, still waiting.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I ran it but no update, still waiting.


If it's not out by around 8pm tonight then it's not coming. (3:54PM in britain)


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

The website is of course still overflowed. It is only because of the stupidest trolls. Guys posting ******ed threads like a picture of a napkin saying DX11 or some crap....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;14021971*
> The website is of course still overflowed. It is only because of the stupidest trolls. Guys posting ******ed threads like a picture of a napkin saying DX11 or some crap....


lol, picture of their pet dog, hey look it's DX11!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;14021829*
> can anyone of you boasting upload the 2 file packages to mediafire or something?


um yeah... why isnt this ITT?

/thread failure adverted


----------



## GrandMax

What a mess! Again?

They gave us the file without notice, then remove them. The links were then broken and images disappeared. Then they said it would come on monday, but failed to have the servers to support the downloads of their files.

The new Crytek sucks bad. Has Camarillo been fired yet. I would fire him if I was in charge. So much incompetence.


----------



## TwoCables

I'll be laughing when the wait is over.

So much impatience.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I bet this patch got delayed, have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14022186*
> I'll be laughing when the wait is over.
> 
> So much impatience.


Should I $$$ buy it now. Oh wait its a Crysis=mess.


----------



## linkin93

Crytek peaked with Crysis IMO. Still, another DX11 game (patch) means less DX9 ones in the future... I hope.

I just wish they'd release a new console already, with DX10.1 at least.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14021961*
> If it's not out by around 8pm tonight then it's not coming. (3:54PM in britain)


I was able to get into the site, still no update. 11AM US here on the east coast.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14022186*
> I'll be laughing when the wait is over.
> 
> So much impatience.


I am not impatient. I don't really care as I expect nothing from this. My hopes are flying so low right now.

Moreover, this game has been released in march, I find myself quite patient to keep on wanting to see what this gives with the DX11 patch. I have not played the game yet, even if I pre-purchased it.

I just find that Crytek makes every conceivable mistake someone can't think of. I am pretty sure that Multi-GPU support will be broken for both Nvidia and AMD as they've had no clue of what they've been doing since the beginning of this mess.


----------



## Romanrp

They have probably just started making the patch today.


----------



## TwoCables

lol

I don't know my timezones well enough, but maybe it's still Sunday in some parts of the world (like, maybe those parts have people who are looking forward to this patch too).


----------



## Yokes29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I'll be laughing when the wait is over.

So much impatience.










Agreed. Be patient ya'll!
As i mentioned before, i wont be surprised if alot of people get extremely disappointed by the patch, LOL!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


They have probably just started making the patch today.










yah..i would be reall mad then


----------



## rivaldog

That's beast, wish I had a rig capable of running this


----------



## Yokes29

Maybe its coming soon. Site is under maintenace....unless it was hacked by people who desperately wanted the patch. Or...orthey plan to release it at 23:59:59 Mountain time.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

You Tube  



 
Watching this while I wait XD.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yokes29*


Maybe its coming soon. Site is under maintenace....unless it was hacked by people who desperately wanted the patch. Or...orthey plan to release it at 23:59:59 Mountain time.


Yeah,site says its back in 30 mins...
Yeah,site says its back in about 30 mins...


----------



## TwoCables

Well, it says "about" 30 minutes, not "exactly".

Besides, that's just a standard image they put up. For all we know, it could be several hours.

Oh noes!


----------



## Gabkicks

hundreds of thousands of nerds pressing F5= maximum overload, the new suit power also coming with the dx11 patch.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


hundreds of thousands of nerds pressing F5= maximum overload, the new suit power also coming with the dx11 patch.


The site says this:

Something went wrong. 
_Horribly wrong._


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Hey looks like the site is back, and all fast again....

Nothing seems to have changed XD.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol

I don't know my timezones well enough, but maybe it's still Sunday in some parts of the world (like, maybe those parts have people who are looking forward to this patch too).


The 27th is almost over on the other side of the world >.<

http://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/vi...2220&start=220

That being said, I'm totally happy to wait whilst I'm at work, I'll just refresh the page in between calls and utilize this 300mbps connection to download it uberfast


----------



## jjsoviet

*GET IT NAO*

Patch is now LIVE


----------



## C-zom

YES. Downloading now.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


*GET IT NAO*

Patch is now LIVE


1.9 is where?
Ive had these to packs for days but cant be used without 1.9 and the games not auto patching.


----------



## l337sft

I doubt ill be able to max this out obviously, but will i be able to adjust the level of tesselation like in the unigine benchmark? Id like to balance it out for good performance


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


1.9 is where?
Ive had these to packs for days but cant be used without 1.9 and the games not auto patching.










Patch 1.9 is on a separate download page on Nvidia's site. Get it here.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


1.9 is where?
Ive had these to packs for days but cant be used without 1.9 and the games not auto patching.










http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articl...-ultra-upgrade


----------



## l337sft

Omg, downloading, idc if i run it at 3fps, i just wanna see what it looks like lol


----------



## TwoCables

See?

No one ever listens to me.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Patch 1.9 is on a separate download page on Nvidia's site. Get it here.


Thankyou so much.

Clearly its to much to expect Crytek to actually release their latest patch on their own website,why the hell do we have to go to Nvidias website?

ANyway thanks so much for this man.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Thankyou so much.

Clearly its to much to expect Crytek to actually release their latest patch on their own website,why the hell do we have to go to Nvidias website?

ANyway thanks so much for this man.










No problem bro.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


See?

No one ever listens to me.










Easy for you to say. Us Steam Users have to wait even longer! Waiting is enough, BUT WAITING KNOWING THAT NOW PEOPLE ARE ENJOYING THIS IS SICKENING!


----------



## TwoCables

Mine just auto-updated to 1.9.









I'm eating lunch, so I'll install the two packs in a while.


----------



## C-zom

*If your copy of Crysis 2 works through EA Download, EA Origin, Steam, or another digital distribution service with uniquely protected game executables do not download the file labelled Patch 1.9 as your copy will have to receive the patch through their services. You are free to download the DirectX 11 update and high resolution packs, however, as they work with all versions of the game - just ensure you're patched to version 1.9 before installing them.*

My copy broke. D: I need to reinstall from D2D


----------



## L36

1.9 is still not live through Crysis2 launcher. It is live on nvidias site though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Steam is updating my Crysis 2


----------



## TwoCables

It was live on mine.


----------



## BradleyW

yes yes yes!


----------



## superj1977




----------



## TwoCables

lol


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

It is downloading on Steam! Almost done!


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


See?

No one ever listens to me.










I do


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


It is downloading on Steam! Almost done!


Good!


----------



## Outcasst

Well, it sucks. Didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Well, it sucks. Didn't notice a difference.


Serious? I wanted to see Screenies and comparisons


----------



## Outcasst

You'll see it in comparison screenshots, but in game it doesn't matter it still looks bad compared to Crysis 1.


----------



## TwoCables

rotflmao

I bet I'll see a difference.

You have to know what to look for.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm sorry, but a bumpy brick on the floor isn't going to get my attention while i'm in a firefight.

Yes, you can clearly see the tessellation but the game doesn't look better.


----------



## Yokes29

Whoa!! recommended 8gb of RAM. Haha i only got 6.
And since this is an Nvidia game, i can bet my 6970's will not run this properly. I have a feeling i'll have to wait for a driver update from AMD in 2-3 months. Time to play on my nvidia rig for now...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


You'll see it in comparison screenshots, but in game it doesn't matter it still looks bad compared to Crysis 1.


Seeing you have SLI 580s, did you notice a performance hit at all? I wonder how much it hurts lower end graphics cards.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Seeing you have SLI 580s, did you notice a performance hit at all? I wonder how much it hurts lower end graphics cards.


Not sure mate since i have vsync turned on. I'll turn it off and do a run with and without DX11 enabled


----------



## C-zom

lol @ outcast

Guess it made no difference in Metro 2033 and Shogun 2 either eh?









I'll have screenshots up for you guys in 10-15 but I'm sure someone else will first.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Nvidia is friken fast!! Getting 6 mb/s .


----------



## sl00tje

edit: it works now


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Seeing you have SLI 580s, did you notice a performance hit at all? I wonder how much it hurts lower end graphics cards.


Hurts my 480







knocks about a 1/3 of framerates just stood in shadows looking at floor,ingame gets worse and i have seen framerates drop into the 20's.

Thats with my card under water and running 880/202,im off to clock higgher and see if i can raise some cash for a 2nd 480


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yokes29*


Whoa!! recommended 8gb of RAM. Haha i only got 6.
And since this is an Nvidia game, i can bet my 6970's will not run this properly. I have a feeling i'll have to wait for a driver update from AMD in 2-3 months. Time to play on my nvidia rig for now...


Whoa. I just checked the system requirements, and now I'm thinking that I should wait until my SB build is finished. Except, it looks to me like I'm gonna have to stretch my budget to include 8 GB of 1.5V memory. Yikes.

*Edit:* oh damn. The memory I need is cheap.


----------



## Paladin Goo

How does one download this via steam?


----------



## Outcasst

*Extreme Settings DX9 High Res Textures Disabled*




























*Ultra Settings DX11 High Res Textures Enabled*




























Shadows are a bit better and the bricks are bulkier. Not worth a 40FPS performance hit.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wow, that is a huge hit. I see tessellation on the bricks in the pic, but the textures themselves look...the same? Doesn't look that much better. Well I can see the writing on the gun clearer...


----------



## Romanrp

@Outcasst
the second pic still looks like junk compared to the first crysis , sadly you were right







.


----------



## C-zom

My FPS is dead, I can't even run fraps and get you guys screenshots without it crashing and sitting at ~12FPS

Its at least a 40FPS performance hit. And I'm on a 480! I think we need to wait for new drivers to play this reasonably, it doesn't even look that much better at all.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Shadows are a bit better and the bricks are bulkier. Not worth a 40FPS performance hit.


Not "worth"? Or perhaps are you just ornery that it's strangling your SLI 580s?


----------



## BradleyW

oh dear....


----------



## TwoCables

Guys, be sure to turn off/disable any additional tweaks that you had before (or delete your autoexec.cfg files). I'm talking about things like Wasdie's Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Not "worth"? Or perhaps are you just ornery that it's strangling your SLI 580s?










getting 40fps constant with my 6950. looks alot better


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Not "worth"? Or perhaps are you just ornery that it's strangling your SLI 580s?










I was talking in general. For those who are running different GPU's are not going to like this update, it is potentially an FPS killer and for what? 3% better graphics?

& the installation was a fresh install, no custom configs so nothing to interfere.


----------



## Yokes29

As expected: my trifrie 6970 cant handle the pack LOL!! 
i get about 15 - 45 fps v-sync on and off. Good 'ol 6970 cards!
Res @2560x1440


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Not "worth"? Or perhaps are you just ornery that it's strangling your SLI 580s?










This is what we wanted right? To bring our systems to its knees for no apparent reason? That is what Crysis 1 did. Like I said I could see tessellation a bit and notice the gun texture is sharper.


----------



## fear5300

I like how people were like "OMG F YOU CRYTEK!! RAWRRR I WANT MY DX11!!!" Now since they released it.... "F YOU CRYTEK!! RAWRRR YOU MADE MY FPS DROP!!!"

Makes me lolz...


----------



## TwoCables

Me too. I'm laughing my ass off over here.

I love you guys, but damn: there's absolutely no pleasing you.


----------



## C-zom

Best I could do for you guys, it DOES look great, but its too much of a performance hit.

EDIT: Annoying as HELL bug discovered. When you alt tab or go to the main menu, the main menu music NEVER LEAVES. Oh lordy lord does it break immersion now.


----------



## BradleyW

Where can i download the ultra upgrade? MyCrysis is down.


----------



## SperVxo

Didnt they say they could make this game DX11 without performance hits?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I was talking in general. For those who are running different GPU's are not going to like this update, it is potentially an FPS killer and for what? 3% better graphics?

& the installation was a fresh install, no custom configs so nothing to interfere.


I'd say it's a hell of a lot more than 3 percent. It also looks better than the first crysis, IMO...and we all know how hard THAT game is to run, even by todays standards.

Others are right...you're being over critical for the sake of being overcritical, there's just no pleasing you.

P.S. Intead of "But can it run Crysis....?" It should be "But can it run Minecraft?"

EDIT: Still looking for a steam download here....people have said they got it through steam...but HOW!!


----------



## BradleyW

Mycrysis is not working!


----------



## Yokes29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fear5300*


I like how people were like "OMG F YOU CRYTEK!! RAWRRR I WANT MY DX11!!!" Now since they released it.... "F YOU CRYTEK!! RAWRRR YOU MADE MY FPS DROP!!!"

Makes me lolz...










HAHA! agreed.


----------



## dantoddd

some of the reactions are hilarious. So from the looks of it my rig will never be able to handle this in all of it's glory.


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone else having issues getting onto MyCrysis? Am going back to Alice madness returns!


----------



## Riks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


I'd say it's a hell of a lot more than 3 percent. It also looks better than the first crysis, IMO...and we all know how hard THAT game is to run, even by todays standards.

Others are right...you're being over critical for the sake of being overcritical, there's just no pleasing you.

P.S. Intead of "But can it run Crysis....?" It should be "But can it run Minecraft?"

EDIT: Still looking for a steam download here....people have said they got it through steam...but HOW!!


I just logged in and it started automatically.. just 6 mins to go


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14023348*
> Is anyone else having issues getting onto MyCrysis? Am going back to Alice madness returns!


Is it down for some reason? Best we could do is to wait for someone to upload a mirror link for others to use.


----------



## Outcasst

*DX9*










*DX11*










And for those hating on me, I love this game. The gameplay is miles ahead of the first. I'm just disappointed that this is what they could come up with in 4 months.


----------



## razaice

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/download-the-crysis-2-directx-11-ultra-upgrade
Try that.


----------



## BradleyW

It's working now. DL'ing now.


----------



## Yokes29

Try This;
http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/download-the-crysis-2-directx-11-ultra-upgrade
Commence: "F' you Crytek! DX 11 patch sucks why you know make it good" comments on OCN.
I wonder how people with quad SLI 580 and 590's are running it? Betcha over at Nvidia they are playing it using 6 kelper cards.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riks;14023360*
> I just logged in and it started automatically.. just 6 mins to go


I believe that was just a patch.

360mb or something? Yeah...just a patch. The texture pack and tesselation pack are 1.7GB and 545mb respectively.


----------



## SperVxo

Well maybe there will be a driver update like for witcher 2 or dragon age 2 that made a huge diffrent in FPS =)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle;14023419*
> I believe that was just a patch.
> 
> 360mb or something? Yeah...just a patch. The texture pack and tesselation pack are 1.7GB and 545mb respectively.


First comes the patch, and then after that we are free to install the two "optional" packages called "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" and "High Res Textures".

http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14023440*
> First comes the patch, and then after that we are free to install the two "optional" packages called "DX11 Ultra Upgrade" and "High Res Textures".
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11


Oh...well I was under the impression they were installable VIA steam...guess I'll use these than.


----------



## BradleyW

On Mycrysis i am seeing reports from people have they are having stuttering issues/Micro stuttering ect. No idea what rig they have though lol.


----------



## papcrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts;14023462*
> I'm staring at these pictures like its a spot the difference competition, so far I'm loosing. I'm not hating on the patch or game, love it and want DX11 but from those screens I cant see any noticeable Tessellation, or the other fancy **** like in the new trailer showing off all the cool stuff they added...


Same seems like a let down I really cant see any difference apart from the MASSIVE fps hit.


----------



## SperVxo

Well i cant even start the game now. Crysis 2 stop working


----------



## cuddaloreappu

crytek announces "SPOT THE DIFFERENCE COMPETITION"


----------



## SyncMaster753

I'll bet they had SLI580's on the case for that vid.

This is an important addition to the game, The eyecandy is what keeps Crysis 1 relevant.


----------



## capchaos

well quad 580's never exceed 60% but still get between 60-100fps at 2560x 1600. vram at 2gb+ hvent seen it drop below that. does look really nice though. tried it at 7680x1600 but i hit the vram wall at 3+gb on my cards


----------



## todior

well it runs really good on my rig around 40fps maxed out at 1080p. Its is really smooth. no suttering or slowing down

vram usage 1.5 gb lol


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14023374*
> *DX9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DX11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those hating on me, I love this game. The gameplay is miles ahead of the first. I'm just disappointed that this is what they could come up with in 4 months.


Hrm....I'm pretty sure my eyes aren't deceiving me...but I can't tell the difference between these two screenshot...(aside from fps)


----------



## jjsoviet

The rage is high in this forum.


----------



## Mobius01

The only difference I can see is on the wood in both bottom corners.


----------



## Captain Bucket

That isn't the kind of scene where you'd notice the difference, you're too far away from anything to notice tessellation or textures.


----------



## grunion

Right away I see an extra ring around the fountain, other than that it takes switching between images to see the other subtle differences.

Definitely don't see anything that says hey give me 40% of your fps


----------



## Outcasst

Some more comparisons, this time in an enclosed space.

*DX9*










*DX11*










*DX9*










*DX11*


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14023652*
> Some more comparisons, this time in an enclosed space.


Thanks for these.


----------



## MacA

Okay Crytek next time just don't release any patch if that's the result.

We were asking for something that would put our rigs to their knees. We got it. But we should have explicitly asked for actual graphical improvements as well because seems like Crytek didn't quite understand that part.

If I can't see any difference on screenshots, just imagine when you are running around not giving any attention to the tesselation on the wall you are hiding behind.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

LOL OCN=One Can't Win.


----------



## noahhova

The game already looked great...

As an OCN member most of you know there isn't a huge visual difference between top end DX9 and DX11 as it is now.

What did you really expect?? Better lightning shadows DOF and tess...thats what you get!!


----------



## Chris13002

The texures look better and the brick walls as stated before release... Also the motion blur seems to have added better looking gameplay as a screenshot cannot justify that...
As for a performance hit, It was nothing that I noticed on my machine. The Benchmark.bat won't even run as a valid win32 application anymore...

I can still tell it is averaging over 60fps...


----------



## Aeru

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot.









DLing both packs (DX11/high res textures) takes a whopping 30 minutes.


----------



## Romanrp

IMO, crysis 2 is still lacking the "crispiness" of Crysis 1 graphocs.


----------



## mindgoessnap

Somehow my framerate has gone in the ****ter. I really don't know why. I have 3 GTX 580 cards in SLI mode, which would easily get me around 120 fps in DX9. For some reason, I am now getting about 10% of that. Sometimes I can count the FPS with both hands. Apparently some people are getting better results than me.

I avoided the latest WHQL Nvidia driver because of the yellow screen bug. Has the patch fixed that?


----------



## Villosa

Lol, bunch of whiners up in here...

No DX11 = Whine!
DX11 Released = Whine!
I go back in time to prevent Crysis 2 being released to stop whiners = Whine!

Updating to v1.9 now...


----------



## Outcasst

At what resolution? I get around 120 with DX9 and 1080p.


----------



## un1b4ll

I AM VANQUISHED
- my computer


----------



## MacA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


Lol, bunch of whiners up in here...

No DX11 = Whine!
DX11 Released = Whine!
I go back in time to prevent Crysis 2 being released to stop whiners = Whine!

Updating to v1.9 now...


There is an actual difference between being a whiner and being demanding.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacA*


There is an actual difference between being a whiner and being demanding.


Do explain please







.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Honestly i was complaining about poor textures and overall graphics in Crysis 2 but so far i love the patch tessellated walls look like nothing you ever seen before in any game.








Some parts of the game now look way beyond what Crysis 1 had to offer.
I'm going to play some more too see how it looks further into the game but so far GG Crytek.
Crysis 2 will never be what original Crysis was but this patch makes it much more enjoyable.
As for the performance hit with 480's SLI and V-Sync on i don't feel any , everything is smooth no problems at all so far.

EDIT: 
It could do with more high resolution textures but that would probably re skin the game lol 
at least most of fugly textures are gone , like ambulances for instance.


----------



## scatlm

The company effed us over, period. It's not about whining. It's about getting what you paid for. It's about a company who spent years marketing their game to the PC community telling us it was going to be a benchmark setter among other unfulfilled promises.

To those who are complaining about the whining. You are whining yourselves by taking the time to post on this thread complaning about the above mentioned.

Everyone has the right to be pissed off at crytek. I myself will not give them another dime ever again.

They pulled the biggest series of bait & switch in gaming history.

[/endrant]


----------



## munaim1

*This is for those looking to download the 1.9 patch manually, dx11 and texture pack.*

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articl...-ultra-upgrade

Mine for some reason doesn't want to load the auto update.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


IMO, crysis 2 is still lacking the "crispiness" of Crysis 1 graphocs.


Yeah I agree with the foliage part which was obviously in a much more jungled environment... Crysis 1 still runs worse then this after the dx11 patch upgrade.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindgoessnap*


Somehow my framerate has gone in the ****ter. I really don't know why. I have 3 GTX 580 cards in SLI mode, which would easily get me around 120 fps in DX9. For some reason, I am now getting about 10% of that. Sometimes I can count the FPS with both hands. Apparently some people are getting better results than me.

I avoided the latest WHQL Nvidia driver because of the yellow screen bug. Has the patch fixed that?


10%??? Definitely try the latest drivers please... Because Like I said, I didn't notice any slow-downs after the patch with both packs and ultra resolutions... I am definitely averaging adove 60FPS...

That is crazy, am I the only one here where it still runs good?


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


This is what we wanted right? To bring our systems to its knees for no apparent reason? That is what Metro 2033 did.


Fixed for you. Crysis 1 blew my mind even if I played it 3 years late, the performance hit was well worth the graphical reward.


----------



## scatlm

You're kidding right? The tessellation in this game is utter crap. You can't even notice it on still screenshots.


----------



## MacA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KBcobra*


Do explain please







.


Whiner: loves to complain, for the sake of complaining. Will try his best to find something to complain about.

Demanding person: He wants something done right and if it's not he will tell you so, whether you like or not.


----------



## th3illusiveman

the difference is in the details guys, Don't go looking for a Green building instead of a red one. Look at the textures, reflections, effects etc.

trust me the differences are VERY noticeable. Hell even explosions pack a bigger punch now and look way better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


You're kidding right? The tessellation in this game is utter crap. You can't even notice it on still screenshots.


No, its there. Still shots don't do the game justice, you need to interact with the engine to see its quirks. The rocks look WAY better.


----------



## BradleyW

DL'ing still. Done in 2 hours.


----------



## Villosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacA*


Whiner: loves to complain, for the sake of complaining. Will try his best to find something to complain about.

Demanding person: He wants something done right and if it's not he will tell you so, whether you like or not.


That's the problem, most of the hate in this thread are from whiners, period. Can't argue the point with me because we have about 60 pages worth of it before the patch came out and DX11/HiRes Textures installed.


----------



## BradleyW

I think many people already made their mind up wether they like the Dx11 or not. Way before it even came out.


----------



## MacA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


That's the problem, most of the hate in this thread are from whiners, period. Can't argue the point with me because we have about 60 pages worth of it before the patch came out and DX11/HiRes Textures installed.


Maybe, I won't bother checking all the pages which are all filled with: 
"CRYTEK, Y U NO RELEASE TEH PATCH YET?"

But some of us are genuinely dissapointed. I expected this to be Crytek's way to tell us that we, pc gamers, are still important for them.
I was wrong. This was simply a way to boost sales because some people, trusting Crytek, will buy the game just because it is now a "full-blown PC game"... in theory.
Maybe they really tried to please us, but if that's the case, the dev team lost its touch.

EDIT: I'll try the update myself, if what some of you said is right there should be a noticeable difference (other than FPS drop =_=).
If there is indeed a good difference I swear I'll come back here and express all my respect for Crytek.


----------



## mindgoessnap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris13002*


10%??? Definitely try the latest drivers please... Because Like I said, I didn't notice any slow-downs after the patch with both packs and ultra resolutions... I am definitely averaging adove 60FPS...


OK, as long as that yellow screen bug doesn't come up I'll try the new drivers. Thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Darnit! Hi-res pack will take 45 mins to d/l and I gotta go to work!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Somebody take some actual screenshots featuring close ups of the textures, because that's where you'll notice the tessellation, not from 100+ in-game meters away. I am sure the engine is not rendering the maximum number of vertices at all times, I would assume tessellation would only rendered on textures close to the camera, to save on resources obviously.


----------



## Wishmaker

I played Crysis 1 on my old Prescott at 800x600 resolution. Super low graphics and don't ask how enjoyable it was. Then I built my 2 sig rigs a few years later and I played the game again just for the graphics. I did not regret it one bit, well okay there were times when I was planning to run Terry Makedon over with my car for not optimizing crossfire performance right on both my rigs but that was then and this is now.

Having all that eyecandy should not detract from the larger picture : the game was so badly coded that you can count on one hand the rigs on OCN that can play it on 1080p with V-SYNC! Yeah in 2011.

In any case, having purchased Crysis 2 at launch and believing the hype that CryEngine 3 was optimised to give graphics that were as good as Crysis 1, I said good graphics not a hog on resources. It seems you cannot have one without the other.

From the Crytek feedback it seems that they learned their lesson and the next installment will be like Crysis 1.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindgoessnap*


OK, as long as that yellow screen bug doesn't come up I'll try the new drivers. Thanks!


Here are some screens of what I average...









































And this is with my min frames...(that I could find)


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I am grateful to Crytek for releasing the DX11 upgrade option, but I don't see a difference between it and DX9.


----------



## Wishmaker

Can you say ...PLACEBO effect?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Can you say ...PLACEBO effect?


















Haha,quite possibly true apart from the bricks of course!
Gota ask...*** took all this time? was it just one guy with an old Dell P4.


----------



## Chris13002

More than just bricks...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=kUvCWA2jevE


----------



## Paladin Goo

Placebo effect? It gave you everything that DX11 would give you...more outstanding object detection on things like bricks and cobble etc, better ambient lighting etc.

Plus the high res textures are NOTICEABLY better. Just what were you expecting? They didn't promise anything they didn't give us.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris13002*


More than just bricks...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=kUvCWA2jevE


Post me some actuall in-game screen shot comparisons that highlight exactly the changes made to textures and the tesselation.

I have only so far seen an impressive worthwhile difference in BRICKS?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


I have only so far seen an impressive worthwhile difference in BRICKS?










That's pretty much all DX11 is going to give you over DX9 apart from better lighting etc, which the patch ALSO gives...I mean seriously.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Post me some actuall in-game screen shot comparisons that highlight exactly the changes made to textures and the tesselation.

I have only so far seen an impressive worthwhile difference in BRICKS?










um what exactly do you expect from the tesselation?


----------



## Aeru

For all the people saying they see NO difference between DX9 and DX11:

  
 You Tube


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## MacA

Great now I get the same bug I used to get with Crysis 1: 24hz fullscreen.

How in hell is that bug not solved after all those years?


----------



## h2on0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maca*


great now i get the same bug as i used to get with crysis 1: 24hz fullscreen.

How in hell is that bug not solved after all those years?


+1


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


For all the people saying they see NO difference between DX9 and DX11:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTNg0...layer_embedded


Nice video... too much work for me to take screenshot differences as you have to restart the game to make changes into effect...


----------



## superj1977

I have just been in-game and noticed the following in console,is this normal as all i see are are errors about stuff failing etc.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


um what exactly do you expect from the tesselation?


To be able to compare screen shots and notice a difference in the contours and edges to items,more shaping and not just straight lines,so items look of a beleiveable shape and depth.

I have seen the proposed tesselation in the up-run to this patch and it looks like id expect to see,ingame im failing to notice a difference with the exception of now being diplsyed by MSI AB in top left of screen that the game is now running in DX11.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


To be able to compare screen shots and notice a difference in the contours and edges to items,more shaping and not just straight lines,so items look of a beleiveable shape and depth.

I have seen the proposed tesselation in the up-run to this patch and it looks like id expect to see,ingame im failing to notice a difference with the exception of now being diplsyed by MSI AB in top left of screen that the game is now running in DX11.


Thats a lot to ask for. And I agree that not everyone goes up to brick walls to stare at them... 
But look at Alien Vs Predator and Metro 2033, you literally have to zoom in to see the differences. I am pretty impressed with the DX11 differences especially compared to Metro which seems much more poorly coded IMO...


----------



## Hfire3

I had a question and was too lazy read through all the posts. Is Steam going to download and install this patch automatically or do we have to go to the the Crysis site to get the patch?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hfire3*


I had a question and was too lazy read through all the posts. Is Steam going to download and install this patch automatically or do we have to go to the the Crysis site to get the patch?


should update automatically as you try to run Crysis... mines did...


----------



## Exostenza

It says 64 bit is required for the high res texture pack, but the game runs in 32 bit mode. What am I missing? I looked for a 64 bit executable like Crysis 1, but nothing could be found.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris13002*


Thats a lot to ask for.


So what actually should i expect to see from the DX11 Tesellation feature then?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


It says 64 bit is required for the high res texture pack, but the game runs in 32 bit mode. What am I missing? I looked for a 64 bit executable like Crysis 1, but nothing could be found.


Im sure that reffers to your OS to overcome ram limit of 32bit OS.


----------



## born2bwild

I think the difference is very noticeable with both updates. Textures look much better, and DX11 tessellation makes the ground, and other surfaces, as well as lighting look significantly better.


----------



## TwoCables

I just reached the part in the Subway where the suit says I should activate Nanovision (where Gould says he is seeing "dozens of heat signatures"), and I just passed the part where that C.E.L.L. operative is fighting a nest of Ceph Ticks.

I only have one thing to say so far: WHOA!!! It's all about the small details, but damn I'm seeing every little change and I'm very, very, very, very impressed!

You know that little store you have to walk through right before you jump up (with a ledge grab) to finally get Armor Mode? I finally noticed that they have a shiny marble countertop because everything was reflecting off its surface.

There are hundreds of other details I notices so far, but wow: I'm absolutely, definitely, positively going to build a new system. Then sometime after that I'll get GTX 580 or something. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


It says 64 bit is required for the high res texture pack, but the game runs in 32 bit mode. What am I missing? I looked for a 64 bit executable like Crysis 1, but nothing could be found.


The reason why it requires 64-bit is so that it can use the extra system memory. The recommended amount of system memory is 8 GB now.


----------



## Nemesis158

Crysis 2 now beats down my 5870 in DX11
















also, if you really want to make sure tessellation is working, just look at the tires on the big semi trucks.......


----------



## KBcobra

I pulled this off the Crytek pdf
Quote:


> The owners of high end recommended graphics cards, such as the NVIDIA 480 GTX or equivalent, should be able to run the game with Ultra settings at a resolution of 1080p with an average frame rate of 35 fps.


Here is interesting read about the differences.
https://secure.mycrysis.com/sites/default/files/support/download/c2_dx11_ultra_upgrade.pdf


----------



## c0nnection

Here are some real pics. Better than this Outcast dude's sloppy photos.


----------



## Exostenza

It says 64 bit is required for the high res texture pack, but the game runs in 32 bit mode. What am I missing? I looked for a 64 bit executable like Crysis 1, but nothing could be found.

EDIT: Don't know how this got double posted all the way down here...


----------



## superj1977

Im gona download and install again as im not too sure my updates have taken effect,especially with the errors in console i posted earlier.
I can see that theres without doubt some possitive feedback about this,its possible its my install so i,ll install again.

http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...9-50-30-54.jpg


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacA*


Great now I get the same bug I used to get with Crysis 1: 24hz fullscreen.

How in hell is that bug not solved after all those years?


Hit alt+enter a few times and that should fix it. Worked for me in Crysis 1 and this fellow on another thread in Crysis 2

Originally Posted by h2on0 View Post
So I got the dreaded crysis 24hz refresh rate with this dx11 update.
Alt-tab didn't work.
searched..... found this
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....44#post3843663
the reg edit didn't work so I put it back to normal and tried the little Direct Refresh program that didn't work either. However, with the direct refresh program running and an alt-enter a few times I was able to get to the 1080p @ 60z and my frame rate lock at 60 with both 5870's running(not in window mode!).
W00T!!!!


----------



## Chris13002

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *superj1977*   So what actually should i expect to see from the DX11 Tesellation feature then?  
Looking at the ground, more rocks, the statue here in this video and bricks... So Tesselation won't make that significant difference during gaming...
Other effects like DOF (depth of field) make a good difference while gaming and reflections, shadows, motion blur and enhanced water... You actually see these small differences while gaming...

Sorry but for you, this is the second i'm posting this video here...

  
 You Tube


----------



## TwoCables

The reason why it requires 64-bit is because it needs more system memory; the recommended amount of system memory is 8 GB now.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Im sure that reffers to your OS to overcome ram limit of 32bit OS.


 thanks


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris13002*


Looking at the ground, more rocks, the statue here in this video and bricks... So Tesselation won't make that significant difference during gaming...
Other effects like DOF (depth of field) make a good difference while gaming and reflections, shadows, motion blur and enhanced water... You actually see these small differences while gaming...

Sorry but for you, this is the second i'm posting this video here for you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTNg0...layer_embedded


Thanks for this video,if this is what i should be seeing then id be happy.
However im now very very sure i have a bad install and im allready redownloading and installing taking into light the errors i have seen in the ingame console.

Hopefully i will see some difference after install.

R+


----------



## grunion

Where's the tessellation option?

Attachment 217269


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Here are some real pics. Better than this Outcast dude's sloppy photos.


Thank you - anyone can take crap-hole screen shots of any game and say "this looks piss poor" and moan. But you actually took 5 minutes to take screen shots of things that were CHANGED.

Well done


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Thanks for this video,if this is what i should be seeing then id be happy.
However im now very very sure i have a bad install and im allready redownloading and installing taking into light the errors i have seen in the ingame console.

Hopefully i will see some difference after install.

R+


np, I am still impressed with the video myself. As for the console errors, I too get all of these and have been since the original Crysis... During the reinstall, make sure you patch it in the right order, I believe the high resolution requires the dx11 pack to be installed first...

So do the 1.9 patch -> DX11 pack -> High Res Pack


----------



## meetajhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Where's the tessellation option?

Attachment 217269


OBJECT detail in ultra is tessellation. Honestly playing this on console and dx 11 has made no high difference. This again ends up as a benchmark program. Battlefield will end being a little better than bad company 2 coz BC2 itself looks really good. I just can't w8 for Rage the entire game is gonna look tessellated.


----------



## Aeru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...9-50-30-54.jpg


Bah, I also got that problem.


----------



## grunion

Well these ultra settings barely put a dent in fps.
I imagine the texture will take care of that.


----------



## c0nnection

Some more


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeru*


Bah, I also got that problem.











I dunno if its a problem maybe its not,but im not happy that i see errors and i dont see improvements ingame so im reinstalling.

The guy that posted the video"*Chris13002*" brought something else to my attention that to me says my install is bad....interactive water,mine was nothing like that at all,it was just as it was before.

He also mentioned about he order of the patches when installing and i installed in different order.
Hopefully i see some nice looking gameplay tonight


----------



## grunion

Gtx295=dx10


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Gtx295=dx10










Hehe...

c0nnection,dude please tell me these shots are not from your sig rig gpu?


----------



## c0nnection

They are. I tweaked some settings. But the performance is horrible.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Hit alt+enter a few times and that should fix it. Worked for me in Crysis 1 and this fellow on another thread in Crysis 2

Originally Posted by h2on0 View Post
So I got the dreaded crysis 24hz refresh rate with this dx11 update.
Alt-tab didn't work.
searched..... found this
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....44#post3843663
the reg edit didn't work so I put it back to normal and tried the little Direct Refresh program that didn't work either. However, with the direct refresh program running and an alt-enter a few times I was able to get to the 1080p @ 60z and my frame rate lock at 60 with both 5870's running(not in window mode!).
W00T!!!!


Actually didnt work. I jumped the gun. However, forgeting all that i was able to get it to run in crossfire mode with the crossfire logo showing ingame by setting the in game resolution to 1920x1072


----------



## superj1977

But the GTX295 isnt even DX11 capable is it?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Here are some real pics. Better than this Outcast dude's sloppy photos.


I don't own the game yet but it's obvious you can see huge differences in things with the patch. While I thought the demo already looked good, this kicks it up a notch. Shadows appear improved, obviously the tesselation is there. No shots of water but man... what a change.

Thanks for taking the time to show the difference.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I'm also wondering how c0nnection has DX11 effects enabled on a GTX295... Unless, the game just calls for specific instructions (which may reside in DX10.1 and DX11)?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Is this game running better with the 6950 and 6970? The reason being those 2 cards have Huge amounts of memory


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*


I'm also wondering how c0nnection has DX11 effects enabled on a GTX295... Unless, the game just calls for specific instructions (which may reside in DX10.1 and DX11)?


this too.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I believe the GTX295 supports many of the DX11 features (as they are in DX10.1 as well), however the biggest one that it supposedly does not support is tessellation... and well that's probably one of the bigger features we're looking for here.

EDIT: I recall a while back before the 295 was released, people were expecting it to be a DX11 card as I think they ran some demos on it or something; however, when it was released nvidia opted with just 10.1 and it cannot provide support for tessellation.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

I don't like this.


----------



## superj1977

c0nnection,why do some of your shots have different resolutions and display different languages?

1st shot is 1600x900 and in ENG/US
2nd shot is 1920x1080 and in Chinese or something?


----------



## Hawk777th

Downloading now woot!


----------



## c0nnection

I was just pulling your chains. I got the shots from another site.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


c0nnection,why do some of your shots have different resolutions and display different languages?

1st shot is 1600x900 and in ENG/US
2nd shot is 1920x1080 and in Chinese or something?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*











I was just pulling your chains. I got the shots from another site.










oh right,i see.

So when you was bashing that guy earlier... "Better than this Outcast dude's sloppy photos"

You was basically.......ah....forget it,CBA.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Some more











Hey look! There's a donut!

Mmmm....


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*











I was just pulling your chains. I got the shots from another site.


Pretty lame, how about you stay out of this thread now.

Anyway I installed all the patches, etc..

Not really impressed with anything other than the flicker is now gone.

Lowest fps I hit was 46fps, runs pretty darn smooth.
I did get the windows ran out of memory alert.

Attachment 217271


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14026081*
> Pretty lame, how about you stay out of this thread now.
> 
> Anyway I installed all the patches, etc..
> 
> Not really impressed with anything other than the flicker is now gone.
> 
> Lowest fps I hit was 46fps, runs pretty darn smooth.
> I did get the windows ran out of memory alert.
> 
> View attachment 217271


Weird. I haven't gotten any 'out of memory' alerts/errors yet. Although, the performance is making me extremely glad that I'm finally going to upgrade to Sandy Bridge.


----------



## jameskelsey

OK,started Origin and then C2. It updated itself to 1.9,I then installed DX 11 patch then high res patch. Restarted computer and now Crysis 2 wont run,says program stopped responding. Running 11-6 drivers, any ideas?


----------



## grunion

Ah there's 2 places in the menu to enable DX11 options.


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey;14026230*
> OK,started Origin and then C2. It updated itself to 1.9,I then installed DX 11 patch then high res patch. Restarted computer and now Crysis 2 wont run,says program stopped responding. Running 11-6 drivers, any ideas?


Bug in Origin. Run the game directly from it's executable file.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14026336*
> Ah there's 2 places in the menu to enable DX11 options.


More impressed now?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14026382*
> More impressed now?


LOL

Now it won't even run


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Whoops! Something tells me that it's going to be a while until they work all the bugs out.


----------



## grunion

Starts fine, loads fine, then switches to windowed mode.

I try to go fullscreen and it kicks me to desktop with the not enough memory error.
I just increased my PF, if that doesn't work I'll add some memory.
I'm only using 980mb at desktop.


----------



## t3haxle

Well, when I go to play it doesn't work in fullscreen anymore, "mode not supported" appears on my display. If I press alt+enter to switch to windowed mode it's fine, except I don't want to play in windowed mode. This didn't happen before the patches.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timAHH;14026346*
> Bug in Origin. Run the game directly from it's executable file.


Thanks, that did the trick. Had to turn the game down to very high settings because it wasn't running smooth on Ultra. Must be to much for my card in eyefinity setup.


----------



## rubicsphere

Does it seem to anyone else that the amount of AA is lower now? Especially in distant objects


----------



## grunion

Increasing my my PF to 4gb fixed it.

Games looks better, gotta really pay attention.
Also getting more slowdowns, still very playable.


----------



## BradleyW

The game runs extremely well on my PC in DX11 Max out, High Tex Res, tess ect. I only get slow downs if i go up close to huge piles of rubble. In fire fights and huge explosions, cut scenes with massive distruction, am on a solid 60fps!


----------



## ski-bum

Run game as admin to get rid of windowed mode.
I think the game looks much better now. Look at statues or rock formations or faces. Also, my sig rig is running it "balls to the walls" with no problems at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I admit that I'm impressed with the performance so far. Although, I've spent way too much time touring the maps so I haven't gotten very far. I'm currently taking a long break because I'm very sleepy for some reason.


----------



## BradleyW

I've had fps drops here and there for no reason. I have much better fps in big fire fights! Overall i am on an average of 50-60.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14027354*
> I've had fps drops here and there for no reason. I have much better fps in big fire fights! Overall i am on an average of 50-60.


you think new drivers would increase performance? i need a new 6950 -_-


----------



## BradleyW

Get another 6950? I have a strange huge fps drop if i put my face onto a brick wall or a pile of rubble. Could be the tesselation at it's highest point maybe? I can't believe that at least 60-70 percent of the game i am on a solid 60. Done first 4 missions.


----------



## kcuestag

There should be an Optimization fix by AMD hopefully.

It is not reasonable at all that a GTX570 SLI gets 75-85fps where a HD6970 CFX only gets 45-65fps.

Sure the game is still smooth and playable, but the performance difference is just ridiculous.


----------



## rubicsphere

CFX isn't working here!! With Afterburner I get 0% GPU usage on my 2nd card

Edit: OOOOPS nevermind


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14027781*
> There should be an Optimization fix by AMD hopefully.
> 
> It is not reasonable at all that a GTX570 SLI gets 75-85fps where a HD6970 CFX only gets 45-65fps.
> 
> Sure the game is still smooth and playable, but the performance difference is just ridiculous.


yeah but doesnt a GTX570 smash a 6970 in general?

until recently, Crysis has always loved Nvidia more.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14027781*
> There should be an Optimization fix by AMD hopefully.
> 
> It is not reasonable at all that a GTX570 SLI gets 75-85fps where a HD6970 CFX only gets 45-65fps.
> 
> Sure the game is still smooth and playable, but the performance difference is just ridiculous.


Yeah this could be right. AMD needs to know about this ASAP.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob;14027921*
> yeah but doesnt a GTX570 smash a 6970 in general?
> 
> until recently, Crysis has always loved Nvidia more.


Well in a SLI vs CFX perspective 2 6970's take 2 GTX 570s I believe.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;14027982*
> Well in a SLI vs CFX perspective 2 6970's take 2 GTX 570s I believe.


Only if they're at stock. But since the 6970s overclock ~10%, and the GTX 570s overclock ~20%, when both are overclocked the GTX 570 SLI offers better performance in most games.


----------



## ski-bum

How can I see my frame rate during game play?


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;14028071*
> How can I see my frame rate during game play?


Use Fraps.


----------



## BradleyW

I just did a quick test. Ran with single card. getting around 35fps. 2 cards, getting 70. (In a perticular area, not through out all gameplay)


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;14028071*
> How can I see my frame rate during game play?


http://www.fraps.com/download.php


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;14028071*
> How can I see my frame rate during game play?


There is also Playclaw...

http://www.playclaw.com/


----------



## BradleyW

Ok it's time to play the compare fps game. Everyone go to this level. I think it's level 4 after getting the alien DNA for the first time. This is the very beginning of the level in question.
Max out, Ultra, HiRes, 1080p, CF6970 Stock, x2 scaling.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;14028071*
> How can I see my frame rate during game play?


You can also use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner. They both have built-in tools that monitor the framerates using the same font that Bradley has, except in a different color (same default upper-left position too).


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14028387*
> You can also use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner. They both have built-in tools that monitor the framerates using the same font that Bradley has, except in a different color (same default upper-left position too).


Thanks everyone. I feel like a noob. I already knew that Percision would show them. Brain fart!


----------



## 222Panther222

Only bricks and rocks? Tessel the planet!!!


----------



## born2bwild

DX11 + HiRes Textures, 1080p, Ultra, GTX 570 SLI @ 860/2100:


----------



## TwoCables

born2bwild: he's asking us to compare framerates


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Highest VRAM usage yet...

*Single Display 1920x1200*










*2D Surround 5960x1200*


----------



## Gabkicks

I wish the guy who made the FBWH benchtool for crysis would make one for crysis 2...


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14028554*
> born2bwild: he's asking us to compare framerates


The frame-rate is in the pic.


----------



## superj1977

Well i have redownloaded and installed my game.

I can now say there must have been something wrong with the way i patched my prior installation as i can now see the effects of the DX11 patch etc.
Its pretty darn good as well,some places a bit harder to find a bit of tesselation but in other places theres lots of eyecandy.

Im actually very happy now and im gona finnish the campaign.


----------



## un1b4ll

mmm purdeeee

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576674944655441770/888D077313A0CCC553196B11525032A4AFBA5366/


----------



## luanswan2002

Just installed the DX 11 patch and texture updates, played a few levels. Ultra setting at 1080p runs at 25 FPS on my machine. Game definitely looks a lot better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;14028598*
> The frame-rate is in the pic.


There's no longer a pic in that post - at least not on my end.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14028768*
> There's no longer a pic in that post - at least not on my end.


Really? That's weird.

I tried to fix it, tell me if you now see a pic.


----------



## c0nnection

Everything looks amazing. I need to get a 580 now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2SDR0c4mo8[/ame]


----------



## un1b4ll

Seriously loving this patch, dont even mind 1280x800, the benefit of having everything else on ultra is worth it.

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576674944655624818/A810D7949458246FBA86C684E4D23A7E3AB364B1/


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14028833*
> Everything looks amazing. I need to get a 580 now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2SDR0c4mo8


Yea I am even faltering man XD. I mostly am at around 60, but when I start getting in high action scenes the drop is significant. Mostly due to I believe, the enhanced particles.


----------



## Jayek

Anyone else having the issue where you start the game (with vsync enabled) and only get max 50 FPS?

This is happening to me, but when i disable vsync, then re-enable it, I get full fluctuation from 70-120 (I have a 120hz monitor).

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.

EDIT - This is the issue I'm having....

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=33164


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK;14024619*
> Anyone experiencing this?


Yes i have experienced this too...but only when running the game in DX9 once its been patched to DX11 etc.

Check my comparison vids and look at the scond one(DX9) and you will see the gun edges take the look of the surrounding area and sort of dissapear quite weirdly.

And yes i know i made spelling mistake,maybe i will redo vid later if i can be arsed








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU0zpDqBs0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VbwEbka40[/ame]


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14028250*
> Ok it's time to play the compare fps game. Everyone go to this level. I think it's level 4 after getting the alien DNA for the first time. This is the very beginning of the level in question.
> Max out, Ultra, HiRes, 1080p, CF6970 Stock, x2 scaling.


good idea

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1052854-unofficial-crysis-2-dx11-highres-performance.html


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Let me be the first to say that I notice no difference. Maybe it's because I haven't played it yet (I currently don't have a computer capable of running it, even on low), but it just looks like regular Crysis 2 to me.

Maybe I'll post here again once I can run it.


----------



## strap624

Getting 57 FPS average with my crossfire 5870's!!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14029081*
> Let me be the first to say that I notice no difference. Maybe it's because I haven't played it yet (I currently don't have a computer capable of running it, even on low), but it just looks like regular Crysis 2 to me.
> 
> Maybe I'll post here again once I can run it.


Tiny little bits in this video but theres more than this.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU0zpDqBs0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VbwEbka40[/ame]


----------



## c0nnection

The tessellation in some areas look horrible as shown as the video above. The rocks on the cliff edges look wavy.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14029214*
> The tessellation in some areas look horrible as shown as the video above. The rocks on the cliff edges look wavy.


Yes i agree,looks like they have just done a quick job on it,but still its there


----------



## amstech

I am running it at 1920 X 1080 Ultra/DX11/Full Tess at 35min-60maxFPS (Vsnyc locked)...avg 45-55.
Very happy with my results.

For 1600P I am going to need another GF-110.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;14028808*
> Really? That's weird.
> 
> I tried to fix it, tell me if you now see a pic.


Yeah, it's there now. I still remember the original.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14029081*
> Let me be the first to say that I notice no difference. Maybe it's because I haven't played it yet (I currently don't have a computer capable of running it, even on low), but it just looks like regular Crysis 2 to me.
> 
> Maybe I'll post here again once I can run it.


Oh believe me, there's a difference. Actually, I see differences all over the place in every area from the much-higher resolution textures, the lighting, the shadows, the DX11 effects, the different gore effects, the difference in the way objects react when I shoot them, the new reflections on things, etc., etc., etc.

Try to take my word for it: according to my profile (I only play SP), I logged in a total of 190 hours, 57 minutes, and 4 seconds (190:57:04). That's almost 8 straight days worth of time that I have put into this game (192 hours would be 8 days). So if anyone would be able to spot all of the differences, then it's me.


----------



## dealio

oh, there are huge differences all over the place, even in MP

and flickering is gone, even the NANO VISION flicker


----------



## xguntherc

Two Cables knows his ishhh..

So should I download the full DX11 patch, or just the High Res texture DX11 patch? I'm currently running a single GTX 480 highly OC'd


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;14029108*
> Tiny little bits in this video but theres more than this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU0zpDqBs0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VbwEbka40


Reminds me of STALKER's POM implementation.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKHbtxmybmc[/ame]


----------



## ACHILEE5

I played the game from "start to finish" today








60fps v-sync all maxed out









This was typical fps/GPU load

















I guess 2600k and two GTX480 in Sli, isn't overkill for 1080p after all


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029446*
> Two Cables knows his ishhh..
> 
> So should I download the full DX11 patch, or just the High Res texture DX11 patch? I'm currently running a single GTX 480 highly OC'd


Install both because then you'll have the option to try them out. They become in-game menu options that you get to play with.


----------



## xguntherc

So will my Single 480 handle the full DX11 changes?


----------



## Xinoxide

I am noticing alot of alpha blending issues with this update, things like muzzleflash are more often than not appearing as staggered SQUARE sprites. also saw a few instances where grass sprites did this with other effects in front or behind.

I think the update could use some updates, and that probably will happen.

Other than that, seeing my GTS450 crawl with tesselation was fun.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029525*
> So will my Single 480 handle the full DX11 changes?


Not in the vram department. Other than that, yes.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I installed everything, too me the game looks the same, and Crytek did not add an option for anti aliasing, and it feels choppy though the FPS is ranging between 70-90FPS on my setup. I also noticed now the game fully uses the VRAM, before that it wasn't even using 1GB, but whatever.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029525*
> So will my Single 480 handle the full DX11 changes?


I think it will be fine (I think you'll be pleased with it).


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;14029540*
> I installed everything, too me the game looks the same, and Crytek did not add an option for anti aliasing, and it feels choppy though the FPS is ranging between 70-90FPS on my setup. I also noticed now the game fully uses the VRAM, before that it wasn't even using 1GB, but whatever.


The ground and walls look radically different with the new update. Make sure you've installed it correctly, and that it's activated.


----------



## xguntherc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14029524*
> Install both because then you'll have the option to try them out. They become in-game menu options that you get to play with.


Install both, isn't the ULTRA pack everything, and then the DX11 texture pack just a lighter version? I wouldn't think we should have to install both, that would just be dumb.

I just installed Ultra pack but I'm currently downloading a few torrents, encoding 3 video's and streaming some Philly Defranco (sxephil) to my TV so I'll have to wait a few minutes. lol


----------



## renji1337

nope, you need to install both


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14029560*
> I think it will be fine (I think you'll be pleased with it).


I applaud your efforts for trying to get people to not hate this game for stupid reasons, but its much like stopping a tidal wave with your hands.

I enjoyed the game pre-patch, and judging by your game time logged, probably about the same or even slightly less than you.

The changes were NOT necessary, but are a fantastic addition to what is already what I consider a fun and beautiful game.

Its truly a shame that people can't appreciate the game for what it is, and what they were able to pull out of an aging API, allowing as many people to enjoy their title as possible, instead of like last time essentially catering to the elite of the elite with Crysis.


----------



## ski-bum

Just look at the lighting on the stone walls. Are you people blind!!
I'm running my GTX480 full out with no problems.


----------



## xguntherc

ok downloading both files now and will apply them.

that texture pack is huge.. 1.7 GB?


----------



## dantoddd

hello guys.

I have to go now and have no time testing out hte game for myself. Can some tell me if my 560 ti @975 will be able to handle this. And can someone with a single 560ti card please post a couple of comments about the game on dx11


----------



## xguntherc

dan it should be good as long as your not using a 30" Monitor. you might not be able to run completely full out ULTRA but your 560 should do


----------



## renji1337

i can't rly run single player with much ultra =/ like 4 extremes 2 ultra lol hoping a second 6950 fixes it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029631*
> Install both, isn't the ULTRA pack everything, and then the DX11 texture pack just a lighter version? I wouldn't think we should have to install both, that would just be dumb.
> 
> I just installed Ultra pack but I'm currently downloading a few torrents, encoding 3 video's and streaming some Philly Defranco (sxephil) to my TV so I'll have to wait a few minutes. lol


There are two different packs: the DX11 Ultra Upgrade which adds an additional "Ultra" spec setting to the already-available "High", "Very High" and "Extreme" settings. This also adds all of the DX11 enhancements. Then there's the "High Res Textures" pack which replaces all of those low-res, console-like textures and replaces them with what we were hoping for all along. You'll be able to see why the High-Res Texture pack is 1.7 GB.









Both are optional, but they're both required if you want both the DX11 enhancements *and* the high-res textures. Fortunately, you get in-game menu options to toggle these things.


----------



## xguntherc

thanks for the explanation Two Cables.. good man


----------



## rubicsphere

WOW! I just reached the part where you inspect the first downed alien pods. The tessellation here looks incredible. I was very disappointed with this patch until I saw this part. If you can run it maxxed it looks great.


----------



## dantoddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029843*
> dan it should be good as long as your not using a 30" Monitor. you might not be able to run completely full out ULTRA but your 560 should do


thanks. My monitor is rather small I'm running 1600x900 and that's as high as it would go. I'll start downloading this after i get back from work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc;14029971*
> thanks for the explanation Two Cables.. good man


You're very welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere;14030012*
> WOW! I just reached the part where you inspect the first downed alien pods. The tessellation here looks incredible. I was very disappointed with this patch until I saw this part. If you can run it maxxed it looks great.


Did you also notice that the tissue inside of the pods is moving, as though it's breathing or something? It's doing the same thing down inside the wreckage!

Either it's always done that and I've never noticed, or it might be something to do with either DX11 or the High Res Textures pack. Either way, I certainly took notice!


----------



## fapestar

somebody help me.

Is there a setting to turn tesselation on, or off. Or is it just always on in Ultra settings.

If so, which Ultra Setting.

I dont think AM3 Processors and 6950 are doing that well for this game. I'm getting 40FPS average on ultra with v-sync off.

With vsync on I get 30avg and 27fps during gameplay maxed out.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Seat of Power in DX11 is all kinda kickass.
FPS drops to the mid-30's on my GTX 570, still running smooth.

Try it. Just keep playing until your eyes water up.


----------



## ban916

Wow do these not work with the steam version of the game?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****estar;14030504*
> somebody help me.
> 
> Is there a setting to turn tesselation on, or off. Or is it just always on in Ultra settings.
> 
> If so, which Ultra Setting.
> 
> I dont think AM3 Processors and 6950 are doing that well for this game. I'm getting 40FPS average on ultra with v-sync off.
> 
> With vsync on I get 30avg and 27fps during gameplay maxed out.


go try download the newest patch it might help..i might skip it for a while(geez look at the size of that DL..)..









well you have a x6 chip and a 6950 equipped with 2 gb VRAM and you lagg??what does technology do now a days??they just get you spend cash on that hi-end stuff??







my old i7 920 rig is playing it fine with trice your FPS on just a SLI GTX 470 on a 1650x1080p resolution and on Advanced PC config..


----------



## dantoddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14030902*
> Seat of Power in DX11 is all kinda kickass.
> FPS drops to the mid-30's on my GTX 570, still running smooth.
> 
> Try it. Just keep playing until your eyes water up.


are you running at 1080


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dantoddd;14031235*
> are you running at 1080


1920x1200 with everything set to Ultra, Dx11 and High Motion Blur.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14031316*
> 1920x1200 with everything set to Ultra, Dx11 and High Motion Blur.


That's strange, I get ~90fps at 1080p, with GTX 570 SLI.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;14028151*
> There is also Playclaw...
> 
> http://www.playclaw.com/


Bandicam is superior in every conceivable way.


----------



## Accuracy158

I picked up the story where I left off and I have to say I'm pretty impressed.

I was at a very nice spot to show off the new graphics (alien drop ship shoots the roof in on a big building... there's a large fight and eventually you enter the burning building). Seems they have added a lot of particle effects.

SLI seem to be running at almost full capacity (top card peaking at 92% and bottom at 99%). The game makes my system work but the frame rate never drops too low. 60 FPS outside the action but drops during combat. I've seen it drop into 30's briefly but usually in the 50's.

I was actually using slightly more than 4gigs of RAM when I checked the task manager (didn't have any thing out of the ordinary running beside Afterburner, task-manager and steam minimized to the tray with nothing downloading).


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;14031332*
> That's strange, I get ~90fps at 1080p, with GTX 570 SLI.


I average 50-60 during the beginning, but Seat of Power starts, the DX11 kicks in big time.
FPS drops into the mid-30s.


----------



## OverTheBelow

For the record, I average at around 21fps with my 5850 at 900/1250 on Ultra preset. Not an overly pleasant experience, but it's nice to look at and something to look forward to playing smoothly when the new line of cards come out!


----------



## Toology

Im very impressed with this update , thank you crytek. My dual lightnings are loving it and so are my eyes







.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Looks better to me. Walls, bricks in particular. The ground doesn;t look like a sheet of paper with squares drawn on it. All in all a welcome addition to the game.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;14031807*
> For the record, I average at around 21fps with my 5850 at 900/1250 on Ultra preset. Not an overly pleasant experience, but it's nice to look at and something to look forward to playing smoothly when the new line of cards come out!


After all the patching and the addition of the high res pack, AMD is currently way behind in this game (see link below). Hopefully, we won't have to wait for the new gen, but only for AMD to put out some new drivers with performance enhancements.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1052959-gamegpu-crysis-2-directx-11-gpu.html


----------



## Chrono Detector

Crytek needs to add anti aliasing in the game, why they didn't I do not know why, because the jagged edges are very off putting.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;14031965*
> After all the patching and the addition of the high res pack, AMD is currently way behind in this game (see link below). Hopefully, we won't have to wait for the new gen, but only for AMD to put out some new drivers with performance enhancements.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1052959-gamegpu-crysis-2-directx-11-gpu.html


I know the feeling...my 6950 maxes out around 30, and dips into the 20's at times


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I wonder how this will run on 1600p with max everything on my system







(I reckon like a slideshow) Any benchmarks out there yet for 590/6990 single card or quad gpu setups?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;14031965*
> After all the patching and the addition of the high res pack, AMD is currently way behind in this game (see link below). Hopefully, we won't have to wait for the new gen, but only for AMD to put out some new drivers with performance enhancements.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1052959-gamegpu-crysis-2-directx-11-gpu.html


Yeah AMD definitely has problems with this game. The performance in DX11 is basically the same as without DX11. On the other hand, Nvidia cards take a more drastic dip in performance with DX11 on. This seems to indicate an AMD driver problem with the game.

That is if the results from that Russian site are accurate.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Yeah AMD definitely has problems with this game. The performance in DX11 is basically the same as without DX11. On the other hand, Nvidia cards take a more drastic dip in performance with DX11 on. This seems to indicate an AMD driver problem with the game.

That is if the results from that Russian site are accurate.


We will have to wait for more benches from other sites to confirm. I would test it, but I don't own the game [yet] and it not like a single 6970 can handle this game at my res. It sucks being halfway through an upgrade







.

Anyway, let us hope that AMD can sort this out sooner rather than later.


----------



## bogey1337

Game looks awesome now, definitely crysis 1/bf3 demo territory. Everything looks sharp.. and shiny and.. awesome.. doh.. cant explain it.








IMO, the screenshots doesnt do the graphics justice, you have to see the game in motion. Too BAD, my 5770 gasps, when i set everything to ultra. Also, for mid range users, you can still lower the settings with dx11 on which is awesome. I suggest reading the PDF file prior to launching the game.








Final note though, ATI users are screwed at the moment. Game freaking stutters on mine. Not sure if it has something to do with my 2 gig of ram.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I have no issues running DX11 with my GTX 580. My 6950 on my other AMD rig averages around 30FPS with the highest settings, is that meant to be normal or not?


----------



## t3haxle

You Tube  



 
Maxed out with 720p, running ~20fps while recording outdoors, 30 indoors. 20fps makes me sad.


----------



## trivium nate

I installed the ultra upgrade and before that the 1.9 patch and game works fine but i installed the high rez texture pack and game crashes every time...any ideas? probably just uninstall high rex texture pack?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


I installed the ultra upgrade and before that the 1.9 patch and game works fine but i installed the high rez texture pack and game crashes every time...any ideas? probably just uninstall high rex texture pack?


Might have to reinstall everything... and do it in the correct order... 1.9 Patch, Direct X 11, then High Res Pack...


----------



## trivium nate

thats how I did it and crysis was reinstalled like to days ago and patched


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


I wonder how this will run on 1600p with max everything on my system







(I reckon like a slideshow) Any benchmarks out there yet for 590/6990 single card or quad gpu setups?


Low GPU usage still in Quad SLI









Only getting 60~180 fps @ 35~45% gpu usage, which kind of sucks on a 120 Hz monitor.
[email protected]@[email protected]

Solid around 50~60 fps, better GPU usage, but nowhere near 99% across the board. 
[email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


thats how I did it and crysis was reinstalled like to days ago and patched


Weird, try the latest Nvidia drivers 275.33 or even the new Beta 275.50... I use 275.33... Then reinstall the game, re-download the packs(unfortunately)...


----------



## trivium nate

I have 275.33 installed,I will download new beta drivers and if that doesnt work i will reinstall :'(


----------



## eduardmc

if you have crysis 2 from steam will it update everything need. (directx11/ 1.9 patch/ high resolution texture pack)?

I'm glad i did not play the game yet since now i can play it in full Directx 11 glory.


----------



## Jayek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Low GPU usage still in Quad SLI









Only getting 60~180 fps @ 35~45% gpu usage, which kind of sucks on a 120 Hz monitor.
[email protected]@[email protected]

Solid around 50~60 fps, better GPU usage, but nowhere near 99% across the board. 
[email protected]@[email protected]



When using your 120hz monitor, disable vsync, then turn it back on, and you'll get full GPU usage.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


if you have crysis 2 from steam will it update everything need. (directx11/ 1.9 patch/ high resolution texture pack)?

I'm glad i did not play the game yet since now i can play it in full Directx 11 glory.


The 1.9 patch will apply directly just by running the game. The DX11 patch and high resolution pack will have to be downloaded seperately...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Low GPU usage still in Quad SLI









Only getting 60~180 fps @ 35~45% gpu usage, which kind of sucks on a 120 Hz monitor.
[email protected]@[email protected]

Solid around 50~60 fps, better GPU usage, but nowhere near 99% across the board. 
[email protected]@[email protected]


Hmmm... I'm getting 90-99% depending on the area and action on my rig. I haven't run into this issue yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Low GPU usage still in Quad SLI









Only getting 60~180 fps @ 35~45% gpu usage, which kind of sucks on a 120 Hz monitor.
[email protected]@[email protected]

Solid around 50~60 fps, better GPU usage, but nowhere near 99% across the board. 
[email protected]@[email protected]


You sure you aren't VRAM-limited?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


You sure you aren't VRAM-limited?


He's got to be. I had 1906MB usage @ 1920x1200, let alone Surround where it was 2712MB @ 5960x1200


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris13002*


Might have to reinstall everything... and do it in the correct order... 1.9 Patch, Direct X 11, then High Res Pack...


This is what I had to do.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


This is what I had to do.


Same here. PITA, but everything works now.


----------



## BradleyW

It would seem that AMD are about 50fps slower on average compared to Nvidia.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/10...ormance-2.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


It would seem that AMD are about 50fps slower on average compared to Nvidia.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/10...ormance-2.html


Hi Brad








I played Crysis 2, from start to finish yesterday








Checking for bugs!
And I killed every one


----------



## capchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


He's got to be. I had 1906MB usage @ 1920x1200, let alone Surround where it was 2712MB @ 5960x1200


I also have a issue with quad sli with my 3gb 580,s usage never goes over 70%. I think it is a quad sli issue thats why it doesent affect you ch_skyline


----------



## C-zom

Wait wait wait,

Gamespot And IGN are saying the Sandbox 3 is going to be available tomorrow. The hell? Any official word on this?


----------



## C-zom

http://crytek.com/news/crysis-2-ultr...e-today-for-pc

Yes! It is.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capchaos*


I also have a issue with quad sli with my 3gb 580,s usage never goes over 70%. I think it is a quad sli issue thats why it doesent affect you ch_skyline


Interesting, I hope this gets sorted soon, I want to see some numbers!







Maybe in the next driver release.


----------



## xguntherc

fun stuff


----------



## BlackandDecker

Funny Crysis 2 with DX 11 goes blank an freezes after a n hour or so of gameplay. GPU temps are under control. Just screen goes black and have to ALT TAB to get to the desktop.

My mobo Thermal Radar says my PCI-e temps are over 60C. Could this be why??


----------



## ACHILEE5

That's strange, because I played the whole game through last night


----------



## grunion

So when I run the ultra pack and high res pack, the AB OSD and screen cap capability breaks.
Anyone else see this?


----------



## Acefire




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi Brad








I played Crysis 2, from start to finish yesterday








Checking for bugs!
And I killed every one










Glad to see you got a solid 60 on your cards. Today i have been playing and i've been in the 20's most of the time! I cannot believe this. AMD need to get their act together. Why will they not use the DX11 Multi Thread render tech in their drivers like they bosted about before the 6 cards came out?


----------



## ITOzann

played all night long in 3d mode/non-4d mode. NO problems with the latest beta driver.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Glad to see you got a solid 60 on your cards. Today i have been playing and i've been in the 20's most of the time! I cannot believe this. AMD need to get their act together. Why will they not use the DX11 Multi Thread render tech in their drivers like they bosted about before the 6 cards came out?


Doh, I thought you was OK!
I hope ATI sorts out a driver soon









I'm playing through on max difficulty now








So loads of time to hide looking at tessellated bricks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Doh, I thought you was OK!
I hope ATI sorts out a driver soon









I'm playing through on max difficulty now








So loads of time to hide looking at tessellated bricks










I can't see AMD getting my bad fps in the 20's during fighting all the way to the 80's like it should be. If they do fix it....it won't be til the 15th July which is far too long.


----------



## jjpctech

There are Still issues with Crossfire in Crysis2?

IF so OMG what the hell they playing at? Has AMD totaly forgotten Crysis2? Have Crytek not done anything about it?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14035576*
> I can't see AMD getting my bad fps in the 20's during fighting all the way to the 80's like it should be. If they do fix it....it won't be til the 15th July which is far too long.


Surely it's just a setting that needs capping








I'm thinking maybe they're trying to render too much tessellation


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek;14033699*
> When using your 120hz monitor, disable vsync, then turn it back on, and you'll get full GPU usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;14033731*
> Hmmm... I'm getting 90-99% depending on the area and action on my rig. I haven't run into this issue yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14034009*
> You sure you aren't VRAM-limited?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos;14034424*
> I also have a issue with quad sli with my 3gb 580,s usage never goes over 70%. I think it is a quad sli issue thats why it doesent affect you ch_skyline


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14035069*
> That's strange, because I played the whole game through last night


I don't use VSync in anything.

I experience this issue in a plethora of games. They just don't want to operate at 99% consistently except in 3DMark 11 / Heaven etc.

Not hitting my VRAM wall, but I know that nVidia's see extra memory they will use it instead of caching memory in system RAM, where you of course need a bare minimum, the drivers can compensate for having too little, or even having extra VRAM to improve performance. That isn't what I am seeing though. VRAM usage is extremely stable +/- 10~25MB, although I need to load a real level of course, it doesn't explain why I only have 40~50% at most GPU usage.

I personally feel there is no one at nVidia with SLI 590s, I know nobody at EVGA does. I am sure it will get ironed out over the next year....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hmm


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14036245*
> Surely it's just a setting that needs capping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe they're trying to render too much tessellation


AMD 6 series has more than enough Tesselation power. AMD just need to change the drivers to opertate DX11 in this game. The question is when will they fix it. Also, AMD were the first to use tesselation cores and DirectX11 Technology. We just need to get the multi thread drivers operational.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech;14035657*
> There are Still issues with Crossfire in Crysis2?
> 
> IF so OMG what the hell they playing at? Has AMD totaly forgotten Crysis2? Have Crytek not done anything about it?


Another reason why I left ATi after owning a 8800GT. The X1900XTX I had was incredible but I was wrestling with poor driver support for too long. AMD/ATi need to start showing some support in the same way Nvidia does with developers, instead of being the benchwarmers.


----------



## BradleyW

Whenever i shoot into the water my fps drops to about 25, then back to 60. same for if i shoot at a person. I can shoot at walls all day!


----------



## BradleyW

Ok here is what bits have tesselation. I removed tesselated textures. As you can see, most walls, floor and stair way uses tess, hence the removal of it.


----------



## eduardmc

why i cannot find crysis 2 in steam.............. i'm ready to buy it


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;14038423*
> why i cannot find crysis 2 in steam.............. i'm ready to buy it


They removed it from steam.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;14038450*
> They removed it from steam.


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy







?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;14038423*
> why i cannot find crysis 2 in steam.............. i'm ready to buy it


Awwww, you poor thing. I can just imagine that sad puppy eye look with eyes tearing up when I saw that.

If you really have to have it, I would pick it up at the store, some of the old copies can register their key through Steam.

If you want it online, I am not sure if D2D still offer it, but you can buy it from EA's Store, now called Origin.

Edit:
They took it off of STEAM due to EA violating a legal agreement stating that it would (if I recall) not appear on any other distribution service, and that to get it back on STEAM they just have to reach a new agreement IF EA chooses too. Its a really stupid to you and me, but you know lawyers have nothing better to do than to wait for other companies to make mistakes and go "AH HA!"


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14038062*
> Another reason why I left ATi after owning a 8800GT. The X1900XTX I had was incredible but I was wrestling with poor driver support for too long. AMD/ATi need to start showing some support in the same way Nvidia does with developers, instead of being the benchwarmers.


According to AMD's driver team its not there issue, Its Crytek's poor codeing for there GPU's. Thye have favoured Nvidia (tested on nvidia platforms)

makes sence considering its a TWIMTBP Game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech;14039033*
> According to AMD's driver team its not there issue, Its Crytek's poor codeing for there GPU's. Thye have favoured Nvidia (tested on nvidia platforms)
> 
> makes sence considering its a TWIMTBP Game


I want to see this? When was this said? Before or after DX11?


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech;14039033*
> According to AMD's driver team its not there issue, Its Crytek's poor codeing for there GPU's. Thye have favoured Nvidia (tested on nvidia platforms)
> 
> makes sence considering its a TWIMTBP Game


I highly doubt this as their driver issues aren't only with Crysis 2.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjpctech*


According to AMD's driver team its not there issue, Its Crytek's poor codeing for there GPU's. Thye have favoured Nvidia (tested on nvidia platforms)

makes sence considering its a TWIMTBP Game


I am not saying this directed at you, but that is utter crap from AMD. You can optimize a game to play well with a specific hardware architecture over another, but the AMD users have crashing Crysis 2, terrible flicker, poor GPU usage, or general CrossfireX issues.

All of which will definitely get improved over time, 90~99% of it through drivers, like AMD/ATI sees almost every new title.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nvidia FTW! Sorry guys...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14040420*
> Nvidia FTW! Sorry guys...


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14040420*
> Nvidia FTW! Sorry guys...


The game was optimized for nvidia cards , just like how dirt 3 favours amd cards .. Im sure the next driver releases will have performance fixes .


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;14040441*


Proof? Proof of what? That Nvidia is FTW in Crysis 2? Well, uh, my proof would be this entire thread I reckon.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14040500*
> Proof? Proof of what? That Nvidia is FTW in Crysis 2? Well, uh, my proof would be this entire thread I reckon.


Not just this thread but mainly half of all new threads regarding crysis 2 at dx11...
It only seems related to the 6000 series and 5870's in sli seem to perform better...


----------



## xxlawman87xx

So whats the consensus on the DX11 patch? Does it make the game worth purchasing? I am still on the fence. Any visual comparisons?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The game makes the game worth purchasing. It was great in DX9. DX11 just makes everything better. And I will admit that some of the textures pre-upgrade were cringe-worthy....


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx;14040596*
> So whats the consensus on the DX11 patch? Does it make the game worth purchasing? I am still on the fence. Any visual comparisons?


Graphics are better. Game play is still the same. The game play is love it or hate it.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

I'm finally getting around to my 2nd playthrough since i postponed it until they sent us Dx11. I can't run Dx11 AND hi-res so I'll just go with Dx11.

I don't care what anyone says, the start to this game is Mofo epic and I havent' seen anything as fun in a FPS as having a nanosuit + sliding + groin shot


----------



## capchaos

Cain I did a little test. I set one of my gpus as dedicated physx and tried 3way sli and now I have up to 90% Gpu usage in parts of the game. So yeah it is a quad sli issue with Gpu usage


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos;14040696*
> Cain I did a little test. I set one of my gpus as dedicated physx and tried 3way sli and now I have up to 90% Gpu usage in parts of the game. So yeah it is a quad sli issue with Gpu usage


Any frame rates?

There is still some strange FPS dipping, like when firing the gun into the floor, the particle effects kill FPS, I am assuming some bug issue, but I think my FPS is fairly high, lows of 60s, action sequences put me between 70-85 fps, and highs of up to 200.

I played the entire first level and you can see my frame rates and memory usage.


Spoiler: 56K Warning


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm averaging around 80-90fps with DX11 and hi-res. Seen lows of 50fps or so and highs in the 120's. I really wish this patch had an official benchmark in it....


----------



## capchaos

Framerate with 3way sliis abt the same as with quad sli but with less fluctuations. Sometimes even higher than quad sli


----------



## Compaddict

*Great updates!









I'm getting 60-120 fps maxed settings, which is about half what I was getting before. The detail now is very noticeable (You can read the vending machine soda pop cans and little warning labels on boxes).







Now graphics quality equals Crisis 1 IMO.*

** FYI - After installing the patches, I had artifacts so bad the game wasn't even worth playing. The problem turned out to be MSI Afterburner got corrupted by the update. After reinstalling Afterburner, everything was awesome! *


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*


I picked up the story where I left off and I have to say I'm pretty impressed.

I was at a very nice spot to show off the new graphics (alien drop ship shoots the roof in on a big building... there's a large fight and eventually you enter the burning building). Seems they have added a lot of particle effects.

SLI seem to be running at almost full capacity (top card peaking at 92% and bottom at 99%). The game makes my system work but the frame rate never drops too low. 60 FPS outside the action but drops during combat. I've seen it drop into 30's briefly but usually in the 50's.

I was actually using slightly more than 4gigs of RAM when I checked the task manager (didn't have any thing out of the ordinary running beside Afterburner, task-manager and steam minimized to the tray with nothing downloading).


Yeah, when I saw fire for the first time after installing both the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures packs, the first thing I noticed where the significantly improved particles. I mean I noticed tons of little lightweight embers flying away just like a real fire!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*


So whats the consensus on the DX11 patch? Does it make the game worth purchasing? I am still on the fence. Any visual comparisons?


I think that both the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures updates make this game incredibly realistic. In my opinion, the graphics are now much better than the graphics in Crysis 1. There's more depth and realism because the lighting (and shadows) are more realistic, plus there are just hundreds of other little details that got significantly improved. It's like Crysis 1, but better!

As far as I'm concerned, this is the best-looking and most realistic game out there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, when I saw fire for the first time after installing both the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures packs, the first thing I noticed where the significantly improved particles. I mean I noticed tons of little lightweight embers flying away just like a real fire!

I think that both the DX11 Ultra Upgrade and the High Res Textures updates make this game incredibly realistic. In my opinion, the graphics are now much better than the graphics in Crysis 1. There's more depth and realism because the lighting (and shadows) are more realistic, plus there are just hundreds of other little details that got significantly improved. It's like Crysis 1, but better!

As far as I'm concerned, this is the best-looking and most realistic game out there.


Come to think of it.. what would you think if Crysis 1 had dx11?







It'd be quite amazing than the second one ya think?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crysis 1 in DX11 would be a sight to behold for sure but Crysis 2 in DX11 is pure sechs....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Come to think of it.. what would you think if Crysis 1 had dx11?







It'd be quite amazing than the second one ya think?


I guess it would be far more beautiful, but it would be a slideshow on just about any system. That is, unless they found a way to optimize the engine too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


I highly doubt this as their driver issues aren't only with Crysis 2.


Well, actualy, Crysis 2 is the only issue AMD are having.


----------



## Nova.

Was getting 60FPS on extreme settings. :3. I loved the game and just finished it. Well done Crytek.


----------



## black06g85

I"m happy with the game now even more so than before. But damn it put a hurting on my cards overclock. They were always stable at 950mhz, but had to lower to 900 to not crash lol.
But everything on ultra I still get btwn 60-90 (peak of 120fps) with out any slow downs.
That v-sync issue is a bit annoying though, but I just leave it off now and no problems, card's run a little hotter but that's about it.
I kept getting killed cause I couldn't stop looking at the scenery lol.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Is anybody having graphical issues with SLI enabled? I'm running 2x GTX 580's in DX11 and the textures look ugly and there are many jagged edges, and the game itself is choppy as well. Turning off SLI will not have this issue, though the choppiness is still present. And not to mention Crysis 2 in DX11 is crashing on me as well.

Anyway, my test results:

i7 970 / GTX 580: 40-50 FPS average
955 / 1GB 6950: 20-30 FPS average

All under 1920x1080 with ultra settings, DX11 enabled, high textures enabled


----------



## bogey1337

Strangely though, enabling triple buffering has removed the stuttering on mine and has given me an avg 5 fps boost. My cards still gasping for air though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObsessiveCompulsive*


Strangely though, enabling triple buffering has removed the stuttering on mine and has given me an avg 5 fps boost. My cards still gasping for air though.










That's because Triple Buffering helps improve performance when vSync is enabled.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14046073*
> That's because Triple Buffering helps improve performance when vSync is enabled.


Sweet, I didn't know that. I guess I should enable Triple Buffering in the NVIDIA control panel. Any more of these tips?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14046187*
> Sweet, I didn't know that. I guess I should enable Triple Buffering in the NVIDIA control panel. Any more of these tips?


None at this time.


----------



## Frontsidebus

I'm loving this but for some reason its being output at 24p so my HDTV doesn't go into game mode and I get slight image lag. I had v-sync on origionaly and was wondering why I was only getting 24fps lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;14046434*
> I'm loving this but for some reason its being output at 24p so my HDTV doesn't go into game mode and I get slight image lag. I had v-sync on originally and was wondering why I was only getting 24fps lol.


I think I read that pushing Alt+enter a couple of times can sort this


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14046187*
> Sweet, I didn't know that. I guess I should enable Triple Buffering in the NVIDIA control panel. Any more of these tips?


Sadly, the Nvidia control panel only works in OpenGL games (prehistoric games) and to enable it in D3D games (new games) you have to force it via a program. Also, i can vouge that while it does usually improve Vsync frame rates and keeps them from fluctuating, it can also drastically increase the input lag brought on by Vsync is well.

Hate to be the bearer of such bitter news, but hey the truth can hurt


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeartOfAHydra;14046607*
> Sadly, the Nvidia control panel only works in OpenGL games (prehistoric games) and to enable it in D3D games (new games) you have to force it via a program. Also, i can vouge that while it does usually improve Vsync frame rates and keeps them from fluctuating, it can also drastically increase the input lag brought on by Vsync is well.
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of such bitter news, but hey the truth can hurt


Triple Buffering is still very effective when VSync is enabled in the game. So "Use the 3D application setting" should be used in the NVIDIA Control Panel for the "Vertical sync" setting, and the "Triple buffering" setting should be set to "On".

It's just that you can toggle this "Vertical sync" setting in the NVIDIA Control Panel when playing OpenGL games.

However, XP is different: NVIDIA says to always use On or Off in XP for both OpenGL and D3D games.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hmm... now I'm confused.... If I "Use the 3D application setting" NVIDIA Control Panel for the "Vertical sync" setting (I've enabled vsync in my game), and turn "Triple buffering" to "On" in the NVIDIA control panel, is that going to work for Crysis/BFBC2/whatever? Or only on ancient games?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14046757*
> Hmm... now I'm confused.... If I "Use the 3D application setting" NVIDIA Control Panel for the "Vertical sync" setting (I've enabled vsync in my game), and turn "Triple buffering" to "On" in the NVIDIA control panel, is that going to work for Crysis/BFBC2/whatever? Or only on ancient games?


Setting "Vertical sync" to "On" or "Off" instead of "Use the 3D application setting is what we have to do for OpenGL games. Using "Use the 3D application setting" is what we should do for D3D games in Vista and 7. Fortunately, Triple Buffering works regardless.


----------



## eduardmc

finally i bought crysis 2 and installed everything needed. The game does look good but fail compare to crysis 1. The texture in crysis 1 are more higher resolution and more detail. Don't get me wrong, crysis 2 looks excellent with the lighting and effects but crysis 1 still the champ in graphics. Water efffect, texture resolution, enviroment detail, sharpness.... everything look so much cleaner in crysis 1. Crysis 2 even with directx11 still look to console like port.

By the way , this game never deep under 60fps since i'm playing with vsync. Perfomance wise is excellent.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I disagree. Crysis was and still is a graphical masterpiece but Crysis 2 is just so much more epic in scale. Watching that alien ship crash into that skyscraper and land just feet away from you in a blaze of fire and smoke is just amazing. And the rubble areas like the church, just mind-blowing! There's so much more going on in Crysis 2 at all times and the art direction is just off the scales.

I don't think I have ever seen a game as beautiful as Crysis 2 (and I've seen BF3 demos)...


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

All I can say is the DX 11 and Hi-Res Textures look great!

I can't believe I waited until now to get a DX 11 card (just got it and installed it today!).


----------



## gtarmanrob

finally home, downloading this now


----------



## CattleCorn

I received my second GTX480 today and began playing this game in SLI. I'm really enjoying the game so far. I keep finding myself just looking around at the graphics, scale, city of New York, etc. Pretty amazing. And the 480 SLI eats the game like butter. If I can run this maxed out, then I'm pretty dang sure I'm ready to run BF3 maxed out.

I do have a box fan sucking all the heat out of the computer room, tho...







I definitely know now why they say these SLI Fermi rigs are like space heaters.


----------



## luches

Can't count how many times I ended up failing the mission, because I was looking at building and the scenery instead of enemy ^^


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha game does look awesome. i definitely notice the higher res textures. as for DX11...cant see it.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;14044793*
> Is anybody having graphical issues with SLI enabled? I'm running 2x GTX 580's in DX11 and the textures look ugly and there are many jagged edges, and the game itself is choppy as well. Turning off SLI will not have this issue, though the choppiness is still present. And not to mention Crysis 2 in DX11 is crashing on me as well.


I have NO issues at all... Put about 5 hours into the game with the dx11 patch/packs... Everything looks good, no studdering, averaging 80FPS... no crashing and DX11 adds to the effects...
Only time I notice slowdowns is shooting into the water... everything else is smooth...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14054195*
> I disagree. Crysis was and still is a graphical masterpiece but Crysis 2 is just so much more epic in scale. Watching that alien ship crash into that skyscraper and land just feet away from you in a blaze of fire and smoke is just amazing. And the rubble areas like the church, just mind-blowing! There's so much more going on in Crysis 2 at all times and the art direction is just off the scales.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a game as beautiful as Crysis 2 (and I've seen BF3 demos)...


I still have to give it to Crysis 1 and their open environments with foliage... Crysis 2 still looks like a work of art with the lighting effects but still compare two different environments...
And still in Crysis 1, there was the giant bosses that threw tanks, driving vehicles with tornadoes in the background, making trees fall on vehicles...
And comparing Crysis 2 to BF3... I think you are crazy...


----------



## BradleyW

CAPS out next week for crysis 2!


----------



## sixor

how should dx11 run on my gtx460 768 oced high? at hd-ready 1360-768 res?

the hd textures i guess will work like crap because crysis 2 uses all my video ram,


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;14057521*
> I have NO issues at all... Put about 5 hours into the game with the dx11 patch/packs... Everything looks good, no studdering, averaging 80FPS... no crashing and DX11 adds to the effects...
> Only time I notice slowdowns is shooting into the water... everything else is smooth...
> 
> I still have to give it to Crysis 1 and their open environments with foliage... Crysis 2 still looks like a work of art with the lighting effects but still compare two different environments...
> And still in Crysis 1, there was the giant bosses that threw tanks, driving vehicles with tornadoes in the background, making trees fall on vehicles...
> And comparing Crysis 2 to BF3... I think you are crazy...










Is this a joke......... are those real ACTUAL game play pic from ingame or is this pic from a BF3 movie coming out too


----------



## gtarmanrob

^

haha as good as BF3 seems like its going to be, devs can do anything they want with pre-rendered in-game movies and screens. which im guessing is exactly what they are.

besides, BF is one of those games where they dont need the latest graphics coz if you've got time to admire the scenery and take pictures of the grass, you're not doing it right.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Download the 3 pack's (over 2GB) last night and loaded the game up. WOW!!!







Good thing I waited to play this game. This is amazing, like a thousand times improvement. I've got it playing at 2560x1600 res with DX11, high res tex and all enthusiastic settings. PERFECT smooth game play, I'm sooo happy. Pity about the whole nvidia, ati thing, but I've got great FPS with these packs....


----------



## BradleyW

No wonder, your running 3 5870's pretty much. (well the 5970 is 2 5850's which are a 5870 chip, almost)
Please amd fix your 6 series!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14068372*
> No wonder, your running 3 5870's pretty much. (well the 5970 is 2 5850's which are a 5870 chip, almost)
> Please amd fix your 6 series!


Um the 5970 is 2 5870's downclocked to 5850 speeds, the 5850 has a smaller core count and the GPUs used in the 5970 have the same core count as the 5870.


----------



## Robitussin

this game looks great with the new dx11 and textures


----------



## Chrono Detector

Yeah this game looks epic with the highest settings with a 42" LED LCD TV at 1920x1080p, highly recommended.


----------



## TwoCables

One of my favorite things to do now is admire how realistic the lighting and shadows are, especially around those tripod lights that are usually found by ammo crates. So what I do is I just keep moving, strafing around and admiring how realistic it looks.

I love DX11.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14069287*
> One of my favorite things to do now is admire how realistic the lighting and shadows are, especially around those tripod lights that are usually found by ammo crates. So what I do is I just keep moving, strafing around and admiring how realistic it looks.
> 
> I love DX11.


Same here, I am pretty impressed with the upgrade... I personally am getting used to the DOF (depth of field) and how this is being used. Certain parts look exceptional and others it looks okay... The whole blurring scheme seems to be more commonly used even though it's not DX11, more like DX10 features...
Games like Metro sucks with DOF...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14069287*
> One of my favorite things to do now is admire how realistic the lighting and shadows are, especially around those tripod lights that are usually found by ammo crates. So what I do is I just keep moving, strafing around and admiring how realistic it looks.
> 
> I love DX11.


How much fps are you getting on average? I get about 30 on average with a single 6970. Also if i shoot close at a wall or on the floor, my fps goes down to about 8.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;14069448*
> Same here, I am pretty impressed with the upgrade... I personally am getting used to the DOF (depth of field) and how this is being used. Certain parts look exceptional and others it looks okay... The whole blurring scheme seems to be more commonly used even though it's not DX11, more like DX10 features...
> Games like Metro sucks with DOF...


Actually i thought Metro looked awesome with DOF, almost photorealistic.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14069507*
> How much fps are you getting on average? I get about 30 on average with a single 6970. Also if i shoot close at a wall or on the floor, my fps goes down to about 8.


I get anywhere from ~15 to ~25-30.

When I was in Lab Rat, I decided to shoot the water just to see the effect (it was the first time I tried it after this big DX11/High Res upgrade). When the bullet hit the water, the game locked up for like 5-7 seconds and then resumed. The sound didn't lock though; it just waited. I mean, the music kinda calmed down like I had stopped moving.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I get anywhere from ~15 to ~25-30.

When I was in Lab Rat, I decided to shoot the water just to see the effect (it was the first time I tried it after this big DX11/High Res upgrade). When the bullet hit the water, the game locked up for like 5-7 seconds and then resumed. The sound didn't lock though; it just waited. I mean, the music kinda calmed down like I had stopped moving.


My fps plummits all the way down when i shoot the water as well. Why don't you give this a try. Point your gun directly to the ground and empty your mag and see if all hell breaks!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My fps plummits all the way down when i shoot the water as well. Why don't you give this a try. Point your gun directly to the ground and empty your mag and see if all hell breaks!


i crashed doing that o.o


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My fps plummits all the way down when i shoot the water as well. Why don't you give this a try. Point your gun directly to the ground and empty your mag and see if all hell breaks!


The last time I did that, a Ceph ran up to me and tried to divide by zero.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The last time I did that, a Ceph ran up to me and tried to divide by zero.


And your fps was?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


And your fps was?


Damn. I forgot to ask him.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Damn. I forgot to ask him.


Well pay him a visit again


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I get anywhere from ~15 to ~25-30.

When I was in Lab Rat, I decided to shoot the water just to see the effect (it was the first time I tried it after this big DX11/High Res upgrade). When the bullet hit the water, the game locked up for like 5-7 seconds and then resumed. The sound didn't lock though; it just waited. I mean, the music kinda calmed down like I had stopped moving.


I had no problem shooting at water on that level..

Actually I was shooting a lot as I wanted to see diff after patching up the game..

Also my FPS did not dip down at all..









CHEERS..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well pay him a visit again










Oh. Well, when he tried to divide by zero, he looked at me, made that sound that sounds like "wo" (like _"what the--")_, and then imploded as though some kind of black hole sucked him in. Luckily I had enough suit energy to run away in Power Mode. I guess he thought I was going with him.

It looked awesome thanks to DX11 and the high res textures.


----------



## capchaos

images too large for forum click link to view

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1...7011056385.jpg

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/3...7011100227.jpg

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/798/f...7011112511.jpg

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9...7011120156.jpg


----------



## TwoCables

Great. Now this page is going to take 5 minutes to load every day (100 Posts Per Page), or basically every single time I restart Firefox.

Those are nice screenshots from what I can see so far, but damn.


----------



## capchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Great. Now this page is going to take 5 minutes to load every day (100 Posts Per Page), or basically every single time I restart Firefox.

Those are nice screenshots from what I can see so far, but damn.


lol ya sorry. just wanted to show some up close detailed shots.
rest assured this will be my only large res post.


----------



## Nytehawk

cap chaos, what FOV is that? I feel bad for your 3gb 580's


----------



## capchaos

85 fov


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capchaos*


lol ya sorry. just wanted to show some up close detailed shots.
rest assured this will be my only large res post.


85 more posts to go.

I sure hope I'm the only one who's looking at this thread with 100 Posts Per Page.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. Well, when he tried to divide by zero, he looked at me, made that sound that sounds like "wo" (like _"what the--")_, and then imploded as though some kind of black hole sucked him in. Luckily I had enough suit energy to run away in Power Mode. I guess he thought I was going with him.

It looked awesome thanks to DX11 and the high res textures.


Just shoot the ground and tell me lol!


----------



## TwoCables

capchaos: can you please change those images to just links to the images? I'm sorry to be demanding, but they're really killing the load time for this page for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just shoot the ground and tell me lol!


What if I miss and shoot myself in the foot?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


capchaos: can you please change those images to just links to the images? I'm sorry to be demanding, but they're really killing the load time for this page for me.

What if I miss and shoot myself in the foot?


Then it's gonna hurt ya! So don't miss.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capchaos*


85 fov


How did you get it to 85? CryEngine 3 caps it at 80, check your console when you load the game.

It'll show cl_fov = 80.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


How did you get it to 85? CryEngine 3 caps it at 80, check your console when you load the game.

It'll show cl_fov = 80.


^ This.
I used to run multiplayer at 100-120 FoV (because the entire game revolves around who spots who first) and was rather pissed when they capped it to 80.


----------



## c0nnection

Why would you want such a high FOV? It would make the game look ******ed and it would be like playing in the eyes of a Chameleon.


----------



## BradleyW

I prefer the normal FOV.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14075802*
> Why would you want such a high FOV? It would make the game look ******ed and it would be like playing in the eyes of a Chameleon.


Exactly! That's the point. And it doesn't look ******ed at all, just slightly...skewed, and you get a rush out of playing because you feel like you're running twice as fast








It was totally worth the advantage in multiplayer, you could see people coming from the side instead of being stuck in tunnel-vision all the time and having to keep checking all directions.


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14075802*
> Why would you want such a high FOV? It would make the game look ******ed and it would be like playing in the eyes of a Chameleon.


Before they limited the FOV, i ran at 100. The game is a little more stretched but not in a bad way. The game is faster and has a better feel to it.


----------



## capchaos

here is a benchmark of gtx 580 from 1-4way sli @ 2560x1600



As you can see 4way sli is barely any difference


----------



## grunion

That's a shame, never understood why people go quad, well besides synthetics.

Do you have any games that benefit from quad.


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14086510*
> That's a shame, never understood why people go quad, well besides synthetics.
> 
> Do you have any games that benefit from quad.


Because its more! and more is normally the better way when it comes to horsepower.

Linux now supports 8GPU, so its pretty sad that Nvidia / Microsoft / Crytek have not improved quad GPU setups. 8 gpu should be norm for windows 8.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Two 580's is all I need...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedneck;14086530*
> Because its more! and more is normally the better way when it comes to horsepower.
> 
> Linux now supports 8GPU, so its pretty sad that Nvidia / Microsoft / Crytek have not improved quad GPU setups. *8 gpu should be norm for windows 8.*


Lol, wut?


----------



## Vlasov_581

i'm still getting the flicker, even after i removed my 450


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Just for comparison. With the direct x11 patch and texture pack,does this game look as good as the original Crysis 1?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;14086726*
> Just for comparison. With the direct x11 patch and texture pack,does this game look as good as the original Crysis 1?


In my opinion, it's far better (more realistic) than Crysis 1.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos;14086127*
> here is a benchmark of gtx 580 from 1-4way sli @ 2560x1600
> 
> As you can see 4way sli is barely any difference


That's some amazing scaling with 3-way at that resolution, I wasn't expecting that.
4-way is moot though, like it will be in almost any game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14086733*
> In my opinion, it's far better (more realistic) than Crysis 1.


Hmmm yeah, but don't you think Crysis 1 did a better job of destructible environments?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14086796*
> That's some amazing scaling with 3-way at that resolution, I wasn't expecting that.
> 4-way is moot though, like it will be in almost any game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm yeah, but don't you think Crysis 1 did a better job of destructible environments?


If the free roam was a tenth of C1 I'd be happier.
Every freaking alley, side street, road is blocked off, virtually no free roaming.

I gotta a freaking super suit, lemme climb some buildings, let me choose my own route.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

C2 graphics with DX11 and high-res textures is probably the best looking game I've ever played....


----------



## TwoCables

In fact, I like the way it looks so much that it's actually tempting me to finally learn how to make a decent video and then learn how to post it on YouTube.

Yeah, I've never done that before, nor have I ever wanted to. I mean damn: it's one of those things where it makes me want to say to everyone _"you gotta *see* this!"_


----------



## Accuracy158

I just finished the game in Dx11 and HD textures. It's looks great and I have to say my 2x little GTX 460s really did pretty well with it... better frame-rates than the Witcher 2 on ultra (no ubersampling)


----------



## CattleCorn

I have to agree that it's the best lookin game I've played. My 480's are handling it well and I'm enjoying my first time through very much. Never played the first game tho.


----------



## jprovido

what's the recommended ram for this? I've read somewhere that it's 8gb but it only uses 2.9gb on mine.

my gtx 470 SLI oc'd was able to play it great at 1200p at max settings. I do notice that in places that have lower fps gpu usage are only 60% on both gpu's (I have 2 screen so I can look at gpu usage any time) is it the vram bottlenecking? I see it using 1.2gb on the vram and only about 50mb free -.-


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

8GB as far as I know...


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14087064*
> I have to agree that it's the best lookin game I've played. My 480's are handling it well and I'm enjoying my first time through very much. *Never played the first game tho.*


Well...the least you can do is play through the "other" best-looking-game-in-the-world before you proclaim Crysis 2 as the best looking one you've seen









I don't know how people with setups like 480 SLI manged to skip something as revolutionary as Crysis 1, it's beauty and detail was unrivaled for over 4 bloody years! It's still the best-looking game in some people's opinions.
It's like going on a eurotrip and skipping Paris.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14087115*
> 8GB as far as I know...


that's what I read as well. do you think they meant it with eyefinity/surround users? my ram usage never goes above 3gb with max settings at 1920x1200.

crysis 2 looks better than crysis 1. without a doubt


----------



## TwoCables

It's 8 GB if both DX11 and High Res Textures are turned on (source):

*
What are the suggested system requirements for the DX11 and/or High-Rex Textures packages?*

*DX11 Package Specs*
*Minimum:*
o DX11 compatible graphic card with 768MB Video Memory

*High-Res:*
*Minimum:*
o 64-bit Operating System
o DX9 compatible graphic card with 768MB Memory

*Recommended:*
o 64-bit Operating System
o Fast HDD or even SSD
o Quad Core CPU
o 8GB of RAM
o DX9 compatible graphic card with 1GB Video Memory

*Having both installed and active:*
*Recommended:*
o 64-bit Operating System
o Fast HDD or even SSD
o Quad Core CPU
o 8GB of RAM
o DX11 compatible graphic card with 1.5GB Video Memory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14087120*
> Well...the least you can do is play through the "other" best-looking-game-in-the-world before you proclaim Crysis 2 as the best looking one you've seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how people with setups like 480 SLI manged to skip something as revolutionary as Crysis 1, it's beauty and detail was unrivaled for over 4 bloody years! It's still the best-looking game in some people's opinions.
> It's like going on a eurotrip and skipping Paris.


He said that it's the best-looking game he's ever _played_. He wasn't trying to say that he thinks it's the best looking game in existence.

For example: I only have a small handful of games, and so I can say that Crysis 2 is the best-looking game I've ever played too.


----------



## jprovido

so you think if I buy a 2x4gb kit it will run faster? I just want to make sure. maybe after I bought new memory the usage will still only be 2.9gb









btw i got both high res and dx11 enabled @1920x1200


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14087194*
> so you think if I buy a 2x4gb kit it will run faster? I just want to make sure. maybe after I bought new memory the usage will still only be 2.9gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i got both high res and dx11 enabled @1920x1200


I don't know yet. However, I will know when I put my Sandy Bridge parts together (I'm upgrading my sig rig to SB). Unfortunately, that won't happen until like a week from now. Fortunately though, I'm going to have a nice 2 x 4GB kit (this one).


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14087218*
> I don't know yet. However, I will know when I put my Sandy Bridge parts together (I'm upgrading my sig rig to SB). Unfortunately, that won't happen until like a week from now. Fortunately though, I'm going to have a nice 2 x 4GB kit (this one).


GPU usage on my 2 cards goes down to 60% when at open areas. crysis has good cpu optimization so I don't think a 1090t @ 4.1ghz will bottleneck it at 1920x1200.

I'm really if it's either the RAM or the VRAM. what I'm really wondering is it only uses 2.9gb. do you think it has a limit or something? when I buy a 8gb kit the memory usage will increase as well? VRAM is pretty much ALMOST at full. only 50-100mb free of vram when I'm at open areas (I have aida64 running on my second screen so I can see it all the time)

but in general performance is great. im still at 40-60fps all the time sometimes it drops to 30 but not that much. I want it as smooth as possible. Ive had this memory kit since ddr3 came out and I've used them for years. maybe it's time for me to get one of those 8gb 1600mhz cl7 kits


----------



## TwoCables

I don't know yet, but I'll personally find out in about a week.


----------



## jprovido

^

that's ok









I hope someone can help me out with my ram question. I hope I can get an answer asap. I don't have work today so I can buy the memory asap. I can buy it now if I wanted (pc shops are only 15minute drive from here) TIA OCN









btw OT:
what is the best mem kit out of the three (this is the only 3 I can get my hands on that are within the budget)
http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379157
http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9885609
http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379137

the third one is only 1600 CL9 but voltage is at 1.25v. cheap too


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14087291*
> ^
> 
> that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out with my ram question. I hope I can get an answer asap. I don't have work today so I can buy the memory asap. I can buy it now if I wanted (pc shops are only 15minute drive from here) TIA OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw OT:
> what is the best mem kit out of the three (this is the only 3 I can get my hands on that are within the budget)
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379157
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9885609
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379137
> 
> the third one is only 1600 CL9 but voltage is at 1.25v. cheap too


Dude, if the game is playing fine on your setup don't worry about adding RAM. 8GB is just a suggestion...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14087291*
> ^
> 
> that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out with my ram question. I hope I can get an answer asap. I don't have work today so I can buy the memory asap. I can buy it now if I wanted (pc shops are only 15minute drive from here) TIA OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw OT:
> what is the best mem kit out of the three (this is the only 3 I can get my hands on that are within the budget)
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379157
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9885609
> http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=9379137
> 
> the third one is only 1600 CL9 but voltage is at 1.25v. cheap too


I think the best ones are the 2nd ones you linked (the blue Ripjaws X Series). I mean all three of these kits are 1600 MHz, except the ones I'm talking about have a CL8 rating instead of CL9. So I'm saying that if you can afford 4680, then go with these.

However, I do recommend waiting until you get a definitive answer. After all, 8GB is just the "recommended" amount. I mean, it's not a minimum system spec nor is it a minimum requirement.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14087350*
> Dude, if the game is playing fine on your setup don't worry about adding RAM. 8GB is just a suggestion...


like what I said I've been using it for years. a budget kingston 2x2gb kit which was really expensive years ago.

btw I have a second rig also at my sig. I can put my old kingston rams in there so it can also have 8gb ram (4x2gb)

I've created a thread already.sorry for the OT http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/1057286-ram-kit-buy-quick-question.html#post14087353


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you just want to buy new memory then, by all means, do it. But if the game is running fine on your current system then don't worry about it....


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14087418*
> If you just want to buy new memory then, by all means, do it. But if the game is running fine on your current system then don't worry about it....


it's running great imo. just can't get off this feeling that I only have half of the recommended requirement for memory and I "could" have better performance with 8gb.

and btw I'm only running my kingston rams at [email protected] atm. for some reason I'm not stable at 4.1ghz with stock settings on the memory. maybe it IS just me wanting to buy new rams


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14087457*
> it's running great imo. just can't get off this feeling that I only have half of the recommended requirement for memory and I "could" have better performance with 8gb.
> 
> and btw I'm only running my kingston rams at [email protected] atm. for some reason I'm not stable at 4.1ghz with stock settings on the memory. maybe it IS just me wanting to buy new rams


It's not a requirement. It's only a "recommended" amount.

So when I finish my SB build in a week from now, I will post my findings here.


----------



## jprovido

thanks guys. +reps given. I'll buy the kit later and post my findings as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14087537*
> thanks guys. +reps given. I'll buy the kit later and post my findings as well.


So, you an afford it? I mean damn: if so, then go for it (particularly the kit I liked).


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

1920x1200res everything on maxium ultra settings/high res etc.. running around shooting and stop to look at a poster....


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa. Their pictures are much better now! I haven't even thought to look yet!


----------



## PhRe4k

Looks good man, I can't wait to see how it runs on my new SB build


----------



## TwoCables

Wow, I'm definitely getting a GTX 580. I just learned that Crysis 2 is maxing out my GPU memory at ~1250 MB.


----------



## Gabkicks

mai frameratez...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14088062*
> Wow, I'm definitely getting a GTX 580. I just learned that Crysis 2 is maxing out my GPU memory at ~1250 MB.


It may be maxing it, but do you experience sluggish choppy gameplay as a result? It looks like CryEngine3 is actually dynamically utilizing vram. It seems to identify the vram capacity of a given card and load it accordingly, swapping out info as needed. Very unlike CryEngine2 where it just filled it up without any regard for max capacity and gameplay would degrade very quickly.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;14088906*
> It may be maxing it, but do you experience sluggish choppy gameplay as a result? It looks like CryEngine3 is actually dynamically utilizing vram. It seems to identify the vram capacity of a given card and load it accordingly, swapping out info as needed. Very unlike CryEngine2 where it just filled it up without any regard for max capacity and gameplay would degrade very quickly.


I don't know if it's the result of not having 1536 MB, but my performance is lacking. Fortunately I'm finally upgrading to Sandy Bridge (i5-2500K and 8 GB of memory), so I'll wait and see what that brings me. Except, it'll be about a week before my new parts arrive.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Crysis 2 even uses the full 1.5GB on my GTX 580, its quite shocking really but at least it performs well on one card. I'm using full settings and DX11 and getting 50FPS average which is nice, compared to the original Crysis which I'm getting at least 30 or under.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;14089976*
> Crysis 2 even uses the full 1.5GB on my GTX 580, its quite shocking really but at least it performs well on one card. I'm using full settings and DX11 and getting 50FPS average which is nice, compared to the original Crysis which I'm getting at least 30 or under.


I was talking to a guy earlier who said that he saw guys with 3GB GTX 580s who were seeing no more than ~1500 MB of usage. So, I am happy to have learned this and happy to report it!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14089997*
> I was talking to a guy earlier who said that he saw guys with 3GB GTX 580s who were seeing no more than ~1500 MB of usage. So, I am happy to have learned this and happy to report it!


Not sure how that is happening, I was just testing again @ 1920x1200 and usage was over 2000MB. Perhaps they were running less than 1080/1200?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Not sure how that is happening, I was just testing again @ 1920x1200 and usage was over 2000MB. Perhaps they were running less than 1080/1200?


Hmm. I had a feeling he was probably confused.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Hey twocables, just keep in mind you'll see a nice increase going to a quad, I did when switching from my E8400(I think it was a good 5 FPS in the original crysis). Just wait until you have your SB gear before passing judgment


----------



## TwoCables

Oh don't worry: I'm trying to be good so that I don't spend any money before I know whether or not it's worth it. It ain't easy though.


----------



## rusty39

i have a question for two cables or for anyone for that matter.does 40fps seem right for me on gtx 460s in sli with 8 gbs of ram? it do seem a bit sluggish at certain times in the game.btw these are 1gb ram 460s at 1080p with all settings at extream, ultra settings the 460s struggles. but in bad company 2 all is good with max settings.


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusty39;14090337*
> i have a question for two cables or for anyone for that matter.does 40fps seem right for me on gtx 460s in sli with 8 gbs of ram? it do seem a bit sluggish at certain times in the game.


If its at ulitra settings, 1920x1200 then yes it seems right. i7 w two 580's usually get only 55-80 fps avg and thats with 12gb ram. 3 480's 60-90 fps.

this game is a hog, but its good. its still mising damage to make it complete - i wonder if there is a patch coming for building damge? i would not put it past crytek since they came through so well w dx11.

6950 unlocked w/ i5 750 @ 4.1GHz 1920x1080 is barely getting 32 FPS on ultra settings with 1080p, had to back off to 720p and its nice and fast 60+fps now, but the lack of resolution is noticeable.


----------



## rusty39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistedneck*


If its at ulitra settings, 1920x1200 then yes it seems right. i7 w two 580's usually get only 55-80 fps avg and thats with 12gb ram. 3 480's 60-90 fps.

this game is a hog, but its good. its still mising damage to make it complete - i wonder if there is a patch coming for building damge? i would not put it past crytek since they came through so well w dx11.

6950 unlocked w/ i5 750 @ 4.1GHz 1920x1080 is barely getting 32 FPS on ultra settings with 1080p, had to back off to 720p and its nice and fast 60+fps now, but the lack of resolution is noticeable.


does a higher quality graphics card give any advantage in multiplayer


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusty39;14090337*
> i have a question for two cables or for anyone for that matter.does 40fps seem right for me on gtx 460s in sli with 8 gbs of ram? it do seem a bit sluggish at certain times in the game.btw these are 1gb ram 460s at 1080p with all settings at extream, ultra settings the 460s struggles. but in bad company 2 all is good with max settings.


blame it on your phenom, a 2500k will solve all your issues.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wow, I'm definitely getting a GTX 580. I just learned that Crysis 2 is maxing out my GPU memory at ~1250 MB.


Christ Jesus.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Christ Jesus.


My card was screaming _"Have mercy on me, TwoCables!"

_Then I was like _"lol no. I'm having too much fun."_


----------



## rocstar96

Hows the framerate? I wonder hows my 470 gonna do.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusty39*


i have a question for two cables or for anyone for that matter.does 40fps seem right for me on gtx 460s in sli with 8 gbs of ram? it do seem a bit sluggish at certain times in the game.btw these are 1gb ram 460s at 1080p with all settings at extream, ultra settings the 460s struggles. but in bad company 2 all is good with max settings.


yea that's about what i'm getting in single player. in single player i have all ultra and vsync on. in multiplayer, i turn everything down to extreme with vsync off and see 75 fps. i think i'm too busy shooting in multiplayer to carea bout whether the bricks are 2D or 3D, but that's me.








*single player is where i enjoy graphics, multiplayer is where i enjoy performance.*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crysis 2 is maxing my VRAM at 1500MB. Starting to think I shoulda sprung for the Xtreme's....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Hows the framerate? I wonder hows my 470 gonna do.


It's basically playable! There are times when there are a bunch of AI running around where it gets down to like 15-20 FPS on average, but it can also depend on your playing style too. Like, I don't run-and-gun. Instead, I take my sweet time and I'm always trying to be a major pest in creative ways (I only play SP though). So with this playing style where I am not constantly running or something, it's actually very nice. Plus, I like to stop and admire the graphics quite often.

However, when I get to that point where I have to kill all of Lockheart's men and then finally kill Lockheart, I predict that I'll be disabling DX11 and probably also the High Res Textures. I'm guessing that it's going to be a slow slideshow (I'm still on my first run through the game after this big upgrade to Crysis 2).

For the most part though, my average is usually 20-25 FPS, sometimes 30, 35, 40, sometimes even 60 (vSync).


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14091484*
> It's basically playable! There are times when there are a bunch of AI running around where it gets down to like 15-20 FPS on average, but it can also depend on your playing style too. Like, I don't run-and-gun. Instead, I take my sweet time and I'm always trying to be a major pest in creative ways (I only play SP though). So with this playing style where I am not constantly running or something, it's actually very nice. Plus, I like to stop and admire the graphics quite often.
> 
> However, when I get to that point where I have to kill all of Lockheart's men and then finally kill Lockheart, I predict that I'll be disabling DX11 and probably also the High Res Textures. I'm guessing that it's going to be a slow slideshow (I'm still on my first run through the game after this big upgrade to Crysis 2).
> 
> For the most part though, my average is usually 20-25 FPS, sometimes 30, 35, 40, sometimes even 60 (vSync).


Thanks, I hope BF3 graphics will surpass Crysis 2


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14091422*
> Hows the framerate? I wonder hows my 470 gonna do.


should be fine. i have 470 SLI and it's amazing.

i been away for a while from gaming and OCN. so glad i checked this site and found this...

what an amazing upgrade love it. can't wait to play through this game again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;14091524*
> Thanks, I hope BF3 graphics will surpass Crysis 2


I saw some pics of it, and it looks like BF3 is going to crush Crysis 2. :/


----------



## amstech

Crysis 2 with the high res pack and DX11 pack still isn't in the top 10 best looking games to date... other then some heavy tessellation/impressive textures in some parts, its quite old and linear looking.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14091561*
> I saw some pics of it, and it looks like BF3 is going to crush Crysis 2. :/


I hope so!


----------



## Nytehawk

Wow, this seems like the right place to sell a high performing GTX580 with good overclocking. If only I knew a guy...

But OT:I can NOT wait to get my pc back together with my 3 monitor-3gb SLI 580's. I wish Skyline posted HD youtube vids, as he has what I'm going for (except he wanted to 1-up errrybodyand go tri-3gb). This will be the very first thing I install. Do I need to separately install the HD textures and tessellation packs? And then, after I cook my cards with gameplay, I'm going to WC everything and turn it up a notch. I'm so happy there's a new benchmark!

Can someone tell me: Are the hi-res textures just designed around 1080p? Or will they look just as great @ 3240x1920 or 5670x1080?


----------



## twistedneck

i had 2 gtx 580's hapily overclocked for months at 870MHz 1.05V.

Played crysis dx9 fine no issues but with this new awesome graphics pack i had to down clock the 580's to 830MHz at same voltage to stop the crashes! what is happening here?

PS. thanks for making good Crytek.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech;14091570*
> Crysis 2 with the high res pack and DX11 pack still isn't in the top 10 best looking games to date... other then some heavy tessellation/impressive textures in some parts, its quite old and linear looking.


Wait so you can name 10 games that look better than Crysis2+DX11-Ultra? Please, I'd love to know what all these games are = /


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14094164*
> Wait so you can name 10 games that look better than Crysis2+DX11-Ultra? Please, I'd love to know what all these games are = /


^ Same here


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera;14094213*
> ^ Same here


Me too. I'm pretty awe-struck. Makes me wonder what I'll see in my lifetime.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14094164*
> Wait so you can name 10 games that look better than Crysis2+DX11-Ultra? Please, I'd love to know what all these games are = /


Yeah, lets see those 10 games that are better looking than Crysis 2 with the upgrades...


----------



## steadly2004

So, with just the DX11 upgrade, my video memory usage went from 600-700 up to 1100-max with just VeryHigh.

I previously installed both packs and it would freeze after 5 sec or so. I'm wondering if I jsut don't have enough video memory. I'm going to reinstall and see, since I had a bad memory module and have since replaced it. Maybe that was it, I dunno.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14095110*
> Yeah, lets see those 10 games that are better looking than Crysis 2 with the upgrades...


Still let me remind you it's still a console port. Once i see a PC version that's made for PC then maybe it'd outrank Crysis 2. Metro 2033 is much incredible than Crysis 2 in much of a way because it's much stressful than Crysis 2. It's so easy to max it at Ultra anyways. Metro 2033 has much impact on framerates and has incredible graphics than you think.

Sure there are many other games that run great with graphics but i will tell you this.. Battlefield 3 will rape Crysis 2 in the gutter period. DX11 and PC and no ports.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14095466*
> So, with just the DX11 upgrade, my video memory usage went from 600-700 up to 1100-max with just VeryHigh.
> 
> I previously installed both packs and it would freeze after 5 sec or so. I'm wondering if I jsut don't have enough video memory. I'm going to reinstall and see, since I had a bad memory module and have since replaced it. Maybe that was it, I dunno.


I do have to update, just ran it at ultra, very high and high with both packs enabled, all keeps my memory pretty much maxed out, but no frame rate hit. Stays at 70-100 with everything ultra/maxed and enabled. Does dip occasionally into the 50's, but not often, gameplay is smooth, I like it.


----------



## The_Network

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14095566*
> Still let me remind you it's still a console port. Once i see a PC version that's made for PC then maybe it'd outrank Crysis 2. Metro 2033 is much incredible than Crysis 2 in much of a way because it's much stressful than Crysis 2. It's so easy to max it at Ultra anyways. Metro 2033 has much impact on framerates and has incredible graphics than you think.
> 
> Sure there are many other games that run great with graphics but i will tell you this.. Battlefield 3 will rape Crysis 2 in the gutter period. DX11 and PC and no ports.


I didn't understand two thirds of that, could you elaborate in English?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14095566*
> Still let me remind you it's still a console port. Once i see a PC version that's made for PC then maybe it'd outrank Crysis 2. Metro 2033 is much incredible than Crysis 2 in much of a way because it's much stressful than Crysis 2. It's so easy to max it at Ultra anyways. Metro 2033 has much impact on framerates and has incredible graphics than you think.
> 
> Sure there are many other games that run great with graphics but i will tell you this.. Battlefield 3 will rape Crysis 2 in the gutter period. DX11 and PC and no ports.


Spoken like a true elitist PC fanboy. I bet you're the kind of guy that thinks any PC game that is also available for consoles is a "crappy console port".


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14096890*
> Spoken like a true elitist PC fanboy. I bet you're the kind of guy that thinks any PC game that is also available for consoles is a "crappy console port".


A bigger cause of concern is how he thinks that a game's visuals are determined by how low it's framerates are. Read that part about his Metro vs Crysis 2 argument...wow, just wow.
Apparently having pathetic optimization for hardware makes a game look better (if he even knows what optimization is, which I doubt).


----------



## UNOE

I think it may be possible to find 10 games that look better... surely at less 5. For me it looks over done. I understand the nano suits should feel different visually. But never do I feel the city or terrain feels realistic. Other games without dx11 have done that for me. One being Crysis 1.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;14092227*
> Wow, this seems like the right place to sell a high performing GTX580 with good overclocking. If only I knew a guy...
> 
> But OT:I can NOT wait to get my pc back together with my 3 monitor-3gb SLI 580's. I wish Skyline posted HD youtube vids, as he has what I'm going for (except he wanted to 1-up errrybodyand go tri-3gb). This will be the very first thing I install. Do I need to separately install the HD textures and tessellation packs? And then, after I cook my cards with gameplay, I'm going to WC everything and turn it up a notch. I'm so happy there's a new benchmark!
> 
> Can someone tell me: Are the hi-res textures just designed around 1080p? Or will they look just as great @ 3240x1920 or 5670x1080?


If I can pull a vid without the framerate dropping, I'll do it and post it. I've got some 1920x1200 vids though.

The hi-res textures look great in Surround as well.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14095466*
> So, with just the DX11 upgrade, my video memory usage went from 600-700 up to 1100-max with just VeryHigh.
> 
> I previously installed both packs and it would freeze after 5 sec or so. I'm wondering if I jsut don't have enough video memory. I'm going to reinstall and see, since I had a bad memory module and have since replaced it. Maybe that was it, I dunno.


It freezes because your GPU overclock is not stable.Up you voltage on your GPU's


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Ev0G1flzg[/ame]


----------



## That Guy

I played the campaign on Veteran after installing the DX11 and High Res packs. Ultra settings @1080p and I am disappointed. Not only could I not adjust the amount of tessellation, but I could still play the game without a hiccup.

Crytek! Y U NO KILL MY PC?!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy;14099329*
> but I could still play the game without a hiccup.
> 
> Crytek! Y U NO KILL MY PC?!


They should've coded+designed the game absolutely *horribly* so that it ran at 10fps on a GTX580. That way, even if it looked exactly the same as now, people like you would be very happy thinking "YES, MY PC IS FINALLY STRUGGLING! I LOVE YOU CRYTEK"
Who knew we would see the day when good optimization for hardware was frowned upon


----------



## WorldExclusive

This should have been called Crysis Chronicles or something, not Crysis 2.


----------



## jprovido

the game looks lovely. I love the tesselations on the floor especially the skid marks from the tires on the mud.


----------



## rocstar96

This thing maxes my VRAM, I love it! Playing it at 25-35~FPS, Not OC'd


----------



## meetajhu

This game doesn't make use of full VRAM its takes only less than 800mb and no game does it just caches textures into memory just like Doom 3 does. Any game is capable of utilizing full VRAM eg:GTA4,doom 3 etc. The impact is going to minimal. Only high resolution textures sampling requires more memory now matter what the size of the texture generated was. eg:- if you made texture at 600x600 you can sample it at any res you want it will consume more memory with slightly better quality. If your running 3way surround your 3gb will be put to good use.


----------



## littledonny

This game with DX11 and high(er) resolution textures is the most visually impressive game I've ever played. Metro was great, but C2 offers more variety.


----------



## jprovido

when I shoot the water fps drastically comes down.I'm suspecting VRAM bottleneck.

I just installed crysis 1 and played it [email protected] max settings. without a doubt crysis 2 has better graphics than crysis 1 I was also surprised how well my gtx 470 SLI ran it. I don't think it was like this when I was playing it years ago. nvidia drivers have come a long way since then imo. crysis 2 is more demanding than crysis 1. I guess the saying should be changed to "*but can it run crysis 2*?"

edit:

the nano suit in crysis 1 also feels weird after playing crysis 2 for countless hours. how I wish they didn't change the nanosuit. I can't believe how much I suck using the nanosuit at crysis 1 now


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14101309*
> "*but can it run crysis 2*?"


It will until the release of BF3


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tippy*


They should've coded+designed the game absolutely *horribly* so that it ran at 10fps on a GTX580. That way, even if it looked exactly the same as now, people like you would be very happy thinking "YES, MY PC IS FINALLY STRUGGLING! I LOVE YOU CRYTEK"
Who knew we would see the day when good optimization for hardware was frowned upon










lol


----------



## Chrono Detector

At least this game is not as demanding as the original Crysis and Crysis 2 runs better and has better graphics. Crysis even struggles to run at full 1080p with 16AA and 16AF on my setup on some scenes.


----------



## amstech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Yeah, lets see those 10 games that are better looking than Crysis 2 with the upgrades...










If you truly think Crysis 2 is that good graphically because of some textures and poor use of DX11, your new to the PC gaming world. Games 3-5 years ago looked nearly as good, you just haven't been around. The cryengine is still quite linear and limited, they have that engine polished to the max now.


----------



## james8

^at least it USES DX11. how many games uses the amount of features that crysis 2 does?
and by 3-5 years ago, are you refering to crysis and crysis warhead? wel of course.


----------



## RushMore1205

yeah its weird, my ram at 3 monitor settings is 1256 lol out of 1280 and when i just do single monitor its 1130, before it was in the 600 range


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistedneck*


i had 2 gtx 580's hapily overclocked for months at 870MHz 1.05V.

Played crysis dx9 fine no issues but with this new awesome graphics pack i had to down clock the 580's to 830MHz at same voltage to stop the crashes! what is happening here?

PS. thanks for making good Crytek.


This seems to be a common complaint based on what I've seen around here. Fortunately, the usual solution is to just increase the core voltage, so that's what I recommend doing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meetajhu*


This game doesn't make use of full VRAM its takes only less than 800mb and no game does it just caches textures into memory just like Doom 3 does. Any game is capable of utilizing full VRAM eg:GTA4,doom 3 etc. The impact is going to minimal. Only high resolution textures sampling requires more memory now matter what the size of the texture generated was. eg:- if you made texture at 600x600 you can sample it at any res you want it will consume more memory with slightly better quality. If your running 3way surround your 3gb will be put to good use.


That's interesting because Crysis 2 is now maxing my card out at about 1250 MB. GTX 580 users are getting maxed out at about 1500 MB.


----------



## UNOE

Yes your card was never stable. in the first place. you can play DX9 games at high clocks. I can even play dx11 at higher clocks as well compaired to surround display... I think its good to test the overclock of a GPU on surround display on a few DX11 titles if its stable on surround display then your stable.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^at least it USES DX11. how many games uses the amount of features that crysis 2 does?
and by 3-5 years ago, are you refering to crysis and crysis warhead? wel of course.










Metro 2033?
Besides, gameplay is boring, the use of DX 11 features is very limited. You cant individually control any of the DX11 features it has. Tesselation is not even implemented that well. No AF implemented. 
Crytek took the piss on C2 for PC, they released the mod tools and that's the farthest it will get.

They claim Cryengine 3 is the most advanced engine when it does not have native AF and AA implementation and disallows you to control its DX 11 features.


----------



## BradleyW

Jeez, no wonder game devs are not wanting to create PC games if all you do is complain.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Metro 2033?
Besides, gameplay is boring, the use of DX 11 features is very limited. You cant individually control any of the DX11 features it has. Tesselation is not even implemented that well. No AF implemented. 
Crytek took the piss on C2 for PC, they released the mod tools and that's the farthest it will get.

They claim Cryengine 3 is the most advanced engine when it does not have native AF and AA implementation and disallows you to control its DX 11 features.


- It does have 16xAF when everything is at ultra, and you can also control that in the system.cfg file. 
- It does have AA, though it's only edge AA. 
- Tessellation is actually very well implemented just look at the ground and the walls.
- Crytek will actually release a more extensive mod tools in the near future.
- Cryengine does allow you to control DX11 features, just use system.cfg.
- Gameplay is by far superior to most games, especially to Metro 2033 which has a very rudimentary one.

Any more baseless points you want me to shoot down?


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


- It does have 16xAF when everything is at ultra, and you can also control that in the system.cfg file. 
- It does have AA, though it's only edge AA. 
- Tessellation is actually very well implemented just look at the ground and the walls.
- Crytek will actually release a more extensive mod tools in the near future.
- Cryengine does allow you to control DX11 features, just use system.cfg.
- Gameplay is by far superior to most games, especially to Metro 2033 which has a very rudimentary one.

Any more baseless points you want me to shoot down?


Points? They're nothing but opinions, beside the hoops needed to be jumped to activate features.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Points? They're nothing but opinions.


Claiming that a game does or does not have AF, AA, or does not use DX11 features properly are all facts.

The only opinion in your post was "the gameplay is boring," everything else was your "version" of the facts and statistics which turned out to be wrong.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


- It does have 16xAF when everything is at ultra, and you can also control that in the system.cfg file. 
- It does have AA, though it's only edge AA. 
- Tessellation is actually very well implemented just look at the ground and the walls.
- Crytek will actually release a more extensive mod tools in the near future.
- Cryengine does allow you to control DX11 features, just use system.cfg.
- Gameplay is by far superior to most games, especially to Metro 2033 which has a very rudimentary one.

Any more baseless points you want me to shoot down?


I agree with all this excpet the metro 2033. It's one of the best games ever made


----------



## Nytehawk

Skyline, I don't think I can give you any more rep this week, but thank you! I expect similar performance on my PC


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Jeez, no wonder game devs are not wanting to create PC games if all you do is complain.










Right?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Skyline, I don't think I can give you any more rep this week, but thank you! I expect similar performance on my PC


Ha, it's not about Rep bro. I do appreciate it though.

I just switched to an older driver set (XG 270.51) and picked up a few more fps, so I think I'm gonna try a few other sets as well and see which gives me the most improvement. I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I agree with all this excpet the metro 2033. It's one of the best games ever made










I never said Metro 2033 was not great, I just said its gameplay is very simple; you have the most basic guns, and a grenade option and melee, and you basically point your gun at someone and shoot until they die. Also the entire game is basically a very long corridor and is very linear. Where as in Crysis 2, you have armor/stealth/power modes, far more weapon choices as well as many customization of each weapon, and the modules. Also many parts of Crysis 2 are very open, and you can undertake those missions in many different ways.

However, Metro overall is very impressive, it's pretty well executed, and has a very strong atmosphere and great graphics. I'm almost done with my 4th playthrough of it, so I gotta like it.


----------



## Nautilus

Guys does this patch enable Antialiasing or Anisotrophic filtering in advanced graphics options? Or we still have to crank it up in control center?


----------



## eduardmc

yes please. how to enable AA in this game. it does look cool and all but hate all the jaggy edges.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


Guys does this patch enable Antialiasing or Anisotrophic filtering in advanced graphics options? Or we still have to crank it up in control center?


Unfortunately, it doesn't add options in the in-game menu to adjust these things.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


Guys does this patch enable Antialiasing or Anisotrophic filtering in advanced graphics options? Or we still have to crank it up in control center?


No, it does not but you can use the system.cfg file or just put it directly in the console when running the game. Just copy+paste this in you system.cfg file in your game's root directory:

r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 16
r_FSAA = 1
r_UseEdgeAA = 1

First is for AF, the two that follow are for AA. Don't bother increasing the numbers; these are the max value for each input.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14105448*
> Unfortunately, it doesn't add options in the in-game menu to adjust these things.


I don't know why Crytek would do this. They try to impress us with all-new customizable graphics options (you know, since Crysis1/Warhead had like 15 different things you could adjust) and then they skip on adding an option to change AA and AF? That's the FIRST thing I would want to adjust in my graphics settings, seriously.
Messing with console commands is still the best method I presume.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Yeah Crytek should have added AA and AF in this game, why they did not is a mystery. Hope they add it in a future patch, if ever.


----------



## PhRe4k

It looks amazing, but when I enable Crossfire it crashes so I'm stuck with 1 5870 :/ I can't wait for my 560 to come..


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;14108674*
> Yeah Crytek should have added AA and AF in this game, why they did not is a mystery. Hope they add it in a future patch, if ever.


Read born2bwild's post just above yours again. The game has AA, you just have the use the system config file to enable it.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


Read born2bwild's post just above yours again. The game has AA, you just have the use the system config file to enable it.


We know that. 
What I was asking was why would Crytek exclude some of the most important settings (AA and AF) from the in-game settings menu and put in all the other stuff?
One of the most well-known things about Crysis/Warhead was it's elaborate System menu where you could tweak so many different things.

Compare this:


















To this:


----------



## Skrillex

Tesselation and High Res Textures make my 580 crash at stock clocks.

RMA'd the thing, missing playing Crysis 2 now


----------



## Tippy

^ I wouldn't have RMA'd it, an extra 0.05v could've done the trick and made it fully stable.

But seriously, either there's something stuffed up with nVidia drivers (or the way they behave with Crysis 2).........or Crysis 2+DX11+Textures has become worse than *Furmark *when it comes to screwing your GPU.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14110263*
> ^ I wouldn't have RMA'd it, an extra 0.05v could've done the trick and made it fully stable.
> 
> But seriously, either there's something stuffed up with nVidia drivers (or the way they behave with Crysis 2).........or Crysis 2+DX11+Textures has become worse than *Furmark* when it comes to screwing your GPU.


Why not RMA it?

At stock clocks it should be fully functional in any and every benchmark/game.

Brand new 580 that works properly for free, not exactly going to turn that down.

It's definitley at a certain clock cos If i underclock to 750 and go into the game it's fine then from within the game go upto 772 crashes near enough instantly.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


If you truly think Crysis 2 is that good graphically because of some textures and poor use of DX11, your new to the PC gaming world. Games 3-5 years ago looked nearly as good, you just haven't been around. The cryengine is still quite linear and limited, they have that engine polished to the max now.


I have to agree that you cannot name 10 games better looking now after this pack... And I have been playing PC games since Doom/Quake 1/Blood/Mech Warrior and keeping up with the graphics have not been cheap...

After playing this game (because I am one who waited for this pack), I can say it was worth the wait... The use of noticable tesselation literally makes me stop playing and looking around... And we are talking about just graphics here and not the linear gameplay... I am just surprised they haven't turned on the built in benchmark (I say built in because of the benchmark.bat file that doesn't work)

Worst investment for the best rewards...


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector;14101753*
> At least this game is not as demanding as the original Crysis and Crysis 2 runs better and has better graphics. Crysis even struggles to run at full 1080p with 16AA and 16AF on my setup on some scenes.


With 2 580´s you can make Crysis look five times better than Crysis 2 while still retaining a playable framerate. 16xAA is a waste of FPS in Crysis, you shouldn´t go higher than 8x imo. I take it you´ve never played a properly modded Crysis/Crysis: Warhead?


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;14108863*
> It looks amazing, but when I enable Crossfire it crashes so I'm stuck with 1 5870 :/ I can't wait for my 560 to come..


Try renaming Crysis2.exe to fear.exe. This worked wonders for my 5870 crossfire setup. I'm getting very playable frames. It drops as low as 21fps, but only for a second or two and usually hovers in the 50s and 60s. I've seen as high as 120fps in certain parts. That's at 1920x1200 with everything on ultra, DX11, and high-res textures.


----------



## james8

having problems with flickering in game. hopefully nvidia release new drivers soon


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14110144*
> We know that.
> What I was asking was why would Crytek exclude some of the most important settings (AA and AF) from the in-game settings menu and put in all the other stuff?
> One of the most well-known things about Crysis/Warhead was it's elaborate System menu where you could tweak so many different things.


It's cool to compare between games, but I feel some stuff is just nitpicking. Hardcore gamers should know how to do a little config file tweaking or at least know how to search on the net for help. Inconvenient? Maybe -- however it only has to be done once. Worth getting on Crytek's back over? Not really.

There are plenty of reasonable complaints about the game, but sometimes I just feel like people think it is "cool" to blast Crytek and taking this chance to make any little complaint known.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14121048*
> having problems with flickering in game. hopefully nvidia release new drivers soon


This. With two EVGA GTX 460's on ultra settings/DX 11 enabled/hi-res textures enabled and medium motion blur I'm getting around 40fps average @ 1920x1080. I prefer to maintain 60fps so I took it down a notch to extreme settings and it hovers around 60fps. But even so I still feel like it's flickering too much.


----------



## BradleyW

caps should be out either today or tommorow for C2/AMD CF.


----------



## BradleyW

well andrew d on twitter has basically said that they are not fixing Crysis 2 because they don't see a problem. So yeah, the tess cores on AMD bottom line are just pure rubbish!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14128027*
> well andrew d on twitter has basically said that they are not fixing Crysis 2 because they don't see a problem. So yeah, the tess cores on AMD bottom line are just pure rubbish!


Sure about that?

I thought he said scaling was good, just needed more optimizations.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

CatalystCreator Andrew D
We're looking at Crysis 2 in general to see what optimizations can be enabled to improve perf. But this will take some time
28 minutes ago

CatalystCreator Andrew D
FYI a Microsoft hotfix for any one with DX11 HW showing up at DX10 in the Microsoft WEI page http://bit.ly/n9cn9m
31 minutes ago

CatalystCreator Andrew D
The Crysis 2 PostMSAA is just a config tweak - it won't disable AA
1 hour ago

CatalystCreator Andrew D
For Crysis 2 - make sure the PostMSAA setting is removed from the games autoexec.conf file - it's causing bad CF scaling
1 hour ago

CatalystCreator Andrew D
For Crysis 2 DX11 CF performance - we actually have pretty good scaling, so no new CAP is needed
2 hours ago


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;14128340*
> CatalystCreator Andrew D
> We're looking at Crysis 2 in general to see what optimizations can be enabled to improve perf. But this will take some time
> 28 minutes ago
> 
> CatalystCreator Andrew D
> FYI a Microsoft hotfix for any one with DX11 HW showing up at DX10 in the Microsoft WEI page http://bit.ly/n9cn9m
> 31 minutes ago
> 
> CatalystCreator Andrew D
> The Crysis 2 PostMSAA is just a config tweak - it won't disable AA
> 1 hour ago
> 
> *CatalystCreator Andrew D
> For Crysis 2 - make sure the PostMSAA setting is removed from the games autoexec.conf file - it's causing bad CF scaling
> 1 hour ago*
> 
> *CatalystCreator Andrew D
> For Crysis 2 DX11 CF performance - we actually have pretty good scaling, so no new CAP is needed
> 2 hours ago*


What the???

And where is this located?
Quote:


> autoexec.conf file


----------



## BradleyW

I would also like to know!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3939123&postcount=144


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14128448*
> What the???
> 
> And where is this located?


Heh, I wish I could answer this... As I do not have the game yet, I cannot try to locate it.

If the game wasn't removed from Steam, I'd probably have it by now...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> CatalystCreator Andrew D
> For Crysis 2 - make sure the PostMSAA setting is removed from the games autoexec.conf file - it's causing bad CF scaling
> 1 hour ago


Does it work


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14128448*
> What the???
> 
> And where is this located?


I think he means "autoexec.cfg". I mean, I think he just says "autoexec dot config" to himself when he types it.

If you don't have an autoexec.cfg file, then you have to create one using Notepad.

It's supposed to be in the root of the folder where the game is installed.


----------



## jprovido

I just opened up my crysis 2 folder (i'm not using steam but rest assured my copy is legit) And I saw it installed at bin32 folder. so mine is installed as a 32bit program? does it impact the amount of ram I can use with the game?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14129988*
> I just opened up my crysis 2 folder (i'm not using steam but rest assured my copy is legit) And I saw it installed at bin32 folder. so mine is installed as a 32bit program? does it impact the amount of ram I can use with the game?


64bit executable doesnt exist AFAIK


----------



## CattleCorn

Just finished the game for the first time. I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed it. It takes a lot... and I mean a LOT for a single-player campaign to keep my interest. I almost never finish them. And this one kept me on edge. Loved it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I just played through a little.

The high res texture pack shows under close scrutiny but I don't think it's _that_ big a deal.

Tesselation on the other hand really shows. I love the tire tracks, rubble, and concrete really popping with depth. New York is a concrete jungle after all.

With my 6990 - I have mixed performance results with 11.6 standard (ie no CAPs). The start of the game is good until I reach the part where you go outdoors for the first time. My framerate drops so it stutters but not enough to be unbearable. I dont have FRAPS in so I cant get specifics.


----------



## shnur

My 6870 now crashes with both packs installed. Even disabled


----------



## BradleyW

Post MSAA disabled does not fix the issue.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


My 6870 now crashes with both packs installed. Even disabled










happened to me, turned out I had a bad memory stick, I fixed the memory issue, uninstalled/reinstalled and it works


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


happened to me, turned out I had a bad memory stick, I fixed the memory issue, uninstalled/reinstalled and it works


Thats weird... Everything is/was working (I'm folding 24/7 and its stable) and the game was fine inb4 patches


----------



## Chrono Detector

I have plenty of issues with my NVIDIA rig, though my ATI machine doesn't have any issues (None that I know of) For me, the gameplay is choppy, experiencing crashes and enabling SLI will make the graphics have a lot of jagged edges and somewhat low quality textures which is annoying. However, my 6950 rig does not experience any of these issues. Strange.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Thats weird... Everything is/was working (I'm folding 24/7 and its stable) and the game was fine inb4 patches


Cool, still never hurts to recheck stability every once in a while, components don't last forever, and less so when overclocked

I usually rerun Linx 20x on very high every few months just to be sure


----------



## shnur

Ok; I'll try it out.


----------



## MacA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


I have plenty of issues with my NVIDIA rig, though my ATI machine doesn't have any issues (None that I know of) For me, the gameplay is choppy, experiencing crashes and enabling SLI will make the graphics have a lot of jagged edges and somewhat low quality textures which is annoying. However, my 6950 rig does not experience any of these issues. Strange.


nVidia game or not, multi-GPU rigs tend to have more troubles with games.


----------



## Ghostleader

I ran a little comparision test between my 5870 in Crossfire and my GTX 580 in SLI, I used the Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool, it mirror the game play rather good.

I think that the 5870 stand up quite well against the GTX 580 even though it lacks in vram and tesselation performance.

5870 Crossfire, i7 875k @ 4,2GHz , 8GB of ram @ 1600 7-7-7 21 1N (4 C/T, Bclk 200, UnCore 3600)










GTX 580 SLI, i7 2600k @ 4,2GHz, 4Gb of ram @ 1600 7-7-7 21 1N (4 C/T)


----------



## BradleyW

Well the 5870CF runs better than 6970CF by far in Crysis 2. I know, it's just wrong lol.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14139622*
> Well the 5870CF runs better than 6970CF by far in Crysis 2. I know, it's just wrong lol.


It's poor optimization on AMDs part. Weird people saying Nvidia is doing better tessellation then AMD when AvP would gladly disagree. Just give it time.

*edit: I mean in regards to how MUCH of a jump it is. The numbers aren't far off. Factoring the time.
*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino;14139659*
> It's poor optimization on AMDs part. Weird people saying Nvidia is doing better tessellation then AMD when AvP would gladly disagree. Just give it time.


Yeah 6970's in AVP crush the 480's in SLI, which in turn means they will beat the 570's. Do they kill the 580's in AVP?


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;14111151*
> With 2 580´s you can make Crysis look five times better than Crysis 2 while still retaining a playable framerate. 16xAA is a waste of FPS in Crysis, you shouldn´t go higher than 8x imo. I take it you´ve never played a properly modded Crysis/Crysis: Warhead?


I can do all of that WITH 16xAA and still have playable FPS with my single 3GB 580.

Regardless, I shouldn't have to resort to an old game to get the visual satisfaction that should be trumped with new releases.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14139695*
> Yeah 6970's in AVP crush the 480's in SLI, which in turn means they will beat the 570's. Do they kill the 580's in AVP?


I'm just sick and tired of waiting to play through this single player. I'm going to turn tessellation down with Radeon Pro like you guys were doing in another thread and just play the game.

It's disappointing to wait this long and then have crappy performance next to Nvidia's offerings, par for the course I guess.


----------



## TwoCables

The tire tracks are not done with Tessellation, but rather they're done with POM (Parallax Occlusion Mapping).

Proof:










I'm sorry, but I've seen more than just a couple of people say that they think this is Tessellation, so I just want to make it absolutely clear so you know what you're looking at.


----------



## spyros07

i just wanted to ask i this tests are any good for my setup???Attachment 218715


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That Guy*


I can do all of that WITH 16xAA and still have playable FPS with my single 3GB 580.

Regardless, I shouldn't have to resort to an old game to get the visual satisfaction that should be trumped with new releases.


you can run Crysis at a playable framerate with 16xAA with a single gtx580? please show us


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The tire tracks are not done with Tessellation, but rather they're done with POM (Parallax Occlusion Mapping).

Proof:










I'm sorry, but I've seen more than just a couple of people say that they think this is Tessellation, so I just want to make it absolutely clear so you know what you're looking at.


I knew it was something other than tessellation due to that screenshot, but I wrongly generalized POM was some kind extension of it or some odd thing and didnt feel like looking it up.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14141107*
> The tire tracks are not done with Tessellation, but rather they're done with POM (Parallax Occlusion Mapping).
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I've seen more than just a couple of people say that they think this is Tessellation, so I just want to make it absolutely clear so you know what you're looking at.


If you disable Tessellation by changing object to extreme, you also disable POM.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14147201*
> If you disable Tessellation by changing object to extreme, you also disable POM.


What? Aw man, that's lame.

Oh well. I thank you for the heads up!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14147239*
> What? Aw man, that's lame.
> 
> Oh well. I thank you for the heads up!


No problem. I know this because when i was looking at the tracks, i disbaled the tesselation and the tracks were flat, so POM is disabled too by the looks of it.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14139622*
> Well the 5870CF runs better than 6970CF by far in Crysis 2. I know, it's just wrong lol.


Can you give it a try with the same settings in the benchmark tool as I used with your signature set up, just for a comparision.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14147268*
> No problem. I know this because when i was looking at the tracks, i disbaled the tesselation and the tracks were flat, so POM is disabled too by the looks of it.


Bradley how were you getting Radeon Pro to work to limit your tessellation? My RP tray icon looks like the Ghostbusters logo as soon as I start Crysis 2 lol.

None of the settings that I change in there are getting applied. Did you run into this?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher;14147373*
> Bradley how were you getting Radeon Pro to work to limit your tessellation? My RP tray icon looks like the Ghostbusters logo as soon as I start Crysis 2 lol.
> 
> None of the settings that I change in there are getting applied. Did you run into this?


So did my icon, but the settings still worked for me.


----------



## RushMore1205

the game looks rediculous good now, the walls and all the cracks and just everything looks so good, its such a pleasure to play this game now


----------



## james8

^yea. when i replay the SP i always couch to look at awesome tesselated 3D cracks on the floor or the nice 3D bricks on buildings.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14148865*
> the game looks rediculous good now, the walls and all the cracks and just everything looks so good, its such a pleasure to play this game now


Yeah, except I sometimes die while admiring the graphics. hehehe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14148920*
> ^yea. when i replay the SP i always couch to look at awesome tesselated 3D cracks on the floor or the nice 3D bricks on buildings.


hehe yeah it makes me wish I could prone whereas before I didn't care!


----------



## Nytehawk

Just tried it in Surround last night. MY HEAD HURTS! and so do my eyes. But it is soooo much better.

Now that everything looks so real, I just want to cause destruction, but there isn't much to be had.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;14149343*
> Just tried it in Surround last night. MY HEAD HURTS! and so do my eyes. But it is soooo much better.
> 
> Now that everything looks so real, I just want to cause destruction, but there isn't much to be had.


What you haven't turned central park in to a treeless waste land yet:sniper:


----------



## trivium nate

So the game was running like crap for me i had dx11 update and both packs installed I thought i was drivers it wasn't, Turns out i was a noob and had vsync on... it was locking the game at 24fps..turned that off and now no more problems..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


So the game was running like crap for me i had dx11 update and both packs installed I thought i was drivers it wasn't, Turns out i was a noob and had vsync on... it was locking the game at 24fps..turned that off and now no more problems..


24fps..








iirc you have to Alt+enter a few times and it then sorts its self out!

I'm sure, turning off v-sync isn't the real answer! 
It's more like the game is running at 24Hz! Or something like that???
I'm only saying because I'm trying to help









Maybe someone else remembers the 24fps bug and could comment


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Maybe someone else remembers the 24fps bug and could comment










Yup,guys right,its mentioned in this thread somewhere earlier.


----------



## Precision_PC

My frame rate was dropping to 30 whenever it went under 60 fps.
Give it a try with triple buffering enabled. 
Using D3DOverider included with Rivatuner seems to give me the best results.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*


My frame rate was dropping to 30 whenever it went under 60 fps.


Hmmm,sounds like you have Vsync enabled,try to disable to stop this drop to 30fps but not having Vsync enabled can cause tearing,i dont see it very often or at all in this game though


----------



## Precision_PC

Yeah I was getting tearing though.
What is the point of the new features then?

It is going to be different for each person.
Personally on my screen all games need vsync enabled.
Seems some games have there own triple buffering solution.


----------



## AMDFrankensteinPC

it'd be an awesome benchmark game with the DX11 patch, but from what i hear it's more like a fancy console port than the sandbox-style original. i'm sorry, Crytek, but Crysis 2 is a step backwards in more ways than one. i liked how Crysis 1 and Warhead were PC-only and could therefore be played more like a PC shooter.

don't get me wrong, as not all console ports are terrible... but Crysis is one of those games that shouldn't be optimized for consoles first.


----------



## eduardmc

I never gave a chance to crysis 2 since i only play 10 minutes into the games my first time since i knew this patch was coming. What i played back then was really dissapointes in graphic and gameplay.

I am finally here to report that after playing a few hour of the games...IT IS AMAZING. Gameplay wise is alot better than crysis, in graphic both are equal. Crysis one has better texture ground, rock, trees, water. Crysis 2 has better lighting, much better particle effect many things going on in the screen at the same time and is not so boring looking. Crysis.Was a great looking but it was the same jungle enviroment which almost never changes. I still love crysis one but handown gameplay wise crysis 2 is better


----------



## renji1337

I DID SOMETHING YESTERDAY AND I WAS GETTING 90FPS constant WITH 2 6950'S im trying to figure out what i did!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;14167165*
> I DID SOMETHING YESTERDAY AND I WAS GETTING 90FPS constant WITH 2 6950'S im trying to figure out what i did!


You disabled tessellation in CCC.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;14167257*
> You disabled tessellation in CCC.


no i have tesselation at 8x which i've always had it at that, i did something else in my autoexe.cfg file but i dont know what i changed

'
found it, changed shaders to extreme from ultra and it gave me a 20fps boost lol


----------



## dantoddd

i decided to wait until dx11 rolled out to buy this, and so far I'm very impressed. The game run smoothly in my system at 1600*900 at max setting except motion for blur. Game is over all decent but i feel like the suit doesn't offer enough to make this a unique experience. Maybe a little more suit customization & more suit abilities would have helped to set this game apart.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDFrankensteinPC;14163500*
> it'd be an awesome benchmark game with the DX11 patch, but from what i hear it's more like a fancy console port than the sandbox-style original. i'm sorry, Crytek, but Crysis 2 is a step backwards in more ways than one. i liked how Crysis 1 and Warhead were PC-only and could therefore be played more like a PC shooter.
> 
> don't get me wrong, as not all console ports are terrible... but Crysis is one of those games that shouldn't be optimized for consoles first.


Crysis 2 was actually not optimized for consoles first. Instead, it was developed for all platforms simultaneously.


----------



## Grobi

This mod looks cool, but I don't have a DX11 GPU. Though the High-Res texture pack was badly needed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC;14162513*
> My frame rate was dropping to 30 whenever it went under 60 fps.
> Give it a try with triple buffering enabled.
> Using D3DOverider included with Rivatuner seems to give me the best results.


Most games made for console first do this. It's a vsync feature to help keep smooth gameplay, however it does not work well.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;14167272*
> no i have tesselation at 8x which i've always had it at that, i did something else in my autoexe.cfg file but i dont know what i changed
> 
> '
> found it, changed shaders to extreme from ultra and it gave me a 20fps boost lol


Why did you change it in the autoexec when you can just go into the andvanced graphics options and set shaders from ultra to extreme? Also running tessellation at x8 causes some horrid looking tess for me. I still get that issue when shooting at close range. Massive fps drop.

Edit: btw did some visual testing.
Tessellation has been changed in CCC, not radpro because the tess looks very odd!
x2








x4








x6








x8








No visual loss. Also with x2, the fps was higher by about 8 on average. With tess on x8 compared to the stock crysis 2 tess, i had an average increase of around 30fps.

If you do the tess control via radeonpro, this happens.....


----------



## 12Cores

Recently completed the campaign with the new DirectX 11 pack. Just like a lot of people I was really looking forward to this game before it was released. I did not pick it up until they released the DirectX 11 pack. The game looks great but I cannot help wondering how much better it would have been graphically if the designed with the PC in mind from the beginning. Even with the pack some of the textures close up are just not up to snuff. Cannot wait for the new consoles to come out so we can finally get out of this Directx 9 console port hell.

Tip: for people running Radeons the game seems to drop fps whenever you restart new game session. Whenever you start a new game session go into the graphics settings and drop your setting to the next lowest setting and then raise it back up to your preferred setting which will bring your fps back up.

My settings/Avg 50fps give or take, everything on extreme except:

Game Effects - Ultra
shadows - Ultra
Shading - Very High
Motion Blur - Off

Looking forward to BF3!


----------

